# Sismologia e Vulcanismo nos Açores



## Raquel (10 Jun 2008 às 15:11)

"O Arquipélago dos Açores apresenta uma sismicidade importante no contexto nacional, associada quer à tectónica activa dos Açores, quer à actividade vulcânica ocorrida, visto esta última ter sido antecedida e acompanhada de sismos,por vezes numerosos. Refira-se a 
propósito que, na dependência directa das erupções vulcânicas que ocorreram no arquipélago dos Açores nos últimos cinco séculos, terão sido vitimadas cerca de 240 pessoas, enquanto que 5345 a 6350 pessoas terão perdido a vida devido a abalos sísmicos ocorridos no mesmo período de tempo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






A actividade sísmica de natureza tectónica, isto é, a associada às principais falhas activas existentes na Região dos Açores (a uma escala regional ou local), manifesta-se usualmente sob a forma de um elevado número de microssismos (e.g. sismos de magnitude inferior a 3) registados  
anualmente na rede sísmica do arquipélago, ocasionalmente sob a forma de enxames sísmicos. Periodicamente, contudo, as ilhas dos Açores são sacudidas por sismos moderados a fortes, mais energéticos, os quais afectam uma ou mais ilhas do arquipélago e causam destruições e impactes económicos significativos. Após 1947, as principais crises sísmicas que afectaram os Açores traduzem-se pelos “picos” de sismicidade nos anos de 1958 (Capelinhos, Faial), 1964 (São Jorge), 1973/74 (Pico), 1980 (Terceira), 1988/89 (São Miguel e Graciosa) e 1998 (Faial)." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in http://www.ovga-azores.org/sismos.htm...

Açores - Enquadramento Tectonico


----------



## Raquel (10 Jun 2008 às 15:55)

Muitos dos Eventos Registados no Grupo Oriental foram sentidos pela Maioria da População, uns com mais pavor e temor, outros (como eu) com um enorme sentido de curiosidade e "alegria"...

É certo que muitas pessoas dizem que os açorianos estão habituados a sentir e viver com esse tipo de eventos e que para nós é mais facil lidar com esse assunto...

Contudo não é bem assim... e isso deve-se á falta de "educação" da população nesse sentido... os Meios de comunicação provavelmente darão o seu melhor e os responsaveis tentão ocultar a verdade...

Quero relembrar A Crise Sismica de 2005, desde Maio até finais de Outubro...
Os comunicados do  SRPCBA- Protecção Civil referiam que todos os eventos sentidos eram de origem Tectonica (isso em Maio), em Setembro o caso mudou completamente... ainda se falava de Sismos de origem tectonica mas depois no meio dos cumunicados falou-se que São Miguel encontrava-se em alerta Amarelo Nivel 4 http://cvarg.azores.gov.pt/NR/rdonlyres/C6AE62CC-C172-42AE-8F5F-EBEACFA99AB1/242/Alertavulcanico2.pdf... Ok! Felizmente nada disso aconteceu, a ilha seria evacuada caso as autoridades assim o entendessem... Agora como poderiamos estar nesse nivel de alerta se, segundo os peritos assim transmitiam, todos os eventos eram de origem tectonica? Ao fim de Algum tempo, penso que em 2006/07 é que se dignaram a nos dizer realmete o que se passava...

Com o Sismo de 5 de Abril outra vez a mesma historia, confunsões a trás de confunsões... e mais recentemente com a Crise no Faial... irá se Passar a mesma coisa... porque em minha sincera opinião as autoridades, quero eu dizer as pessoas que comunicão os eventos sismicos nos Açores, preferem uma população "analfabetica" para que o panico, as reacções sejam moderadas...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Jan 2010 às 05:01)

As ilhas dos Açores estão dispostas e todas alinhadas numa linha que segue de Sueste para Noroeste todas alinhadas em prol da placa Euro-asiática e Americana sendo as ilhas vulcanicamente mais activas, São Miguel, Faial, Pico, e São Jorge. 

De notar que falo apenas das ilhas vulcânicas mais activas porque se formos a contar as mais tectónicas a nível de sismicidade, todas elas são em absoluto! Só em São Miguel (ilha) existem 3 falhas, fora na falha das Formigas, Glória, Fossa da Povoação e Banco D.João de Castro O rift da Terceira, o Grabem da Lagoa do Congro de São Miguel, o Leaky Transform de São Jorge, sem falar na Crista Médio-Atlântica.

Em Santa Maria, Flores, Corvo e Graciosa o vulcanismo está adormecido há muito tempo, não se registando nenhum evento vulcânico desde o povoamento. O mesmo não se pode dizer de São Miguel que desde o seu povoamento teve 4 erupções vulcânicas e o Pico duas.

Os vulcões mais perigosos dos Açores e os mais activos estão localizados em São Miguel ( Vulcão das 7 Cidades, Vulcão da Lagoa do Fogo, Vulcão da Lagoa do Congro e Vulcão das Furnas) sendo o mais destrutivo e potencialmente perigoso o Vulcão das Sete Cidades e o das Furnas.


Os Açores foram (RE) Descobertos em 1427. Em 1449, os pilotos de Gonçalo Velho Cabral chegam pela segunda vez a São Miguel para lançarem as primeiras sementes de vida (animais), mas notaram muitas árvores e pedra-pomes no mar e quando chegaram a São Miguel acharam estranho porque encontaram a ilha "deformada".

Na sua zona Oeste onde dantes havia um enorme pico, que marcaram de referência, quando se aperceberam já não viram a enorme montanha que dantes haviam marcado a poente, fruto de uma enorme explosão vulcânica (1444?) que se deu naquele mesmo sitio, e originando a actual Cratera das Sete Cidades.

As ilhas São Miguel, Terceira e Faial, são as ilhas açorianas de maior sismicidade. 

[URL=http://img25.imageshack.us/i/erupeshistricasnosaores.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (10 Mai 2010 às 22:52)

> *Próximo vulcão nos Açores será em S. Miguel*
> 26 Junho 2009 [Regional]
> 
> 
> ...







> *Nove vulcões estão "potencialmente activos" nos Açores
> 
> Maior ameaça em S. Miguel*
> 
> ...







> *EM TERRA E NO MAR Arquipélago dos Açores com 26 vulcões activos*
> 
> 
> Existem actualmente 26 vulcões activos nos Açores. Dezoito em terra e oito submersos.
> ...



http://www.auniao.com/noticias/ver.php?id=19765


É um caso a ter em conta!


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2010 às 23:36)

Tenho pensado muitas vezes nos Açores nas últimas semanas. É apenas uma questão de tempo, meses ou anos, dias ou décadas, poucos ou muitos, mas um dia qualquer voltaremos a ter crises vulcânicas nas ilhas, é mesmo inevitável. Li textos tão fascinantes quanto terríveis sobre a história da vulcanologia das ilhas nos últimos séculos.

Eu morando numa zona sísmica, onde ocorreu um dos maiores sismos da historia, não me preocupo muito com o assunto, o tempo suaviza as preocupações, mas sempre que ia aos Açores e via as fumarolas, o meu pensamento ia dar sempre ao mesmo. O que acontecerá um dia nas Ilhas ?

Uma coisa que sempre me fascinou nos açorianos é vocês conseguirem conviver com essa inevitabilidade, de terramotos a vulcões, de tempestades ao abandono, sempre que fui aos Açores, acabava por fazer esta pergunta:

Como encaram a possibilidade de um dia as vossas vidas serem abruptamente afectadas de um dia para o outro ?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (11 Mai 2010 às 00:50)

Vince disse:


> Eu morando numa zona sísmica, onde ocorreu um dos maiores sismos da historia, não me preocupo muito com o assunto, o tempo suaviza as preocupações, mas sempre que ia aos Açores e via as fumarolas, o meu pensamento ia dar sempre ao mesmo. O que acontecerá um dia nas Ilhas ?
> 
> Uma coisa que sempre me fascinou nos açorianos é vocês conseguirem conviver com essa inevitabilidade, de terramotos a vulcões, de tempestades ao abandono, sempre que fui aos Açores, acabava por fazer esta pergunta:
> 
> Como encaram a possibilidade de um dia as vossas vidas serem abruptamente afectadas de um dia para o outro ?



Esta é de facto uma pergunta um bocado ingrata, mas olha não seria a primeira nem a segunda vez que tal acontecia. Faríamos tal qual os nossos antepassados fizeram, que seria reconstruir tudo de novo outra vez.
Nós com os séculos acabámos por nos habituar ao meio que nos envolve. Lidamos com esses fenómenos todos os dias e habituámos-nos a eles como se fizessem parte da nossa vida. Até porque a qualquer hora sabemos perfeitamente que os Açores podem vir a ser palco novamente de uma erupção vulcânica como a Islândia, visto estarmos localizados em cima de um _Hot Spot _da Crista Atlântica.

Há povoados nos Açores que estão em risco eminente de serem varridos da face da terra em caso de uma erupção vulcânica ou sismo mas mesmo assim as pessoas preferem não abandonar as suas casas e se tiverem que morrer pois morrerão naquilo que é seu. Por exemplo, quem conhece bem as Furnas em S.Miguel sabe que é normal os boeiros das ruas estarem constantemente a fumegar dia e noite, e as torneiras a ferver água quente, e até por vezes rebentarem fumarolas dentro de residências particulares. As Furnas são uma bomba relógio assim como a Furna do Enxofre na Graciosa. A única ilha açoriana que apresenta uma eventual segurança a nível de vulcanismo é  Santa Maria, do qual a actividade vulcânica naquela ilha já há muito cessou.
As pessoas têm muito respeito ao viverem em cima de magma incandescente mas medo não, até porque todos os dias existem sismos nos Açores, uns mais sentidos e outros menos. Em caso de erupção vulcânica e falo aqui da minha zona do vulcão das 7 Cidades, a zona oeste seria provavelmente evacuada, até ao término da erupção e as pessoas voltarem para as suas casas e reconstruirem tudo novamente. Eu não me vejo por exemplo a sair da minha terra, mesmo em caso de erupção. Já me habituei a ela e se tivesse que morrer, pois morreria aqui assim como aqui nasci. O povo açoriano é assim, acomodou-se ao meio em que está inserido.

Mas já agora Vince que livros leste? Existem uns que só são comercializados aqui nos Açores, mas os que li foram o da Erupção das 7 Cidades, da Lagoa do Fogo (apontado por inúmeros cientistas como o próximo a entrar novamente em erupção) e do Pico do Sapateiro em 1563, o do Vulcão das Furnas de 1630, o de 1652 do Pico João de Ramos (Pico do Paio) nos arredores de Ponta Delgada, alguns relativos ao século XVIII sobre a ilha do Pico, e a erupção do século XIX da extinta ilha Sabrina no Banco D.João de castro a meio canal entre S.Miguel e Terceira  e que neste momento é o maior vulcão submarino e um dos mais perigosos dos Açores em que muitos cientistas defendem que a próxima erupção neste vulcão acabará por unir Terceira a S.Miguel.

Mas de facto o verdadeiro problema que se põe é: Será que existem meios disponíveis e eficazes de evacuação nas ilhas em caso de uma erupção vulcânica nos Açores?
O mesmo se pergunta para Lisboa. Será que Lisboa está preparada para enfrentar um novo evento sísmico e apocalíptico da mesma proporção que o de 1755? Nem Lisboa está segura e o que aconteceu na capital portuguesa pode (vai) novamente acontecer num futuro próximo. Infelizmente a mente humana tem a memória muito curta e permanece anestesiada com o passar dos anos, mas quando tal acontecer sem aviso prévio será já tarde demais.


----------



## Shimmy (1 Jun 2010 às 00:06)

É engraçado, perguntaram-me muitas vezes o mesmo que o caro Vince. Isso e a questão do isolamento, de estarmos "presos" rodeados de mar. A verdade é que não pensamos nisso, pelo menos quem nasceu conhecendo tudo isso como "casa".

Quando era pequena e havia avisos de furacão era muito divertido. A protecção civil mandava ficar em casa pra não voarmos também, e não havia escola. Quando chovia demais também era giro, porque os andares de baixo da minha escola inundavam, e depois os pais iam-nos buscar e as ruas pareciam ribeiras.

Quanto aos sismos sempre foram uma constante, os miúdos não sentem a maioria deles porque estão sempre aos saltos, e as simulações semestrais na escola também eram muito divertidas. Também sempre me pareceu muito normal haver sítios como as Furnas em que há piscinas naturais de água quente e pode-se cozinhar no chão, de onde sai vapor. Ficava admirada era quando vinha ao continente e não havia nada disso 

A verdade é que depois de crescermos aquilo já faz de tal maneira parte do que conhecemos que nem questionamos, e resumindo, damos como "normal".


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jun 2010 às 00:59)

Gostaria ainda de referir que a Ilha de S.Miguel foi nascendo aos bocadinhos e que inicialmente não tinha a actual forma que tem hoje. S.Miguel nasceu a partir de um primeiro afloramento do complexo vulcânico do Nordeste ( parte nordeste de S.Miguel), a que se seguiu um outro ( Vulcão da Povoação). e que vieram a formar o primeiro núcleo da futura ilha de São Miguel. Seguem-se mais tardiamente as erupções dos complexos das Furnas e do Fogo que aumentaram a sua superfície. O surgimento do complexo vulcânico das Sete Cidades cria uma outra ilha a oeste da primeira e separada da inicial por um canal. Posteriormente as suas uniões dão-se pela acumulação de materiais vulcânicos emitidos por vulcões ao longo do complexo dos Picos que constitui a parte mais baixa da ilha e onde se situa a cidade de Ponta Delgada.

De referir ainda que segundo os cientistas da Universidade dos Açores a ilha de São Miguel está ainda em crescimento e que num futuro acabará por se unir à ilha Terceira devido ao Complexo Vulcânico do Banco D.João de Castro ( que se situa a meio canal entre as 2 ilhas), acabando por unir Terceira a São Miguel numa só ilha.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (6 Jun 2010 às 01:25)

http://imageshack.us



> Victor Hugo Forjaz considera que a população dos Açores não está preparada para o dia em que um vulcão entre em erupção no Arquipélago, onde apenas Santa Maria está comprovadamente a salvo de reactivações.





> Nos Açores ocorrem três erupções vulcânicas por século, mas os planos de emergência estão "fechados nas gavetas e não são discutidos publicamente", lamenta Victor Hugo Forjaz, director do Observatório Vulcanológico e Geotérmico dos Açores.
> 
> "As autoridades governamentais e autárquicas não acreditam que um vulcão possa entrar em actividade nos Açores. Acreditam nos sismos, porque os sentem, mas não acreditam que podemos ter acontecimentos vulcânicos de repercussões importantes", assinalou o vulcanólogo.
> 
> ...



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.acores.net/images/noticias/2_134_28235_vulcao.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.acores.net/noticias/view-28235.html&usg=__w3C76pWQGwOyCnXSEVxkK2Zl-qk=&h=285&w=400&sz=28&hl=pt-BR&start=1&sig2=r2W07qPRTKEXCCQkZSoOzg&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=2yvhE29j_AOoWM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=124&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dvulc%25C3%25B5es%2Bdos%2Ba%25C3%25A7ores%2Ba%25C3%25A7ores%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dpt-BR%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=vegKTP_BJYb54AbBo4x3


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (25 Jun 2010 às 02:20)

> *Vulcões dos Açores: especialista islandês recomenda alerta*





> Os problemas causados pelo vulcão em erupção na Islândia devem ser acompanhados e servir de alerta para países com vulcões, como Potugal, defende Trusti Jónsson, do Instituto de Meteorologia Islandês.
> 
> 
> "Portugal, assim como outros países, devem estar em alerta para os problemas associados às erupções vulcânicas, pois possui vulcões de grandes dimensões nos Açores que têm grande probalidade de entrar em erupção" - afirma o investigador.






> *Jovem vulcanólogo açoriano: Prever erupção de um vulcão com base na teoria dos ciclos é demasiado simplista *





> O Vulcão do Fogo reactivou-se em 2003 gerando uma crise sismica que se manteve durante dois anos. Esta é a conclusão de um estudo feito por investigadores internacionais, envolvendo o Centro de Vulcanologia da Universidade dos Açores. Entretanto, o jovem vulcanólogo açoriano, Nicolau Wallenstein, deixa claro que “é simplista” prever a erupção de um vulcão apenas com base nos seus ciclos.





> nvestigadores internacionais e do Centro de Vulcanologia da Universidade dos Açores provaram que, o vulcão do Fogo, na caldeira da Lagoa do Fogo, esteve em actividade entre 2003 e 2005 e, por isso, a origem da crise sísmica que, nesta altura, se registou na ilha de São Miguel.
> A constatação foi feita no enquadramento do projecto ‘VOLUME’ que foi financiado pela União Europeia e integrou 18 parceiros europeus e da América do Sul. Este projecto desenvolveu-se entre os anos 2005 e 2008 e, posteriormente, teve uma extensão até Março de 2009.
> O projecto representa “uma importante abordagem multidisciplinar à dinâmica dos processos vulcânicos”, com a integração de diversas metodologias aplicadas a um largo espectro de tipos de vulcões, nomeadamente, Mt. Etna e Campi Felgrei, em Itália: MýrdalsJökull (Katla) e Eyafallajökull, na Islândia; Fogo, nos Açores, Ruapehu e White Island, na Nova Zelândia; Popcatépetl e Volcán de Colima, no México; Arenal, na Costa Rica; Copahue, na Argentina; e Misti e Ubinas, no Perú.
> Os investigadores do Centro de Vulcanologia da Universidade dos Açores contribuíram com dois dos 30 artigos publicados no ‘VOLUME’, dedicando-se um deles à sismicidade e o outro à geoquímica de gases.





> *Fogo reactivado*





> No caso do Vulcão do Fogo, os investigadores procuraram perceber as relações entre os sinais que tinham do ponto de vista sísmico, de emanações de gases e de deformação para entenderem o estado de actividade do vulcão.
> “Tentamos correlacionar a actividade sísmica com as emanações gasosas e tentar que estes resultados dessem algumas indicações sobre o estado de actividade do vulcão do Fogo e os processos que ocorrem numa sua possível reactivação”, explicou o vulcanólogo açoriano Nicolau Wallenstein.






> Teoria dos ciclos “é simplista”





> A questão que se coloca hoje é se, depois da reactivação de 2003, os micaelenses podem estar descansados com o Vulcão do Fogo. E Nicolau Wallenstein responde que, “neste momento, o vulcão do Fogo não apresenta sinais que indique qualquer estado de alteração”.
> “Isso não quer dizer”, prosseguiu, que, “no futuro, não venha a acontecer. Por isso, é que temos de estar vigilantes e atentos e tentar identificar os níveis de alerta que possam existir no futuro e tentar interpretá-los correctamente. E por isso é que fazemos estes estudos comparativos com outros vulcões”.
> Foi em sequência a esta resposta do jovem vulcanólogo açoriano que o jornalista não resistiu a colocar uma questão mais mediática. Há vulcanólogos que afirmam que pode estar eminente um vulcão em São Miguel…
> Nicolau Wallenstein começou por fugir à questão: “A ilha de São Miguel tem vulcões activos. Se os vulcões são activos, são passíveis de entrar em actividade eruptiva no futuro”. “Os ciclos eruptivos têm relevância na determinação do momento de uma erupção?”, insiste o jornalista e o vulcanólogo voltou a ser cuidadoso. “É por isso que estudamos o passado dos vulcões e podemos encontrar diversos ciclos nos sistemas vulcânicos dos Açores”.
> ...



http://www.correiodosacores.net/index.php?mode=noticia&id=24798

http://195.245.168.15/acores/index.php?article=14468&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7"]http://195.245.168.15/acores/index.php?article=14468&visual=3&layout=10&tm=7[/URL]


----------



## fablept (3 Set 2010 às 15:48)

*Vulcão das Furnas entrou em erupção há 380 anos *







> Uma das maiores erupções vulcânicas registada nos Açores desde o povoamento do arquipélago ocorreu nas Furnas, em S. Miguel, a 3 de Setembro de 1630, completando-se esta sexta-feira 380 anos sobre a tragédia que abalou a ilha.
> “Foi uma erupção com uma fase inicial explosiva, com emissão de cinzas e pedra-pomes, e depois uma fase mais calma, com formação de domo lávico”, afirmou Gabriela Queirós, directora do Centro de Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Risco Sísmico.
> 
> A especialista salientou, no entanto, que, naquela altura, ainda não existia a vila das Furnas e apenas estavam na zona “alguns padres e pastores”.
> ...


Fonte: Acoriano Oriental

A semana passada tive na Lagoa das Furnas e pensei como é que algo tão deslumbrante, pode-se transformar num inferno para todos os Micaelenses.
 Achei curioso ter ido à Ribeira Quente (Freguesia a 4 km das Furnas) e um amigo meu que vive nas Furnas ter comentado "olha, até na Ribeira Quente já sai vapor do bueiro na estrada..isto é novo"..


----------



## The Sorceress (13 Fev 2011 às 17:46)

Boa tarde

Sou professora estou a pensar concorrer para os Açores.

Apesar de não participar, há muito que leio este forum penso que vocês serão as pessoas mais indicadas para me darem o vossa opinião.


O meu problema é simples:
- Não quero ser apanhada de surpresa pela erupção de um vulção.
Não tenho problemas em ir para uma ilha vulcânica (vendo bem, na Península Ibérica também temos dois vulcões com o potencial de entrar em actividade[Campos Vulcânicos de Calatrava  e de Garrotxa] e actividade termal, até em Portugal), mas prefiro que sejam vulcões com actividade mais antiga e manifestações secundárias mais discretas e que dêm muitos sinais antes de acontecer alguma coisa (isto é: quero ter tempo para fugir)
Neste momento estou a pensar concorrer para as ilhas:~
- Santa Maria
- Flores
- Corvo (faz-me impressão que a inteira ilha seja um vulcão... mas como já passaram quase 10.000 anos)
- Graciosa

Concordam com as minhas escolhas?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Fev 2011 às 17:58)

The Sorceress disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou professora estou a pensar concorrer para os Açores.
> 
> ...



O que você esta a pedir não é fácil... Nem previsível, pelos menos ate hoje. Qualquer ilha dos Açores esta em condições de segurança para ser habitada. Mas se formos a ter em conta este risco nenhuma delas o seria...  
Porque para qualquer ilha para onde vá de certeza que quase toda a população da mesma vai querer ter tempo para fugir se entrar algum vulcão em erupção. 
Nada nos diz que os vulcões mais antigos e com menos actividade não podem ter uma erupção explosiva. Tudo bem que já há meios para prever com aproximação uma erupção. Mas se alguém soube-se que determinada ilha estava em risco com certeza que seria evacuada...


----------



## LMCG (10 Mar 2011 às 12:31)

The Sorceress disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Sou professora estou a pensar concorrer para os Açores.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Conheço bem essas ilhas, fui responsável pela Graciosa durante ano e meio (EDA), vá por mim escolha Santa Maria. Os vulcões e sismos são de só menos importância, o pior é o isolamento e a meteorologia em especial no Inverno... à pessoas que pegam de cabeça. Esqueça absolutamente o Corvo. Recalcule as suas opções, é preferivel o Nordeste em São Miguel do que essas ilhas.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Knyght (10 Mar 2011 às 13:05)

Viver numa tem sempre as suas vantagens e desvantagens. A primeira e grande desvantagem é que tem de planear as suas deslocações, não podem ser feitas no último segundo. E por vezes impossível de sair.

A grande vantagem é o sossego e respectiva segurança.
Ilhas como o Corvo creio que nem vai precisar de ter de trancar a porta...


----------



## Geiras (11 Mar 2011 às 00:23)

Uma dúvida, as ilhas do arquipélago dos Açores não são formadas por um HotSpot?


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Mar 2011 às 00:42)

Tendo em conta que o arquipélago assenta numa das peças base do puzzle em formação/construção proporcionada pelo rift da dorsal média do Atlântico e à partida seria este o factor primário a contribuir para maior dinâmica criando algumas expectativas, obviamente que as movimentações que lhe surgem pela transversal em toda a área cada vez mais vigiada do banco de Gorringe, como limite entre as placas Africana e Europeia, são de grande interesse!
Claro que tratando-se por exemplo das ilhas do grupo ocidental como Flores e Corvo, assim como as do grupo central, o facto é que apesar destes dois grupos se encontrarem em situação de afastamento entre si, visto que o rift se encontra entre estes, ambos os grupos são os que se encontram mais próximos do ponto quente que lhes deu origem e isso por si só merece destaque pelo facto da posição vulnerável em que se encontram lhes proporcionarem um risco acrescido!


----------



## Knyght (11 Mar 2011 às 19:16)

Bom site sobre esta questão 
http://orbita.starmedia.com/geoplanetbr/lito.htm


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2012 às 22:28)

Crise sísmica de 2003-2005 na zona do Congro.

Breve explicação da zona 


> O Sistema Vulcanotectónico do Fogo-Congro
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Localização dos sismos de 2005.





Houve muitos rumores sobre o que se passava ao certo, "A água da Lagoa do Fogo aumentou uns graus" (o que veio a ser desmentido pela CVARG), "Corveta da Marinha em prevenção na Vila Franca para caso de evacuação". Alguns mitos desmitificados pelo CVARG

No dia 20 e 21 de Setembro de 2005, deu-se o pico de actividade na zona, o IM só apresenta sismos >=2, por isso só podemos ter uma ideia do que se passou naquela zona. Provavelmente recordam-se das imagens da TV com pessoas a passarem as noites fora de casa, tendas dos militares montadas para as pessoas que habitavam em casas mais susceptiveis, algumas pessoas em pânico.

52 sismos sentidos pelo IM, o jornal Acoriano Oriental falaram em 70 sismos apenas um dia. Seja como for, provavelmente em dois dias registaram-se mais sismos sentidos que em Portugal inteiro por alguns anos.

```
2005-09-21 23:50 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,1 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 23:24 	37,76 	-25,40 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 22:02 	37,77 	-25,40 	3 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:51 	37,76 	-25,40 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:35 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,1 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:24 	37,75 	-25,42 	4 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:07 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:06 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:05 	37,77 	-25,44 	4 	2,6 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 21:02 	37,77 	-25,43 	1 	3,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 20:03 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,2 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 19:57 	37,77 	-25,45 	5 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 19:42 	37,76 	-25,40 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 17:34 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 17:33 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 17:32 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 16:49 	37,77 	-25,43 	3 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 16:13 	37,76 	-25,39 	1 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	II	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 14:39 	37,75 	-25,40 	9 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 13:35 	37,76 	-25,44 	4 	2,9 	Maciço do Fogo 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 13:34 	37,76 	-25,39 	4 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	II	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 13:21 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 13:05 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:45 	37,77 	-25,40 	4 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:38 	37,76 	-25,39 	4 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:35 	37,75 	-25,42 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:31 	37,78 	-25,45 	- 	3,5 	Maciço do Fogo 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:31 	37,78 	-25,52 	10 	3,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:30 	37,77 	-25,41 	4 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:29 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:28 	37,76 	-25,42 	3 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:25 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:22 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:18 	37,77 	-25,44 	4 	3,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:17 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	3,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:17 	37,76 	-25,44 	4 	3,2 	Maciço do Fogo 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:16 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:16 	37,77 	-25,40 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:15 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:14 	37,76 	-25,40 	3 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:14 	37,77 	-25,45 	4 	2,8 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:14 	37,78 	-25,43 	1 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:13 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:13 	37,75 	-25,42 	7 	3,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:12 	37,75 	-25,43 	2 	3,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	VI	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:11 	37,76 	-25,39 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:10 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:06 	37,78 	-25,42 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 12:06 	37,75 	-25,40 	2 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 12:03 	37,76 	-25,40 	6 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 11:44 	37,76 	-25,40 	4 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 11:34 	37,76 	-25,43 	7 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 10:30 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,5 	Maciço do Fogo 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 09:14 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 09:03 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 08:55 	37,76 	-25,40 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 08:55 	37,75 	-25,42 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 08:53 	37,77 	-25,44 	6 	2,6 	Maciço do Fogo 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 07:23 	37,77 	-25,42 	7 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 06:49 	37,77 	-25,44 	3 	2,2 	Maciço do Fogo 	II	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 06:30 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 05:59 	37,77 	-25,43 	2 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 05:46 	37,77 	-25,42 	1 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Porto Formoso
2005-09-21 05:35 	37,75 	-25,43 	5 	2,7 	Maciço do Fogo 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 05:20 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 05:18 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:50 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:36 	37,77 	-25,43 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:27 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:15 	37,76 	-25,40 	7 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:15 	37,77 	-25,40 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 04:12 	37,74 	-25,43 	4 	2,5 	Maciço do Fogo 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 03:59 	37,77 	-25,43 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 03:57 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 03:55 	37,77 	-25,43 	6 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 03:14 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 03:05 	37,77 	-25,44 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 02:59 	37,78 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 02:55 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,5 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 02:49 	37,75 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 02:31 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	II	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 02:29 	37,75 	-25,41 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	II/III	Vila Franca
2005-09-21 02:19 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 01:58 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 01:48 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 01:06 	37,77 	-25,42 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 00:58 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 00:52 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 00:52 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-21 00:09 	37,77 	-25,44 	4 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-21 00:05 	37,76 	-25,44 	6 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:46 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:39 	37,76 	-25,41 	7 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:38 	37,76 	-25,40 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:34 	37,77 	-25,43 	4 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:16 	37,76 	-25,39 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 23:12 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:39 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:30 	37,77 	-25,43 	6 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:15 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:13 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:13 	37,76 	-25,40 	3 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 22:10 	37,75 	-25,40 	6 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:52 	37,75 	-25,41 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:50 	37,77 	-25,40 	3 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:49 	37,77 	-25,40 	4 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:36 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,7 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:20 	37,78 	-25,43 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:19 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:14 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 21:01 	37,75 	-25,42 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 20:54 	37,74 	-25,39 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 20:40 	37,74 	-25,41 	5 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 20:38 	37,75 	-25,43 	5 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 20:36 	37,74 	-25,42 	5 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V/VI	Ponta Garça
2005-09-20 20:32 	37,76 	-25,42 	3 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 20:32 	37,76 	-25,41 	2 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:52 	37,77 	-25,43 	4 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:49 	37,77 	-25,44 	1 	2,6 	Maciço do Fogo 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 19:44 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:44 	37,77 	-25,42 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:40 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,7 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:38 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:32 	37,76 	-25,42 	3 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 19:07 	37,76 	-25,40 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 19:02 	37,77 	-25,43 	4 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 18:55 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:52 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:51 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:51 	37,75 	-25,42 	3 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:43 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:41 	37,77 	-25,42 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:40 	37,74 	-25,43 	7 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:38 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:37 	37,75 	-25,42 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:26 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:24 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:09 	37,77 	-25,42 	3 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:08 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 18:07 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 17:56 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 17:55 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 17:19 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:52 	37,77 	-25,42 	3 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV/V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 16:50 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV/V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 16:47 	37,76 	-25,41 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV/V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 16:43 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:35 	37,75 	-25,41 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 16:27 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:21 	37,77 	-25,43 	4 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:20 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:18 	37,76 	-25,42 	3 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:08 	37,74 	-25,42 	3 	2,0 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 16:08 	37,75 	-25,41 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:46 	37,77 	-25,44 	2 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:39 	37,75 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:35 	37,75 	-25,41 	4 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:34 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:30 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:26 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:22 	37,77 	-25,44 	2 	3,1 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:20 	37,76 	-25,40 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:18 	37,77 	-25,42 	2 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:15 	37,76 	-25,41 	3 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:06 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 15:02 	37,76 	-25,42 	2 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:55 	37,76 	-25,40 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:53 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:48 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:48 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:46 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:45 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:45 	37,75 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:38 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:33 	37,75 	-25,41 	3 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:28 	37,77 	-25,41 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:27 	37,76 	-25,41 	3 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:24 	37,75 	-25,40 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:24 	37,76 	-25,42 	2 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:21 	37,78 	-25,44 	2 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:20 	37,77 	-25,44 	2 	2,9 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:19 	37,75 	-25,42 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:16 	37,77 	-25,42 	2 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:15 	37,76 	-25,43 	4 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:15 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:12 	37,76 	-25,41 	2 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 14:11 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:58 	37,76 	-25,43 	1 	3,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 13:56 	37,76 	-25,41 	3 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:56 	37,77 	-25,44 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:54 	37,75 	-25,41 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:52 	37,75 	-25,39 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:51 	37,77 	-25,45 	3 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:50 	37,75 	-25,40 	4 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:49 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:47 	37,76 	-25,44 	5 	2,4 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:46 	37,76 	-25,42 	- 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:45 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:44 	37,77 	-25,45 	3 	2,7 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:44 	37,77 	-25,41 	4 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:42 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:41 	37,78 	-25,40 	2 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:40 	37,77 	-25,43 	3 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:40 	37,76 	-25,41 	7 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:39 	37,77 	-25,41 	2 	3,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:38 	37,73 	-25,45 	6 	3,0 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:38 	37,77 	-25,43 	1 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:37 	37,77 	-25,40 	7 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:37 	37,76 	-25,40 	7 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:37 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:37 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:37 	37,76 	-25,41 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:36 	37,76 	-25,41 	2 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:35 	37,76 	-25,40 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:35 	37,77 	-25,41 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:35 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:34 	37,75 	-25,43 	5 	2,6 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:34 	37,75 	-25,39 	8 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:34 	37,76 	-25,41 	4 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:34 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:33 	37,78 	-25,46 	6 	2,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:33 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:32 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:31 	37,76 	-25,44 	4 	2,2 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:29 	37,74 	-25,42 	4 	3,9 	Maciço do Fogo 	VI	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 13:28 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:27 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:26 	37,77 	-25,43 	1 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:25 	37,76 	-25,40 	8 	3,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:24 	37,73 	-25,40 	4 	3,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV/V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 13:24 	37,75 	-25,42 	5 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:23 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:22 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:21 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:20 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:20 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:19 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:18 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:16 	37,77 	-25,44 	1 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:15 	37,80 	-25,42 	11 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:14 	37,75 	-25,39 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:13 	37,75 	-25,40 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:13 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:12 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:12 	37,75 	-25,41 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:11 	37,75 	-25,42 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:11 	37,78 	-25,43 	4 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:10 	37,77 	-25,44 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:10 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:07 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:06 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:05 	37,77 	-25,41 	5 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:05 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:05 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:05 	37,76 	-25,43 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:04 	37,74 	-25,42 	9 	2,9 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:04 	37,76 	-25,41 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,76 	-25,42 	2 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,76 	-25,43 	7 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,76 	-25,43 	9 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,76 	-25,41 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 13:02 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:59 	37,73 	-25,44 	4 	3,3 	Maciço do Fogo 	V/VI	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 12:59 	37,76 	-25,41 	5 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:58 	37,76 	-25,43 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:57 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:55 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:55 	37,76 	-25,41 	7 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:53 	37,76 	-25,41 	1 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	IV/V	Vila Franca
2005-09-20 12:53 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:52 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:49 	37,76 	-25,42 	1 	3,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Furnas
2005-09-20 12:48 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	III	Furnas
2005-09-20 12:47 	37,77 	-25,42 	4 	2,6 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:46 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:46 	37,77 	-25,43 	1 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:46 	37,76 	-25,41 	6 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:45 	37,76 	-25,42 	4 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:45 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:45 	37,76 	-25,40 	4 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:45 	37,76 	-25,42 	3 	2,8 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:44 	37,76 	-25,41 	3 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:43 	37,75 	-25,42 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:43 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:42 	37,77 	-25,42 	6 	2,7 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:42 	37,77 	-25,43 	3 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:42 	37,77 	-25,41 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:42 	37,77 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:41 	37,78 	-25,40 	3 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:41 	37,77 	-25,43 	2 	2,4 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:40 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:40 	37,77 	-25,41 	5 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:40 	37,76 	-25,41 	8 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:40 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,5 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:39 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:39 	37,76 	-25,42 	7 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:39 	37,77 	-25,43 	2 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:38 	37,76 	-25,42 	5 	2,1 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:38 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:37 	37,77 	-25,43 	5 	2,3 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:35 	37,76 	-25,44 	6 	2,5 	Maciço do Fogo 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:32 	37,75 	-25,42 	7 	2,2 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
2005-09-20 12:12 	37,76 	-25,42 	6 	2,0 	Congro (S. Miguel) 	---	---
```

Apenas consegui arranjar alguns (24) registos sísmicos desses 2 dias da estação CMLA (A cerca de 10km da zona)..se quiserem todos os sismos para analisarem mandem PM. No meu mt leigo conhecimento em sismologia, apenas posso dizer que estes sismos são semelhantes aos que registo tanto na duração como na frequencia.

3.9








O CVARG sempre afirmou que a actividade era de origem tectónica, mas tb disse na comunicação social que apesar da crise ser de origem tectónica, nunca pode-se descartar a actividade vulcânica. Analisaram quimicamente as fumarolas e as lagoas, disseram que estava tudo normal.

À excepção de alguns deslizamentos de terra, alguns danos materiais..felizmente a actividade acalmou sem causar danos de maior.

Frase do CVARG em 2005:


> Este conhecimento justifica que a população de S.Miguel tenha consciência da necessidade de se preparar para uma qualquer nova ocorrência. A questão não é “se” mas “quando” vai tal acontecer e cada dia que passa nos aproxima, inevitavelmente, desse momento, mesmo que seja daqui a muitos anos.



Olhando para isto tudo,  pergunto o quanto perto esteve para acontecer uma erupção na zona do Fogo-Congro? Se acontecesse uma erupção seria +- na zona epicentral dos sismos, ou poderia acontecer na Lagoa do Fogo?


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2012 às 23:30)

Eu vivendo na Islândia sei bem o que é o isolamento de viver numa zona rural pouco habitada e com um inverno duro. Mas como gosto das violentas tempestades até é divertido. A Islândia não é pequena mas a maioria das ilhas dos Açores é pequena. São Miguel tem um tamanho mais aceitável e a Terceira também.

Relativamente a reagir aos vulcões:
Aqui na Islândia possuímos 25 vulcões activos, alguns deles com sistemas tão longos como com 80km de extensão. Mas estão quase todos localizados ao longo do rift que atravessa a ilha, portanto nessas zonas é esperado erupções e sismos, no resto da ilha não. 

Nessas zonas a população tende a não viver em cima dos vulcões, onde a lava ou cheias podem ocorrer, ou demasiado perto para sofrer com a cinza e explosões. Digámos uns 20 km é o mínimo de distância, para se estar com alguma segurança. Viver a 5km, como acontece com algumas quintas tem o seu risco, e obriga a uma evacuação aquando de uma erupção.

Temos um ilhéu, que é do tamanho do Corvo que em 1973 teve uma erupção na cidade de 20000. A erupção começou numa noite de Janeiro sem qualquer aviso, mas toda a gente evacuou rapidamente nos barcos. Cada barco ajudou a evacuar o máximo de pessoas. 

Relativamente aos Açores preocupa-me o Pico e São Miguel devido aos vulcões mais massivos que facilmente poderiam ter uma erupção bem violenta (de intensidade VEI 4 ou até VEI5), e esse seria o pior cenário para evacuar totalmente essas ilhas, de modo rápido. São erupções comparáveis ao St Helens ou ao Katla. Mas eu espero antes de uma erupção dessas, sismos mais violentos. Sim, é algo relativamente normal em vulcões, e o caso que mencionei acima, uma erupção sem sismos antes, são casos raros.

Acho que não vale a pena viver com medo, aqui na Islândia ninguém tem medo dos vulcões, mesmo sabendo que já tivemos erupções verdadeiramente bíblicas no passado (exemplo Laki, Veidivotn, Hekla). 
Monotorizámos os vulcões e estámos conscientes de quais podem vir a ser os próximos e geralmente há uma boa ideia disso. O problema é saber sempre para quando. Esse é o grande problema em previsão.

Eu recomendava às autoridades instalar, se é que já não existem, medidores de movimentos GPS, em vários pontos das ilhas mais activas como São Miguel, Pico e São Jorge, estações para medir tremor harmónico, e para medir níveis de CO2 e enxofre.

É preciso saber para onde é que o magma parece querer ter uma erupção no futuro. Geralmente os vulcões mais sísmicos são aqueles que poderão vir a ter erupções futuras, e aqueles que vão registando "inchamento" para cima. Estes sinais podem começar anos ou décadas antes.

Gostava só de saber se alguém sabe, sendo os Açores um hotspot, para onde está a spot se deslocando? É para essa direcção que o vulcanismo vai tender.
Não sei se será Faial ou São Miguel.


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2012 às 01:43)

Pelo que tenho conhecimento, o Faial será a ilha "mais recente" sendo santa maria a mais antiga. Contudo, existem ilhas, como são miguel, em que "partes" da ilha são mais recentes do que outras.


----------



## fablept (24 Jan 2012 às 02:54)

Acho que o hotspot encontra-se para os lados da Terceira..a norte do Banco D. João de Castro.

Mas apesar do Pico ser o mais imponente dos Açores, não acredito que seja o mais perigoso para as populações devido à proximidade com as outras ilhas. Agora uma erupção em S.Miguel como foi historicamente (VEI4 e VEI5), teria grande impacto na ilha..falas no mínimo em 40km de distância do vulcão, talvez 70% da ilha (>100.000 pessoas) encontra-se a menos de 20km de qualquer dos 3 grandes sistemas de S.Miguel e a ilha mais próxima fica a 80km. 

Falando da zona Congro concretamente, a zona central é inabitada, mas na costa tanto a Norte como a Sul vive muita gente. Mas tb não tenho a mínima noção de que tipo de erupção poderia ser..

 Sobre a monitorização da zona Fogo-Congro, o que não falta são sismometros naquela zona, e acredito que as autoridades tenham debaixo do olho toda aquela zona. Agora dados sobre os vulcões dos Açores, estes estão guardados nos com as autoridades.

Mas apesar do "susto" de 2005, muito provavelmente só umas gerações à frente é que vão presenciar algo na zona.. mas a verdade é que actividade sísmica está mais alta do que é normal.


----------



## Hazores (24 Jan 2012 às 14:47)

sendo o hot spot perto da terceira, como poderá ser a ilha de santa maria a mais velha e o pico a mais recente? 

bem sei que existe uma falha que atravessa a graciosa, divide praticamente a ilha terceira a meio, apanha uma parte de são miguel e finaliza com intercepção desta com a falha da glória em santa Maria. Mas penso que esta falha apenas terá influência na "constante" actividade sísmica sentida nestas ilhas, não sendo considerado o hot spot dos Açores.
Atenção que esta é apenas a opinião de um leigo sobre este assunto.


----------



## fablept (9 Fev 2012 às 23:56)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*

S.Miguel tem cicatrizes muito visiveis dessas grandes erupções..


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2012 às 12:34)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*

FablePt, sabes se há registos de GPS (inchamento) destes vulcões açorianos? Há registos do tremor? Seria interessante seguir esses dados online.

Aqui na Islândia é tudo muito monotorizado e portanto podemos prever os vulcões mais perto de erupções, e com antecedência (mas não exactamente quando). O GPS permite medir a entrada de magma nos vulcões com anos de antecência, e o tremor começa umas horas antes das erupções. São dados preciosos.

Existe algum plano de evacuação em São Miguel? Uma erupção VEI5, como ocorreu em 1630, seria perigosa para a ilha inteira, esta teria que ser evacuada por inteiro. Já no grupo central, as erupções parecem ser historicamente relativamente pequenas.




fablept disse:


> S.Miguel tem cicatrizes muito visiveis dessas grandes erupções..


----------



## fablept (10 Fev 2012 às 20:41)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*

Dados publicos online só consegui encontrar a estação CMLA está instalada a +- 3km da Lagoa do Fogo e a 10km da zona do Congro em S.Miguel. De resto, dados dos outros sismometros espalhados pelos Açores ainda não arranjei forma de ter acesso, nem sei se é possível. Dados GPS apenas devem estar disponíveis a algumas entidades.

Sobre alterações/deformações apenas encontrei este estudo referente à crise de 2000/2007:


> GPS technique made possible the detection of important long-term volcanic deformation unrest in Fogo/Congro area (S. Miguel Island, Azores) from 2000.0 to 2007.7. Based on simple deformation modelling (Mogi and Prolate Spheroid Model), seismic, and geologic data we interpreted this phenomena as an uprising of a stepwise siliceous magma body which stayed around 2100 m depth. This intrusion gave rise to a long term complex deformation pattern, with inflation and deflation periods space, magnitude, and time correlated with seismic energy release. Great discrepancies between seismic and geodetic moments points out for the probable high stress regime over the area prior the onset deformation which ultimately could be linked to the stress transfer between Nubia and Eurasia tectonic plates for the Azores.



Mas a zona do Fogo-Congro tem outro perigo, a libertação de gases, na última erupção nesta zona as únicas pessoas que faleceram foi devido à libertação de gases e recentemente (<10 anos), faleceu um agricultor pelo mesmo motivo. Mas a zona das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande mudou muito nos últimos 10 anos, viviam pessoas na zona, agora praticamente está desertificada (mas tem um restaurante aberto)..a 200mts só encontras placas em cada esquina "Perigo - Zona de desgaseificação, não permanecer em zonas...".

De vez em quando há uns simulacros por aqui, acho que mais para sismos..mas acredito que as autoridades tenham isso muito bem estudo.


----------



## irpsit (11 Fev 2012 às 14:56)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*

Bem, estámos então no escuro em relação a seguir esse acompanhamento de futuras erupções nos Açores. Em muitos outros países do mundo com vulcões é possível seguir os GPS, sismos e tremor online de várias estações em redor dos vulcões. 

Penso que os Açores estão extremamente mal preparados para uma futura erupção de maior escala. 

Das duas uma, ou esses dados quase não existem, ou se existem não são públicos, o que também não inspira muita confiança nem contacto das autoridades com as populações locais.

Aqui na Islândia não só todos os dados estão disponíveis online no site do IM http://en.vedur.is , como a maioria das pessoas gosta de seguir esses dados, sabem quais os vulcões próximos de erupção e o quão próximos estão, e existem sistemas elaborados de notificação das populações locais e de evacuação. Creio que em muitos outros países a situação é relativamente idêntica.

Pelo menos, Fablept, se houver uma futura erupção em São Miguel, deverás sentir os sismos que ocorrem antes, com alguma intensidade. O que já é alguma coisa!


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2012 às 04:03)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*



irpsit disse:


> Bem, estámos então no escuro em relação a seguir esse acompanhamento de futuras erupções nos Açores. Em muitos outros países do mundo com vulcões é possível seguir os GPS, sismos e tremor online de várias estações em redor dos vulcões.
> 
> Penso que os Açores estão extremamente mal preparados para uma futura erupção de maior escala.
> 
> ...



Saudações,

O problema amigo irpsit é que aqui nos Açores há sismos todos os dias por isso torna-se meio difícil de saber se são de origem ou vulcânica ou tectónica. Os Açores penso que neste momento não estão tão bem preparados para enfrentar mais uma erupção vulcânica, e há vulcanólogos que dizem que nos próximos 20 anos possam ocorrer uma ou duas erupções nos Açores sendo a ilha de S. Miguel a que apresenta maior risco e probabilidade de erupção. Penso que dos Açores a ilha de São Miguel é a que apresenta maior risco porque possui maior número de vulcões activos em terra e as últimas erupções registadas em terra não foram assim há muito tempo (geologicamente falando) sendo que a última penso que foi no século XIX perto da costa da mesma ilha. Se tal acontecer as populações deverão de ser evacuadas de zonas próximas da erupção. Ainda ontem passei pela zona das Caldeiras do Fogo que o Fablet falou e até vi fumarolas em sitios onde nunca tinha visto dantes e a deitarem enxofre quase até a alguns caminhos agrícolas. Mas enquanto houverem mais fumarolas é bom porque assim o vulcão vai libertando aos poucos a sua pressão. Também já me disseram que as ilhas das Flores e Corvo e Santa Maria estão afundando-se porque já não têm vulcanismo activo que as "suporte" e por isso as mesmas aos poucos vão sendo enterradas no leito do mar. Não sei se isso é verdade ou não porque se fosse verdade a Madeira, ou as Bermudas também já tinham também se afundado há muito tempo porque o vulcanismo nessas ilhas cessou por completo...

Notei também quando fui à Barrosa à Lagoa do Fogo (pra quem conhece) e há bem pouco tempo, que nota-se cada vez mais ali presente o cheiro a enxofre.. Estranhei o cheiro porque dantes não havia ali...

Cumprimentos


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2012 às 12:22)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*

Olá Azor,

Não sei se o facto de haver mais fumarolas é sempre bom sinal.

Estas não libertam a pressão do vulcão, pois a pressão do magma é extraordinamente superior à das fumarolas. As fumarolas só ocorrem por o magma aquecer a superfície e a água ferve.

Muitas vezes após sismos, aparecem mais fumarolas, e isso é normal, e não quer dizer mais nada sobre os vulcões. Portanto o que estás a observar aí, pode ser apenas isso, sem motivo para alarme.

Mas noutras ocasiões, nós aqui na Islândia registámos muito mais fumarolas uns meses nos locais antes de ocorrerem erupções vulcânicas. Observámos isso aqui nos vulcões Grimsvotn, Katla e Hamarinn.

Se se sentir enxofre em zonas onde normalmente nunca se sente (em zonas sem fumarolas) é mau sinal, pois costuma ser um sinal preliminar que ocorre umas semanas antes de erupções, devido à desgaseificação do magma. Se tens fumarolas em redor, isso não se aplica, pois o enxofre está sempre presente nestas.

Agora, muitas vezes o magma sobe até perto da superfície (e ocorrem esses sinais) e não há erupção nenhuma. Simplesmente porque o magma somente fica a meio caminho da superfície. Chama-se a isso uma intrusão, e é um fenómeno extremamente vulgar em zonas vulcânicas, mais vulgar do que as próprias erupções. 

Não querendo fazer nenhuma extrapolação, mas geralmente largas erupções como as que poderiam ocorrer em São Miguel (não me refiro a erupções do tamanho dos Capelinhos, mas erupções bem mais largas, que formam as caldeiras como a Lagoa das Sete Cidades), normalmente essas erupções costumam ter muitos sismos 3 e até 4 ou 5, antes da erupção. 

Além disso, os cientistas são capazes de poder distinguir entre sismos magmáticos ou somente tectónicos, analisando os gráficos sísmicos nas várias frequências, como se faz aqui na Islândia.
Geralmente uma erupção costuma dar sinais claros com alguma antecedência, embora cada vulcão comporte-se de modo diferente.

As erupções mais pequenas apesar de implicarem evacuação das populações locais, não são nada de extraordinário nem perigoso, desde que não se esteja mesmo junto ao vulcão. Nós temos várias dessas aqui e o povo gosta de ir assistir a estas, quando ocorrem. Há verdadeiros engarrafamentos quando ocorrem erupções, pois as pessoas correm para o local da erupção!

Um à parte, sempre me fascinou os Açores e nunca os visitei, realmente é uma visita obrigatória que terei que fazer no futuro.




Azor disse:


> Saudações,
> 
> O problema amigo irpsit é que aqui nos Açores há sismos todos os dias por isso torna-se meio difícil de saber se são de origem ou vulcânica ou tectónica. Os Açores penso que neste momento não estão tão bem preparados para enfrentar mais uma erupção vulcânica, e há vulcanólogos que dizem que nos próximos 20 anos possam ocorrer uma ou duas erupções nos Açores sendo a ilha de S. Miguel a que apresenta maior risco e probabilidade de erupção. Penso que dos Açores a ilha de São Miguel é a que apresenta maior risco porque possui maior número de vulcões activos em terra e as últimas erupções registadas em terra não foram assim há muito tempo (geologicamente falando) sendo que a última penso que foi no século XIX perto da costa da mesma ilha. Se tal acontecer as populações deverão de ser evacuadas de zonas próximas da erupção. Ainda ontem passei pela zona das Caldeiras do Fogo que o Fablet falou e até vi fumarolas em sitios onde nunca tinha visto dantes e a deitarem enxofre quase até a alguns caminhos agrícolas. Mas enquanto houverem mais fumarolas é bom porque assim o vulcão vai libertando aos poucos a sua pressão. Também já me disseram que as ilhas das Flores e Corvo e Santa Maria estão afundando-se porque já não têm vulcanismo activo que as "suporte" e por isso as mesmas aos poucos vão sendo enterradas no leito do mar. Não sei se isso é verdade ou não porque se fosse verdade a Madeira, ou as Bermudas também já tinham também se afundado há muito tempo porque o vulcanismo nessas ilhas cessou por completo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*



irpsit disse:


> Olá Azor,
> 
> Não sei se o facto de haver mais fumarolas é sempre bom sinal.
> 
> Estas não libertam a pressão do vulcão, pois a pressão do magma é extraordinamente superior à das fumarolas. As fumarolas só ocorrem por o magma aquecer a superfície e a água ferve.





Olha sempre ouvi dizer que quando existem fumarolas é bom porque é a terra que está respirando, por outras palavras do povo, são os "pulmões do vulcão". Agora se é certo ou não, isso já não sei. Mas onde ocorrem novas fumarolas, parto do princípio que como expressão secundária de vulcanismo são a libertação da pressão do magma muito perto da superfície.

Os Açores tal como a Islândia são um "hotspot" emanadas a partir do rifte médio-atlântico e também a partir de outros pontos secundários ao mesmo e como tal têm vulcanismo activo, logo os seus vulcões podem acordar a qualquer momento e a qualquer hora. 

Aqui tal como na Islândia as pessoas utilizam a energia geotérmica a partir do calor das entranhas da terra. A energia geotérmica é responsável por cerca de 29% do abastecimento de electricidade em S. Miguel sendo que outro tipo de energias também abastecem a rede de electricidade na ilha. Aqui as pessoas também já se acostumaram a viver dia a dia com as suas casas em cima de crateras que podem rebentar a qualquer momento e é normal aqui veres casas com fumarolas ou águas hidrotermais a ferver nos seus quintais, ou seja o homem acomodou-se com o meio envolvente.




irpsit disse:


> Se se sentir enxofre em zonas onde normalmente nunca se sente (em zonas sem fumarolas) é mau sinal, pois costuma ser um sinal preliminar que ocorre umas semanas antes de erupções, devido à desgaseificação do magma. Se tens fumarolas em redor, isso não se aplica, pois o enxofre está sempre presente nestas.



Pois isso já não sei. Não sei se será da forte libertação de gases naquela zona, mas sei que dantes não havia cheiro tão intenso a enxofre que por vezes é bem sentido dependendo dos rumos do vento. Há pouco tempo subi a montanha de carro durante a noite a parei no cimo do miradouro da Lagoa do Fogo para fumar um cigarro e notei que além do nevoeiro estava um forte cheiro a enxofre. 




irpsit disse:


> Não querendo fazer nenhuma extrapolação, mas geralmente largas erupções como as que poderiam ocorrer em São Miguel (não me refiro a erupções do tamanho dos Capelinhos, mas erupções bem mais largas, que formam as caldeiras como a Lagoa das Sete Cidades), normalmente essas erupções costumam ter muitos sismos 3 e até 4 ou 5, antes da erupção.



Sim costuma. Mas só mesmo os vulcanólogos é que podem precisar isso, porque tanto pode ser um abalo de origem tectónica como vulcânica. Um abalo é um abalo, e só com instrumentos é que podemos saber se são de origem vulcânica ou não. Por exemplo, a ilha de S. Miguel está agora a viver uma crise sísmica relacionada com o vulcão do Fogo-Congro e os cientistas dizem que os valores de sismicidade estão ligeiramente acima dos valores normais e é por isso que quando sai um mais forte é sentido, mas todos os dias surgem sismos. 
Eles nem dizem se é de origem tectónica ou vulcânica, mas partindo do principio que esta libertação de energia está a sair da falha Congro-Fogo tudo leva a crer que seja de origem vulcânica apesar de eles não gostarem de falar sobre isso. Mas chamo a atenção antes para o vulcão submarino que é o maior dos Açores e e responsável pelo sismo de 1980 que destruiu Angra e o responsável por várias outras erupções na costa ocidental de S. Miguel e há quem afirme que a próxima erupção daquele grande vulcão vai acabar por unir de vez a Terceira a São Miguel numa só ilha, porque é este vulcão que faz a ligação da falha entre estas 2 ilhas ( Rift da Terceira.) Este vulcão possui fontes hidrotermais em ebulição e vários baixios oceânicos entre estas 2 ilhas devido às erupções do passado, sendo a erupção da Ilha Sabrina ocorrida no século XIX às portas da ilha de S. Miguel, e que acabou por se afundar.

Dexo aqui este pequeno vídeo que explica a perigosidade que se vive todos os dias nos Açores.

Abraço, cumprimentos

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/MmkcOs7oyTQPd2e8MZ9N"]AÃ§ores nÃ£o estÃ£o preparados para uma erupÃ§Ã£o - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

A zona das Caldeiras está completamente alterada, e mesmo se fores pela estrada nova da R.Grande, há uma zona a seguir à Ribeira Seca que cheira a enxofre..não sei se é por causa da direcção do vento, mas não me recordo alguma vez de ter cheirado a enxofre naquela zona.

Mas é estranho:
1º Devido a um furo da Central Geotérmica criou-se novas fumarolas na zona das Caldeiras.
2ºDepois vem dizer que devido a esse furo, estão a aconselhar aos moradores daquela zona a mudarem-se para outro sitio. Instalaram monitores de CO2 em casa das pessoas.
3ºVerificou-se contaminação numa das nascentes, ao que parece por culpa da Central Geotérmica, tiveram que fechar um dos furos.
4ºOntem no jornal AcorianoOriental, vieram dizer que a tubagem da Central Geotérmica está toda corroída, que precisam 3.2 milhões de euros para reparar. Fonte

Ou a zona das Caldeiras da R.Grande está a alterar-se ou a Central Geotérmica provocou essas alterações devido aos furos Mas se pensarem que estas alterações aconteceram depois de se ter dado inicio a mais uma crise sísmica na zona do Fogo-Congro (Finais de Agosto)..dá que pensar.

Naquele fim de semana que fui às Caldeiras, passei no restaurante e à conversa com o dono do café perguntei "onde era a zona dos gases que tinha vindo nas notícias" o sujeito respondeu "Não é aqui, é mais lá para cima, esta zona está boa"...uma pessoa sai do café vira à esquerda em direcção à Lagoa do Fogo e passado 100mts vê aquelas placas todas com vapor de água a sair por tudo o que é sitio, fica meio

Sobre a sismicidade, é normal haver sismos na zona devido às falhas no Congro, mas depois do que passou em 2005, acho que não podemos descartar que estejamos numa nova crise sismo-vulcanica, mas esta zona Fogo-Congro é a zona com mais estações sismicas por km2 em Portugal, por isso as autoridades tem a zona muito bem monitorizada. 

Supostamente ia tentar registar alguma coisa na zona do Monte Escuro, mas o tempo está um bocado instável

@Azor, encontras neste link algumas pinturas de várias erupções nos Açores, acho que estão em exposição no Observatório Vulcanológico e Geotérmico na Lagoa..


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2012 às 18:12)

fablept disse:


> A zona das Caldeiras está completamente alterada, e mesmo se fores pela estrada nova da R.Grande, há uma zona a seguir à Ribeira Seca que cheira a enxofre..não sei se é por causa da direcção do vento, mas não me recordo alguma vez de ter cheirado a enxofre naquela zona.
> 
> Mas é estranho:
> 1º Devido a um furo da Central Geotérmica criou-se novas fumarolas na zona das Caldeiras.
> ...



Alterada? O caminho que dá para as Lombadas quem passa pelas caldeiras da Ribeira Grande?  Eu estava a falar mesmo do miradouro da lagoa do fogo. Experimenta ir lá cima um dia e vais ver se não cheira a enxofre. Fui lá à noite quando abri o vidro do carro estava a cheirar forte a enxofre. Admirei me porque sempre fui lá e até cheguei a acampar lá em baixo, e o cheiro nunca foi tão forte como agora. A zona da Caldeira Velha logo abaixo onde corre a cascata quente notei tb algumas pequenas alterações na caldeira que está lá.

Há cientistas que dizem que a última erupção daquele vulcão não foi em 1563 onde Ribeira Grande e V.F.C. ficaram destruídas mas sim em 2005 com aquela última crise dos abalos que houve aqui na ilha e que até interditaram o trânsito de ir até à Barrosa e a ilha ficou em alerta amarelo para os sismos.
 Mas sendo o vulcão das Furnas um dos mais perigosos da ilha, não era suposto o das Furnas acordar antes do do Fogo?  Aqui dos meus lados tenho o vulcao das 7 cidades. Quando arrebentar chega perfeitamente a minha casa.


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

A zona que estou a falar é as Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6825329
Se seguires sempre o caminho, vais dar ao Monte Escuro. O fds passado tive na Barrosa, mas tava tanto vento/frio que nem saí do carro..um dia destes vou dar mais uma espreitadela.

Em 2005 fecharam o acesso à Barrosa/Lagoa do Fogo devido à crise sísmica..mas não houve erupção, acredito que os cientistas/autoridades ainda puseram a hipótese que pudesse acontecer, meteram a ilha em alerta amarelo no pico da crise, mas felizmente não passou disso, uma crise sísmica. 

Furnas, Sete Cidades, Fogo...que esses vulcões estejam bem quietos, nem quero imaginar o impacto que uma erupção iria ter em S.Miguel


----------



## fablept (12 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2012*



fablept disse:


> S.Miguel tem cicatrizes muito visiveis dessas grandes erupções..




Esta imagem não é da CVARG mas sim da OVGA.

Em baixo deixo outra imagem, tb da autoria da OVGA (2mb; 3000px):
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/basef.png/


----------



## Azor (12 Fev 2012 às 20:33)

fablept disse:


> A zona que estou a falar é as Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande:
> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6825329
> Se seguires sempre o caminho, vais dar ao Monte Escuro. O fds passado tive na Barrosa, mas tava tanto vento/frio que nem saí do carro..um dia destes vou dar mais uma espreitadela.
> 
> ...



Ok já sei onde é a zona. Onde era dantes as termas da coroa da mata e onde tem um bar mesmo defronte das caldeiras ao pé de umas pias de pedra certo?

Aí não sabia. A última vez que fui não vi nada de anormal. As caldeiras a ferver como de costume mas não vi nada de anormal. O que eu vi foi na zona da barragem umas fumarolas a sairem do chão que dantes nc as tinha visto ali. E também notei o tal cheiro forte a enxofre na Lagoa do Fogo.

Em 2005 foi espécie de um pânico na ilha quando deram alerta amarelo para os sismos, mas mas aquilo não podia ter sido de origem tectónica. Penso que não fecharam a rua que sobe até á Barrosa em vão. Além disso o vulcão dá todos os dias sinais que está vivo e bem vivo. A história vai se repetir de novo. É cíclico e faz parte do sistema e temos que estar preparados. A erupção das Furnas foi até vista e sentida no Pico,terceira e Santa Maria. Há registos que falam disso.

Mas agora uma pergunta: Porque é que o vulcão do Fogo é nesta altura o mais perigoso, já que o vulcão que se situa na falha do rift da terceira é o das 7 cidades e não o do Fogo? Faz me confusão ser o vulcão central da ilha o mais preocupante de momento e não o das 7 cidades ou o das Furnas que tb é um dos potencialmente mais perigosos. Obrigado!


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

Um de vocês os dois será que me poderia colocar um mapa sinalizando os vários vulcóes e caldeiras dos Açores e onde ocorreu a crise de 2005, onde têm ocorrido os ultimos sismos, e onde tem ocorrido esses novos cheiros a enxofre e fumarolas.

Gostava de poder ver essas coisas reunidas num mapa, de modo a poder ver qual poderá ser o vulcão mais provavel de ter a proxima actividade.


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

Olá Azor,

É fantástico ouvir dos vossos relatos.

Se estava sem qualquer conhecimento sobre a matéria antes, agora já me parece que em 2005 possa ter havido uma intrusão magmática de profundidade. Isso nada nos diz quando o vulcão vai ter a próxima erupção. Só nos diz que mais magma ficou acumulado debaixo do vulcão. E com estudos científicos pode determinar-se quando magma se encontra acumulado debaixo, o que dá para dar uma ideia da força da futura erupção. 

Qual será o próximo vulcão nos Açores? Não sei, o vulcão do Fogo parece-me um bom candidato, mas o ideal é voces dizerem-me ao longo dos anos onde é que tem ocorrido sismicidade. O da sete cidades e furnas também registam sismos? E o vulcão submarino entre S.Miguel e Terceira?

Naturalmente, também acho mais provavel uma futura erupção nos Açores ser novamente no grupo central já que é aí que se encontra a hot spot. Mais uma vez depende de onde ocorre a sismicidade, algo que desconheço. Poderia ser o Pico ou a Terceira.

Posso, dar os exemplo de vulcões islandeses. Temos 3 vulcões bastante activos historicamente, o Hekla (1 erupção em média a cada 10-30 anos), Katla (1 erupção em média a cada 50 anos) e Grimsvotn (1 erupção em média a cada 5-10 anos). O Grimsvotn em 2010 mostrou-se muito agitado, com alguns sismos (não muitos) mas sobretudo aumentada actividade de fumarolas. Algumas causaram derretimento dos glaciares com uma cheia em Novembro de 2010. Toda a gente esperava a sua erupção e os cientistas demonstravam o acentuado inchamento do vulcão, maior em relação à sua ultima erupção em 2004. Em Maio de 2011 este vulcão teve uma violenta erupção, a maior dos últimos 50 anos na Islândia. Em Abril de 2010 houve o famoso Eyjafjallajokull, que estava adormecido há 200 anos. Este despertou da sua ausencia de sismos 3 meses antes com sismos contínuos e inchamento súbito 1 mês antes. Mais uma vez os sinais eram claros. Depois temos o Hekla que desde 1947 entrou num ciclo eruptivo de erupções a cada dez anos desde 1947, com última erupção a 2000. O problema é este vulcão nunca mostra sismos, apenas 30 mins antes das erupções, que podem ser bastante intensas. Tem mostrado agora alguns sismos, algo relativamente novo, portanto esperámos uma erupção deste para breve. Em Agosto passado ele registou um sismo mais forte, e as autoridades apressaram-se logo a evacuar a população mas nada ocorreu (o vulcão brincou conosco!). Este Hekla realmente não dá para prever muito bem. O outro, o Katla tem mostrado cada vez mais simos e cada vez mais actividade das fumarolas. Este é um vulcão que a cada 50 anos tem erupções extremamente largas. Adormecido desde 1918, desde 2000 que se mostra muito agitado, e muito mais em 2011, depois da erupção do vizinho Eyjafjallajokull (que erupcionou em 2010). Agora toda a gente espera a sua erupção. Em Julho de 2011 teve uma mini erupção, mas toda a gente continua a esperar uma larga erupção para breve, devido a todos os sinais mostrados (a inflação e sismos tem sido contínua desde há décadas e aumentam de ano para ano, estando agora muito elevadas)

Ou seja, é mais ou menos estes sinais que os Açorianos podem seguir.
Não me parece que nenhum dos 3 vulcões de S. Miguel mostre sinais que esteja em cima de uma erupção. Eu espero um deles, se for exemplo, for o do Fogo, ter várias crises sísmicas ao longo dos últimos anos antes de uma larga erupção. E inchamento anos antes também. Ou seja uma erupção em S.Miguel não deverá ocorrer pelo menos nos próximos 12 meses, conservativamente falando. Mas como o exemplo do islandês Hekla mostra, cada vulcão é um caso diferente, e cada um avisa (ou não avisa) de modo diferente. Não faço ideia de como foi no caso dos Capelinhos.


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2012 às 12:56)

irpsit disse:


> Olá Azor,
> 
> Qual será o próximo vulcão nos Açores? Não sei, o vulcão do Fogo parece-me um bom candidato, mas o ideal é voces dizerem-me ao longo dos anos onde é que tem ocorrido sismicidade. O da sete cidades e furnas também registam sismos? E o vulcão submarino entre S.Miguel e Terceira?
> 
> ...



 Sim, para além do Fogo o Vulcão das 7 cidades e o das Furnas também registam sismos. Essa madrugada foi captado um na zona do Vulcão das Furnas. Viver em S. Miguel é viver em cima de lume debaixo dos pés, esta é a realidade. O Vulcão submarino entre S.Miguel e Terceira é responsável pela maior parte dos sismos entre a zona sueste da terceira e a zona ocidental de S. Miguel.

 O "hotspot" que falas não fica apenas no grupo central, mas cobre sim todas as outras ilhas dos Açores, à excepção das Flores e corvo que ficam pra lá do rift e certamente serão essas as ilhas em que o vulcanismo há muito já cessou por completo. 

As ilhas centrais e orientais, ao invés, situam-se na chamada Micro-Placa dos Açores que tem forma de T e é o limite de fronteiras entre as 3 placas (americana, euro-asiática e africana). Éssa micro placa é percorrida por diversas falhas que partem do RIFT medio atlantico e intersectam ou confluem em algumas ilhas, nomeadamente Graciosa, S. Jorge Pico, Terceira e S. Miguel, sendo que em S. Miguel existe uma junção de várias outras falhas que aqui se intersectam, logo o tão famoso e falado "hotspot" existe apenas nas ilhas por onde essas mesmas falhas se cruzam, havendo por isso algum risco mais sério de algum evento em ilhas que são atravessadas por falhas como é o caso de S. Miguel, Pico ou Terceira.

Cada vulcão é um vulcão e tem a sua própria personalidade, mas há muita coisa em comum entre a Islândia e os Açores porque são ambas filhas da emanação de lavas do RIFT médio atlantico. Outra zona bastante instável tectónicamente falando são os ilhéus das Formigas e a Fossa da Povoação tb estes mt responsáveis pela maior parte dos sismos na zona SE de S. Miguel. Curiosamente é que em Santa Maria os sismos chegam sempre muito mais fracos. Aliás a sismicidade naquela ilha é quase inexistente tal como nas Flores e no Corvo, e só são sentidos abalos naquela ilha quando abalos mais fortes fustigam a ilha de S. Miguel. S. Miguel e S. Maria são duas ilhas do grupo oriental do arquipélago, mas ambas totalmente muito diferentes uma da outra, quer em termos vulcânicos e geológicos, quer até em termos de clima. Basta ver no mapa que a ilha de S. Miguel tem a forma de um lagarto fruto das várias explosões vulcânicas que se seguiram todas atrás umas das outras e acabando por formar a actual ilha. A zona ocidental da ilha de S. Miguel faz uma curva para noroeste de forma a acompanhar o seguimento das falhas até ao banco d João de Castro.

Esta imagem mostra claramente que a maior parte dos eventos sismicos no arquipélago, e neste momento situam-se sempre a Oeste do Faial, e a Oeste de S. Miguel (vulcão do banco D. João de Castro) centro e também SE da ilha de S. Miguel (Ilhéus das Formigas) sendo que em S. Miguel muitos dos sismos são também localizados tanto em terra como no mar.

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2012 às 14:44)

A sismicidade nas Sete Cidades é muito baixa a comparar com o Fogo-Congro, se não fosse a Ferraria, dizia que o vulcão das Sete Cidades estava extinto. Sismos na zona das Furnas existem e geralmente são sentidos, mas como este foi localizado perto das falhas do Congro e como a crise sismica que está em desenvolvimento tem acontecido numa zona vai desde a Ribeira Grande à Vila Franca, o sismo de hoje pode estar relacionado com a crise sísmica.

Nos Açores há sempre uma crise sísmica a ocorrer, não se esqueçam que só sabemos o que os sismometros podem registar e acredito que os instrumentos tenham muitas dificuldades registar sismos M2 a mais de 200km..por isso só sabemos o que rodeia as ilhas. Há uns anos, houve uma suspeita de uma erupção submarina a sudoeste do Faial pois um pescador disse que as redes de pesca tinham sido afectadas com calor, mas não se confirmou nada.

Por exemplo, quem diz que não se está a desenvolver algo a Oeste do Faial ou mesmo a Este do Corvo? Mas não há dinheiro para expedições nem para investir em instrumentos de profundidade (digo eu!)..

Não digo que o vulcão do Fogo seja o mais perigoso, mas entre o das Sete Cidades e Furnas..a zona do Fogo-Congro tem andado muito irrequieta nos últimos anos, por isso dos três, é neste que temos que ter mais atenção.

O IM disponibiliza dados dos sismos ocorridos desde 1998, é muito fácil de ver a quantidade de crises sísmicas ocorreram nos últimos 14 anos..


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2012 às 18:14)

fablept disse:


> A sismicidade nas Sete Cidades é muito baixa a comparar com o Fogo-Congro, se não fosse a Ferraria, dizia que o vulcão das Sete Cidades estava extinto. Sismos na zona das Furnas existem e geralmente são sentidos, mas como este foi localizado perto das falhas do Congro e como a crise sismica que está em desenvolvimento tem acontecido numa zona vai desde a Ribeira Grande à Vila Franca, o sismo de hoje pode estar relacionado com a crise sísmica.
> 
> Nos Açores há sempre uma crise sísmica a ocorrer, não se esqueçam que só sabemos o que os sismometros podem registar e acredito que os instrumentos tenham muitas dificuldades registar sismos M2 a mais de 200km..por isso só sabemos o que rodeia as ilhas. Há uns anos, houve uma suspeita de uma erupção submarina a sudoeste do Faial pois um pescador disse que as redes de pesca tinham sido afectadas com calor, mas não se confirmou nada.
> 
> ...



Sim o vulcão das 7 cidades apresenta uma sismicidade baixa quando comparado com os outros mas volta e meia também dá de si. Lembro-me há poucos anos atrás que houve um abalo com epicentro na freguesia das 7 cidades. Este vulcão dá sinais que está acordado pelas suas águas que brotam de uma nascente quente e desaguam na Ferraria e as águas do mar na maré vazia chegam mesmo aos 60ºC. O mesmo é idêntico na Graciosa com as termas do Carapacho.

Na ilha de São Miguel verificaram-se quatro erupções terrestres, desde o início do seu povoamento. Estas erupções ocorreram duas no vulcão de Água de Pau e duas no das Furnas, sendo que por altura do achamento da ilha, tinha acabado de explodir o das 7 Cidades.

Nos mares a oeste da ilha têm ocorrido também algumas erupções submarinas do tipo explosivo, havendo ainda indicações de erupções submarinas em 1800 e 1911, a sudoeste da ilha Terceira e a sudoeste da ilha S. Miguel. 

Não é de agora que o Fogo em S. Miguel está irrequieto. Desde criança sempre me lembro de haver sempre alguma agitação naquela zona central da ilha, zona instável de falhas. Penso que na Ilha de S. Miguel em nenhum lugar estamos seguros já que se estivermos na zona ocidental da mesma corremos o risco de vir a sofrer abalos ou eventos vulcânicos naquela zona, a maior parte deles causados pela Fossa da Hirondelle que é onde se situa o Banco D. João de Castro. Se estivermos na plataforma de P. Delgada que é a parte mais baixa da ilha, temos o complexo vulcânico dos piquinhos que estão activos, sendo tendo a última erupção ocorrido perto da zona de S. Roque no ano de 1652 no Pico João Ramos. 
Se formos para a parte central da ilha temos o complexo vulcânico de Água de Pau ou do Fogo aliado à fractura do Congro. Ao caminharmos mais para leste da ilha temos o vulcão activo das Furnas. Mesmo na zona mais nordeste da ilha ou zona da Povoação e Faial da Terra, se não apanharmos com as erupções temos por outro lado as consequências dos abalos vindos da Fossa da Povoação e dos Ilheús das Formigas. 

Outras ilhas que oferecem igualmente um potencial de perigosidade é a Terceira aliado tb à falha do Banco d. Joao de Castro tal como S. Miguel, e tb ao vulcão de S. Bárbara localizado no interior da mesma ilha. O Pico também oferece algum risco já que o seu vulcanismo está activo igual às restantes ilhas sendo mesmo que as suas últimas explosões foram no século XVIII. O Faial tb apresenta algum risco no mar a Oeste e na Caldeira no centro da mesma ilha.


----------



## irpsit (13 Fev 2012 às 19:21)

Estou a gostar desta discussão, e a aperceber-me que nisto dos hotspots islandês e açoriano são muito mais semelhantes do que pensava.

Se achava que o hotspot islandês tinha coisas ainda inexplicáveis e controversas para os geólogos, observo essas mesmíssimas coisas nos Açores.

Passo a citar estes casos:

Na Islândia o hotspot situa-se na zona leste do país e abrange cerca de 100km de diametro. O rift entra na ilha pela parte sudoeste e depois abre-se em dois rifts, existindo uma micro-placa no meio, entre o rift ocidental e o rift oriental, separados por 200km. No meio existe pouco vulcanismo mas bastante seismicidade, e muitas falhas paralelas. De modo, que essa "micro-placa" que ainda não é consenso científico é algo similar aos Açores. Ou a existência de vários rifts paralelos, em vez de um só. A questão fulcral na vulcanologia é mesmo que não se sabe se o hotspot existe mesmo e é uma coincidência estar agora em cima do rift, ou o hotspot é apenas uma consequência do rift.

Aqui na Islândia o rift aparentemente "salta" a cada vários milhões de anos, e o hotspot vai deslocando-se numa linha (à semelhança dos Açores e Hawaii) e perpendicularmente ao rift Atlântico. Ou seja, os vulcões formam-se uns nas falhas do percurso do hotspot, outros no rift, e outros no rift oriental que se separa do rift principal a oeste, coisa que é causada em principio pelo hotspot. Podem ver isso no mapa abaixo indicado. No entanto, para longe do hotspot, também existem vulcões, que são muitas vezes mais activos do que os do hotspot (como o Hekla ou Katla), e isso só pode ser explicado se eles próprios forem uma espécie de sub-ramificação do hotspot. Algo que provavelmente também deve ocorrer nos Açores em São Miguel.

E tal como na Islândia, é nessa zona longe do suposto centro do hotspot que há as caldeiras maiores e mais seismicidade. 

Na Islândia, existem também ciclos vulcânicos nas várias zonas. Por exemplo, de momento o rift oriental está muito activo mas há 700-1000 anos era o rift ocidental que tinha a maioria das erupções e hoje está adormecido há 700 anos! Parece-me ver esse padrão nos Açores, com São Miguel tendo várias erupções largas no período 1400-1650, e depois pouca coisa ocorreu.

Por outro lado, há um ciclo de máximo vulcânico geral a cada 140 anos, do qual agora nos aproximámos. Seria interessante estudar esses ciclos noutras hotspots.

Por outro lado, na Islândia existe uma anomalia magnética e de crusta muito espessa (de 60km) no centro do hotspot, ao passo que na zona do rift ocidental a crusta tem apenas 8km. São diferenças muito grandes e que sempre interessaram aos geológos.

Há também vulcões com comportamento diferente. Uns têm erupções a cada centenas de anos e sempre violentas. Outros têm erupções mais frequentes e mais variáveis. Outros são completamente efusivos, outros completamente explosivos. Outros abrem fissuras fantásticas, libertando quantidades de lava extraordinárias (com rios de lava atingindo 100 a 200km desde o ponto de origem). 

Creio que aqui podemos aprender mutuamente ao partilharmos aquilo que conhecemos sobre estes diferentes hotspots, que pelos vistos são mais similares do que parece. Nos Açores a situação é ainda mais complexa pelo intersectar de duas falhas tectónicas e a existência de várias ilhas num espaço mais largo que a Islândia, mas aparentemente com menos actividade vulcânica.

E para finalizar a título curioso, não sei se é de mim mas parece-me que uma diferença que constato é que os açorianos têm um pouco de receio saber que vivem em cima do fogo. Aqui os islandeses não parecem ter receio disso e constroem cabanas mesmo no sopé dos vulcões mais activos, apesar de haver muito mais erupções. Um pouco mais malucos diria. Mas aqui não aproveitam tanto as fumarolas para os dotes culinários como os Açorianos fazem!

E terminando, fazendo as minhas especulações, creio que os próximos locais de erupções nos Açores serão o Fogo, a oeste a caminho do Grupo Central, e a oeste do Grupo Central, dado que é aí se tem observado mais seismicidade e sinais. Pelo menos aqui há uma certa relação entre os vulcões mais sísmicos e os que depois têm erupções, mas não sempre.


----------



## Azor (13 Fev 2012 às 20:12)

irpsit disse:


> Estou a gostar desta discussão, e a aperceber-me que nisto dos hotspots islandês e açoriano são muito mais semelhantes do que pensava.
> 
> Se achava que o hotspot islandês tinha coisas ainda inexplicáveis e controversas para os geólogos, observo essas mesmíssimas coisas nos Açores.
> 
> ...





Realmente os Açores e a Islândia têm muito em comum. O Hotspot que referes é o RIFT oceânico? É porque se for isso, nenhuma ilha açoriana se situa em cima do HOTSPOT. As ilhas situam-se antes numa micro-placa que é tb chamada de "Micro-placa" dos Açores e nesta placa existem muitas plumas térmicas, com várias falhas associadas ao grande RIFT oceânico e que atravessam algumas das ilhas e as responsáveis pela forte sismicidade e pelos eventos vulcânicos. Nesta micro placa existem várias falhas sendo que muitas quais acabam quase todas por se interceptar na ilha de S. Miguel - na zona oeste da ilha em terra mais precisamente. São as falhas do Pico, S, Jorge RIFT da Terceira e outras.

Além destas falhas existem tb as grandes fossas submarinas responsáveis tb pela grande sismicidade em algumas ilhas ( S. Miguel, Terceira e Faial)




 





irpsit disse:


> Outros são completamente efusivos, outros completamente explosivos. Outros abrem fissuras fantásticas, libertando quantidades de lava extraordinárias (com rios de lava atingindo 100 a 200km desde o ponto de origem).



O mesmo se passa nos Açores. Marcas dessas escoavas lávicas ainda hoje são visíveis na ilha do Pico e em S. Miguel.



irpsit disse:


> Nos Açores a situação é ainda mais complexa pelo intersectar de duas falhas tectónicas e a existência de várias ilhas num espaço mais largo que a Islândia, mas aparentemente com menos actividade vulcânica.



Aí já discordo. As erupções vulcânicas nos Açores não são com menos actividade. Obedecem antes a um ciclo de explosão de tempos a tempos. Ou a islândia tb está sempre com vulcões eruptivos a toda a hora? A Islândia tal como os Açores tem manifestações secundárias de vulcanismo porque as suas erupções tb ocorrem de tempos a tempos como nos Açores, e é óbvio que cada vulcão é um vulcão. Tal como a Islândia os Açores possuem fontes secundárias de vulcanismo em quase todas as ilhas e falo de fumarolas, mofetas ou géisers, e ate de fontes hidrotermais submarinas e outras minerais. Geologicamente falando, as ultimas erupções registadas nos Açores n foram assim há muito tempo. Foram até há bem pouco tempo e podemos estar bem pertos da próxima segundo os teus cálculos. 




 




 




irpsit disse:


> E para finalizar a título curioso, não sei se é de mim mas parece-me que uma diferença que constato é que os açorianos têm um pouco de receio saber que vivem em cima do fogo. Aqui os islandeses não parecem ter receio disso e constroem cabanas mesmo no sopé dos vulcões mais activos, apesar de haver muito mais erupções. Um pouco mais malucos diria. Mas aqui não aproveitam tanto as fumarolas para os dotes culinários como os Açorianos fazem!



Não é bem verdade. Quem conhece os Açores sabe perfeitamente que os seus habitantes com os séculos foram se acomodando ao seu meio. Quem conhece bem S. Miguel sabe que é normal aqui construírem-se bares ou restaurantes e até gasolineiras em cima de caldeiras e fumarolas. Aqui é normal veres uma os boeiros das ruas a fumegar todo o dia e toda a noite e as pessoas a circularem em cima deles como se nada fosse. É normal fazerem-se presépios em cima das fumarolas. É normal andares em plena estrada e veres arrebentar uma fumarola na parede a deitar fumo e há até quem construa casas em cima destas mesmas fumarolas que arrebentam. É também normal haver casas construídas em cima ou à beira de fumarolas e caldeiras. Quem conhece as Furnas e as 7 Cidades sabe que aquilo é uma panela de pressão que pode explodir a qualquer momento, e no entanto as pessoas vivem ali sem pensarem no amanhã. 
É normal rebentar por vezes fumarolas em casas particulares. Aqui as pessoas estão já habituadas tal como os islandeses com isso. Claro que se formos a falar do Corvo e Flores aí as pessoas já podem estranhar um pouco porque não existem manifestações de vulcanismo secundário evidente naquelas duas ilhas. Mas em S. Miguel, Terceira, e Graciosa as pessoas estão mais que habituadas a conviverem com os aparelhos vulcânicos. 

Aqui como mostra esse mapa podemos ver bem o RIFT da Terceira que atravessa e rasga as ilhas Graciosa, Terceira, parte de S. Miguel, e acaba a Leste de S. Maria. É tb nesta falha que existe o vulcão submarino que é o maior dos Açores entre as ilhas de S. Miguel e Terceira. 



 

Por último vê-se aqui a Micro-Placa dos Açores onde se situam todas as ilhas açorianas à a excepção das Flores e Corvo. Daí o vulcanismo naquelas 2ilhas estar já quase extinto ou mesmo extinto. Totalmente diferente das restantes outras 7 ilhas açorianas, à excepção tb aqui de S.Maria onde o seu vulcanismo já está extinto há muito tempo. Esta Microplaca resultou dos movimentos relativos das placas continentais e da influência de um "ponto quente" que está directamente implicado na formação das ilhas e da actividade vulcânica que ainda hoje se faz sentir. 

Abraço!


----------



## fablept (13 Fev 2012 às 23:07)

Boas infos  Realmente em termos de sismos, o grupo central é o mais susceptivel a sismos de maior magnitude junto às ilhas.



Aproveito para deixar um scan que veio numa revista da National Geographic:




@NationalGeographic




@NationalGeographic


Exemplo de outro mês de grande actividade sísmica nos Açores (Abril de 2007)




Junto a Santa Maria, foi devido a um sismo de magnitude 5.7 (senti em S.Miguel).


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

fablept disse:


> Boas infos  Realmente em termos de sismos, o grupo central é o mais susceptivel a sismos de maior magnitude junto às ilhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em relação aos eventos sísmicos lembro-me bem mas o último que me recordo e que foi bem recente foi o de 4 ou 5 graus com epicentro no banco dom joão de castro. Acordei com a minha cama a tremer. Sabias que a 2ª maior catástrofe a nível nacional depois do terremoto de Lisboa foi o sismo de 1522 em S. Miguel em VFC onde a vila foi soterrada e morreram mais de 5.000 pessoas? Soube isso há pouco tempo e nem fazia ideia. Há relatos que dizem que esse sismo foi assombroso e chegou aos 9 graus onde fez desabar 2 montes sobre V.F.C. naquela madrugada fatídica de 22 de Outubro de 1522 às 2h da manhã. Acho que há qualquer coisa na net que fala sobre isso. Tenho reparado tb nas cartas de registos simicos nos Açores que eles são mais concentrados à volta de S. Miguel e ironicamente muito mais escassos à medida que nos aproximamos do RIFT Atlântico. Achas que isso tem alguma coisa a ver com a crise do Fogo ou são pormenores à parte?
Aqui vai a carta:




 

Abraço


----------



## fablept (14 Fev 2012 às 14:51)

Azor disse:


> Saudações a todos,
> 
> Boas fotos fablet
> 
> ...



Quando tiver coragem faço um scan a uma revista original da National Geographic com uma reportagem sobre a erupção dos Capelinhos, a revista é de 1958..já não se encontra em grande estado.

Acho que a segunda maior catástrofe em Portugal (a seguir ao sismo/tsunami de 1755), foi o sismo de Lisboa de 1531, mas pouco se sabe desse sismo. O sismo de 1522 em S.Miguel ocorreu na zona do Congro e provocou uma derrocada que soterrou a Vila Franca (chegou a desencadear um tsunami) e mesmo se passares pela via rápida PDL-Vila Franca, vê-se perfeitamente que as encostas são instáveis, chegou a haver pequenas derrocadas naquela zona quando foi a crise sísmica de 2003-2005.

A crise do Fogo-Congro, pelo que a CVARG diz abrange a zona central da ilha..por isso acho que sismos ocorridos no mar junto à Agua de Pau/Vila Franca/Ponta Garça devem pertencer à mesma actividade.

Algumas informações sobre a crise sísmica de 1964 em S.Jorge associada a uma pequena erupção no mar e que originou à evacuação de 5000 pessoas:
http://www.saojorgedigital.info/historia/datas/1964_crise_sismica.php

Video
http://www.acorestube.com/video/4104/Crise-Sismica-1964-Ilha-de-S&Atilde;&pound;o-Jorge


----------



## Azor (14 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

Boas,

Sim a subversão de Vila Franca do Campo foi a maior tragédia de que há memória nos Açores onde morreram milhares de pessoas destruindo por quase completo o principal povoado açoriano daquela altura. Para se ter uma noção da amplitude da tragédia basta multiplicar a subversão da Ribeira Quente em 1997 por 50 vezes mais. Hoje é muito comum em obras publicas encontrarem-se algumas ossadas humanas e vestígios de utensílios domésticos do século XVI referentes à primitiva vila.
Tenho aqui vários artigos que são muito bons e que explicam muitos dos temas que estamos aqui a tratar:



 




 




 

Já subi até ao Pico do Rabaçal um dos responsáveis pelo desabamento de parte de uma das suas encostas sobre a vila, e nota-se bem as grandes fendas que tem da catástrofe de 1522, ou seja se acontecer de novo mais um abalo daquela magnitude a vila será enterrada de novo pela 2ª vez.

Cumprimentos


----------



## fablept (18 Fev 2012 às 20:03)

Na Terça Feira o AcorianoOriental (Jornal diário Açoriano), teve como principal tema "Risco de viver em zonas vulcânicas".





Apenas falam sobre um estudo das zonas de desgaseificação na zona das Furnas, que há zonas com valores acima do normal, deram algumas informações sobre os perigos, precauções e pouco mais. Esse é o único perigo?


----------



## AzoreanShark (14 Mar 2012 às 15:29)

Crise sísmica ao largo da Graciosa parece-me ser algo a acompanhar, os picos de actividade parece que têm evoluído para maior intensidade. 


ps: Esta é a minha primeira postagem neste fórum, sou um jovem interessado no assunto geologia dos Açores ( Futuro geólogo, espero )


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2012 às 18:38)

Bem vindo.
Aí nos Açores bem que podiam pressionar o CVARG para também disponibilizar os microsismos.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2012 às 21:00)

jpmcouto disse:


> Não me parece que seja algo visto com bons olhos por eles, há uma grande quantidade de microsismos nos Açores, e possivelmente esta quantidade iria ser vista com olhos mais alarmantes pela população, por exemplo nos situados no Fogo-Congro. Era algo que nós curiosos gostávamos muito de ter acesso, mas tem os seus pontos negativos...Aqui na região a informação anda sempre o mais escondida possível, ao contrário de ilhas vizinhas como Canárias. Solicitei informação ao CVARG sobre as caldeiras, o que me enviaram foi uma lista bibliográfica recomendada. Estava a fazer uma trabalho de estagiário sobre erupções de 1563 da Serra de Água do Pau ( Lagoa do Fogo ) e do Pico do Sapateiro, era interessante ter informações da geologia actual, e alterada daquele local.
> 
> Houve sempre falta de informação, e exemplo disso foi a crise sísmica de 2005.




Sim, a razão deve prender-se com isso. Mas não é o mais correcto quanto a mim. Como vimos nos últimos anos na Islândia, eles disponibilizam tudo. E mais recentemente na crise sismovulcânica de El Hierro criaram mesmo sites especiais com imensa informação quase em tempo real.

Cria confusão e algum alarme ? Sim. Gera especulações, aparecem pessoas a exagerar, aparecem doomers, os media por vezes trocam-se todos, há conflitos entre instituições, aparecem sempre peritos externos à procura de notoriedade a discordar, etc, etc.

Mas é esse o caminho, é assim que se educam as pessoas, é assim que as próprias populações aprendem mais sobre onde vivem e se preparam melhor para o futuro, pois obriga as próprias entidades a explicarem tudo muito bem às populações, e todos ganham com isso, inclusive as entidades cujo trabalho tem maior visibilidade, as pessoas vêm para que é que existem instituições e as razões porque é preciso por exemplo investir em mais e melhor equipamento, etc.

Sobre a Graciosa, se alguém tiver links para documentos pode partilhar aqui.


----------



## fablept (14 Mar 2012 às 22:49)

Concordo que deviam disponibilizar toda a informação sísmica nos Açores em tempo real, a Islândia, a Espanha são exemplos a seguir..

Mas temos os boletins sísmicos mensais do IM (bastante completos), onde informam toda a actividade sísmica nos Açores, com informação detalhada da localização, chegada das ondas e que estações sísmicas registaram, só que vem com um mês e tal de atraso...

@jpmcouto
Se tiveres mesmo interessado em "monitorizar" a actividade sísmica na zona do Fogo-Congro, podes aceder aos dados da estação sísmica CMLA (Na Chã da Macela) facilmente..tb com recurso a um programa podes visualizar praticamente em tempo real (delay de alguns segundos), todos os canais da estação..mas aconselho mesmo fazer download do ficheiro, aplicar uns filtros e ver o que pode conter..porque a estação tb tem ruído (maioritariamente durante o dia), mas não esperes ver 20 ou 30 sismos num dia! A crise tambem não é assim tão intensa..

Sobre as Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande, acho que a culpa daquilo estar assim é da SOGEO (Entidade que explora a Central Geotérmica).. este fds passei nas Caldeiras e vi que estavam a fazer um novo furo, mas não sei se para remediar o mal que fizeram ou se é para fazer uma nova exploração.

No último mês, todas as semanas tenho um ou mais registos de sismos às 11.58 (hora marcada), por vezes é acompanhado por um segundo registo ao 12:05 e só acontecem durante os dias de trabalho, nunca registei nada ao fim de semana. Já à algum tempo que venho a pensar o que provoca estes registos, neste momento não temos grandes obras aqui na ilha, pelo que penso deve ser da Central Geotérmica. Hoje registei novamente, mas foi às 12:02. 

Andei a fazer umas pesquisas sobre a relação sismos-centrais geotérmicas e encontrei esta entrevista ao Vitor Hugo Forjaz (vulcanólogo). Na altura uma central geotérmica na Suiça, provocou diversos sismos e fecharam a central. 



> Diário Insular – A Suiça acaba de encerrar uma das suas principais centrais geotérmicas por induzir sismicidade para além de níveis aceitáveis. Estes “efeitos colaterais” são um dado novo, não previsível no desenvolvimento da exploração de energia geotérmica?
> VHF – Em determinadas circunstâncias, no geral já conhecidas, para cada área em exploração ao longo de diversos anos o aparecimento do que se denomina “sismicidade induzida “ é um fenómeno controlável.
> O surgimento de pequenos sismos isolados ou de crises sísmicas de consequências catastróficas (caso de Travalle, na Itália) relaciona-se com diversos factores desde os meramente naturais (excitação de falhas dum campo geotérmico por vibrações sísmicas em falhas exteriores ao campo) aos motivados por uma má gestão do campo geotérmico (aliás a causa mais vulgar).
> 
> ...



Depois encontrei este artigo de um geógrafo, que critica a forma como foi criada/construida a central e os furos (e a verdade é que a subir à Lagoa do Fogo pela vertente Norte, aqueles tubos monstruosos são um grande contraste com o resto da paisagem). 
http://www1.ci.uc.pt/nicif/riscos/downloads/t16/geotermia.pdf

Na página 16, fala da relação da grande crise sísmica na zona do Fogo/Congro de 1989 com a abertura do primeiro furo da central geotérmica





-A 11 de Abril abriram pela primeira vez o furo, libertação de grandes quantidades de vapor.
-A 13 de Julho fecharam a válvula de escape (impedindo a libertação do vapor)

E aí começou uma grande crise sísmica na zona que durou até Setembro. Pode ter sido uma grande coincidência...

Depois veio em 2007 outra grande sísmica na zona. 

Neste momento estamos com outra actividade sísmica que começou em finais de Agosto, cerca de 2 meses depois começam a surgir variadas notícias relacionadas com a central geotérmica. Ou foi a zona de desgaseificação ou foi contaminação de uma nascente ou são tubos corroídos..

Será que andam a brincar com o Fogo (literalmente..)? Será que ao explorar uma zona já de si muito instável, não anda a provocar crises sísmicas? E pensando bem, podia ter provocado algo bem pior..


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2012 às 23:04)

fablept disse:


> No último mês, todas as semanas tenho um ou mais registos de sismos às 11.58 (hora marcada), por vezes é acompanhado por um segundo registo ao 12:05 e só acontecem durante os dias de trabalho, nunca registei nada ao fim de semana. Já à algum tempo que venho a pensar o que provoca estes registos, neste momento não temos grandes obras aqui na ilha, pelo que penso deve ser da Central Geotérmica. Hoje registei novamente, mas foi às 12:02.



Não será algum autocarro de transportes urbanos ? Camião do lixo ? Não estou a brincar, já falámos dos falsos sismos no teu tópico. Na Islândia o Jón Frímann passa a vida a explicar que certa actividade nos geofonos dele são humanas (além do vento, e até a ondulação costeira, etc). Pode ser qualquer coisa desse género dado ter um padrão horário.


----------



## fablept (15 Mar 2012 às 02:15)

Vince disse:


> Não será algum autocarro de transportes urbanos ? Camião do lixo ? Não estou a brincar, já falámos dos falsos sismos no teu tópico. Na Islândia o Jón Frímann passa a vida a explicar que certa actividade nos geofonos dele são humanas (além do vento, e até a ondulação costeira, etc). Pode ser qualquer coisa desse género dado ter um padrão horário.



A estação sísmica CMLA a 12km do meu sensor tb regista estes eventos..por isso tem que ser algo forte. Tambem a frequência destes eventos é sempre entre 2~3Hz, camiões/carros/etc provocam movimentos >10Hz.

Ou são explosões de pedreiras, obras ou é a central geotérmica/furos que provocam isso. Acho é da exploração geotérmica, pois a estação CMLA está bem mais perto da exploração do que o meu sensor e como regista muito melhor, digo que deve ser daquela zona. Nem o IM nem o CVARG catalogam estes eventos, como dizes tem um padrão horário, por isso só pode ser provocado pelo homem.

Eu costumo seguir o blog do Jón, eu tenho os mesmos geofonos do que ele, mas tenho muito menor definição..



jpmcouto disse:


> @fablept obrigado pelas dicas.
> 
> Eu não estive a tentar ver se encontrava como fazer isso, mas não sei como acesso a esta estação sísmica CMLA (Na Chã da Macela), nem qual o programa...Nunca tinha pensando que fosse possível tal hipótese até hoje.
> 
> ...



Amanhã faço um tutorial para aceder a sismometros de todo o mundo em tempo real (podem assistir à chegada de ondas de superficie de grandes sismos em diversos locais no mundo, escolher uma zona que esteja com muita actividade sísmica, etc). Tb vou dar umas dicas para extrair sismos usando um programa, mas os meus conhecimentos são muito básicos!

A forma mais rápida de aceder à estação CMLA é por este link (substituir o 2012.075, pelo numero do dia do ano):
http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fCMLA.II.10.BHZ.2012.075.png
Dificilmente vais conseguir ver alguma coisa desta forma, mas de vez em quando consegue-se apanhar alguma coisa, ex o sismo M4.2 Falha da Gloria à 3 dias
http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fCMLA.II.10.BHZ.2012.072.png
E ontem vê-se pelas +-10h a chegada das ondas de superfície do sismo M6.9 do Japão, e à 13h02 o evento desconhecido que falei anteriormente
http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fCMLA.II.10.BHZ.2012.074.png

Lembras-te do sismo em Dezembro de 2011 que foi sentido aí para os lados da Ribeira Grande, já reparaste na localização do sismo? 
Tb sou a favor da geotermia, mas fiquei um pouco chocado com a relação sismos-exploração geotérmica. Uma coisa é explorar em zonas completamente remotas da civilização (talvez como na Islândia?), outra coisa é explorar em zonas sísmicas e vulcânicas bem próximas de populações..


Sobre a actividade sísmica na Graciosa, saiu esta notícia no AcorianoOriental



> Atividade sísmica provoca pequenas derrocadas na Graciosa
> 
> Regional | 2012-03-14 17:18
> As pequenas derrocadas observadas hoje na linha de costa da Serra Branca da Graciosa surgem associadas à crise sísmica que se regista há dias nesta ilha do Grupo Central dos Açores, disse à agência Lusa fonte universitária.
> ...


----------



## AzoreanShark (15 Mar 2012 às 22:59)

Obrigado pela ajuda e pelo tutorial 

Sim, lembro-me, e foi num local que estranhei.


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2012 às 21:23)

Uma das coisas que vocês provavelmente não sabem é a seguinte:

Aqui na Islândia temos 5 centrais geotérmica, 2 no pequeno vulcão Reykjanes (dormente há 700 anos), 2 no vulcão Hengill (dormente há 2000 anos) e 1 no vulcão Krafla (que antes de 1974 estava dormente há 200 anos)

A central no Krafla (não confundir com Katla, que é outro vulcão) começou a construção em 1974, com os primeiros drillholes, e inaugurada em 1975.

E uns meses apenas após a inauguração, em 1975, o vulcão entrou em erupção! A apenas 1km da central!

Por sorte deles, a lava correu no outro sentido, e na altura muita gente falou de que a erupção foi causada pela central geotérmica. Ora este vulcão têm erupções a aprox. 200 anos, portanto já estava próxima de uma.


Dois anos mais tarde, os cientistas continuaram a aumentar o furo, e encontraram magma a pouca profundidade, menos de 1km, e causaram uma erupção no local da central, com um jacto de lava a sair pelo furo, a única erupção até hoje causada pelo ser humano, em todo o planeta.

As erupções duraram de 1975 até 1984, naquilo que se chama uma episódio de rifting. A central dura até hoje e é visitada por centenas de pessoas, e é, digo-vos, uma forma de energia 100% limpa. Portanto, mesmo sabendo deste risco, sou a favor da central, pois no máximo causa-se pequenas erupções (o local é remoto também).


Em 2009 a Islândia começou um estudo científico (e também de aumento de produção de energia geotérmica) para fazer um deep drilling. Havia 3 locais candidatos, nos 3 vulcões onde há centrais. Em 2009, fizeram a experiência no Krafla e mais uma vez o furo atingiu a lava a apenas 2km, tendo o furo sido cancelado.

Chegámos a 2011 e 2012 e temos uma nova controvérsia. Agora mudaram o local do deep drilling para o vulcão Hengill, que está apenas a 15km de Reykjavik. Ao longo destes meses, sempre que a empresa trabalha no furo causa imensos sismos até magnitude 3.5. A experiência resultou em tantos sismos que o governo pediu à empresa para parar o projecto. Mas creio que estão agora novamente decididos em continuar. Nesta experiência também estão a injectar água carbonata para aumentar o fluxo energético (e armazenar carbono). Mas sendo a zona instável, um vulcão mostrando sinais de despertar, penso que esse local é uma escolha não muito acertada.

O que vos posso dizer é isto: os vulcões não têm erupções por fazer-se um furo; no máximo saem só umas fontes efusivas de lava. Não é possível desencadear violentas erupções se por exemplo colocarmos bombas num vulcão. Só se este estiver já com o magma pronto e junto à superfície.

O que causa grandes erupções é uma enorme entrada de magma de profundidade, e nisso o Homem nada contribui.

Deixo-vos estas histórias, partilhando o que aqui acontece. De resto, tirando esta última experiência, sou 100% a favor da energia geotérmica. É de facto, algo brutal, energia limpa, água quente e aquecimento gratuito e praticamente ilimitado.


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Mar 2012 às 01:08)

Continuam a fazer sismos sentidos na ilha da Graciosa 
2012-03-17 18:15	39,07	-28,02	8	2,0	Graciosa (Ilha)	II/III	Guadalupe
2012-03-17 15:07	39,07	-28,02	7	1,2	Graciosa (Ilha)	II	Guadalupe

E aumentou a sismicidade perto do Faial

2012-03-17 19:36	38,87	-29,20	5	2,1	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-17 11:06	38,70	-29,03	5	2,7	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 22:36	38,72	-29,29	-	2,2	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 20:11	38,92	-29,29	10	2,1	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 19:47	38,88	-29,23	-	2,2	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 19:12	38,90	-29,20	-	2,3	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 18:08	38,90	-29,24	2	2,9	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 17:31	38,88	-29,33	10	2,1	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 16:13	38,90	-29,32	10	2,2	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 15:45	38,89	-29,27	5	2,6	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 15:44	38,87	-29,26	5	3,4	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-16 02:16	38,88	-29,23	1	2,2	W Faial	---	---
2012-03-14 17:19	38,72	-29,02	5	2,3	W Faial


Que origem terá estes sismos?


----------



## AzoreanShark (18 Mar 2012 às 13:12)

Uma equipa de investigadores do CIVISA vai para a Graciosa hoje retirar amostras de águas e gases...


----------



## fablept (19 Mar 2012 às 19:16)

jpmcouto disse:


> Uma equipa de investigadores do CIVISA vai para a Graciosa hoje retirar amostras de águas e gases...



INOVA não autoriza amostragem de água nos furos do Carapacho, ilha Graciosa


> 19-03-2012 16:00
> 
> CIVISA impedido de recolher amostras de água nos furos do Carapacho
> 
> ...



Não se compreende de forma alguma o porquê de recusar a analise dos furos

Nos tempos que correm hoje, acredito que tenha sido um esforço financeiro por parte da CIVISA para que em dois dias se façam algumas analise..chegam lá e batem com o nariz à porta?

É só telenovelas a Geotermia nos Açores, tb é assim na Islandia @Irpsit?


----------



## fablept (19 Mar 2012 às 23:36)

Talvez seja mesmo esse o problema, umas "escaramuças" entre a SOGEO/EDA/etc e o CIVISA devido ao que se passa nas Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande..e talvez mesmo venha de antes, a entrevista do Dr. Vitor Hugo Forjaz em 2007 não é nada meiga sobre a SOGEO.

Uma medição num furo dará mais respostas do que umas medições na superfície ou nas zonas de desgaseificação na Graciosa, enfim.....

Notícias sobre a Graciosa tem sido muito poucas.. esta notícia é do Blog da Rádio Graciosa



> O presidente do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil está na Graciosa para em conjunto com a Câmara Municipal estudar e preparar o apoio à população durante a crise sísmica que assola a ilha.
> 
> Pedro Carvalho, presidente do SRPCBA disse ontem à Rádio Graciosa que a população deve manter-se calma, pois trata-se de uma crise sísmica, normal, deixando pormenores mais científicos para a equipa de investigadores liderada por João Luis Gaspar da Universidade dos Açores, que chegou à Graciosa na tarde de Domingo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2012 às 23:48)

Provavelmente alguma falta de enquadramento legal, hoje em dia as coisas são todas muito mais picuinhas, se calhar os doutores da tal INOVA armaram-se um bocado ao pingarelho... Nada que a burocracia de muitos meses não resolva, à boa maneira portuguesa, daqui a um ou dois anos desbloqueiam a situação.


----------



## fablept (20 Mar 2012 às 00:52)

Daqui a um ano ou dois, a zona de estudo já é outra lol Mas concordo contigo, é mesmo "à boa maneira portuguesa"..

Esqueci-me de adicionar a única informação relevante sobre a Graciosa no dia 18 de Março



> Missão à ilha Graciosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma missão à Graciosa só mesmo se suspeitassem que a actividade sísmica pudesse estar relacionada com vulcanismo.

Neste link podem ver que esta crise sísmica é ocorre num local com alguma sismicidade, mas nada do que se está a registar agora.
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/geol...nas/GA-Graciosa-Sismicidade-Instrumental.aspx


----------



## fablept (2 Abr 2012 às 00:35)

A actividade sísmica nos Açores tem andado muito calma, tb o CVARG diz que a actividade sísmica na Graciosa diminuiu nos últimos dias.

Como nenhuma entidade indica todos os sismo <2 nos Açores, estou a fazer uma página com todos os sismos dados pelos Boletins Sismicos do IM..quando acabar dou o link.

Entretanto fiz este gif, com a actividade sísmica na zona do Fogo-Congro desde Maio do ano passado até Fevereiro desde ano.


http://picasion.com/

Fica tb a curiosidade, todos os anos durante a Quaresma, grupos de romeiros dão a volta à ilha de S.Miguel para rezar em todas as igrejas (uma viagem de uma semana), a origem desta tradição:



> Esta prática, também se chama Visita às casas de Nossa Senhora, e tem a sua motivação, como reza a tradição, nas calamidades públicas causadas pelos terramotos e erupções vulcânicas ocorridas em 22 de Outubro de 1522 e 25 de Junho de 1563, que arrasaram Vila Franca do Campo e prejudicaram gravemente a Ribeira Grande.
> 
> Nesses momentos de aflição os micaelenses, para implorarem a misericórdia divina, fizeram preces públicas ao Céu por intermédio de Maria e sentiram tão viva a protecção do Alto, que jamais, desde então até ao presente, deixaram esta piedosa pratica, conservando-a na suas características primitivas.
> 
> http://www.portais.ws/?page=art_det&ida=8530


----------



## fablept (27 Abr 2012 às 00:39)

Localização das erupções nos Açores desde o seu povoamento..
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/geologia-acores/erupcoes-vulcanicas-historicas/Paginas/default.aspx


----------



## AzoreanShark (29 Abr 2012 às 13:32)

"Sismo de intensidade V sentido na ilha de S.Miguel
​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no dia 29 de Abril foi registado um evento às 11:15h (hora local, UTC), com epicentro a 5 km a NNE de Ribeira das Taínhas, ilha de S. Miguel.

De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nos concelhos de Vila Franca do Campo e Povoação."


----------



## Azor (29 Abr 2012 às 15:26)

jpmcouto disse:


> "Sismo de intensidade V sentido na ilha de S.Miguel
> ​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores informa que no dia 29 de Abril foi registado um evento às 11:15h (hora local, UTC), com epicentro a 5 km a NNE de Ribeira das Taínhas, ilha de S. Miguel.
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima V (Escala de Mercalli Modificada) nos concelhos de Vila Franca do Campo e Povoação."



Boa tarde,

Este eu senti. Por coincidencia estive em V.F.C. esta manhã e o lustre da sala abanou um pouco e vi logo que tinha sido um tremor.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## fablept (29 Abr 2012 às 20:26)

Em Ponta Delgada não senti nenhum deles e segundo o CVARG foram 5 sismos na zona, sendo o das 11:15.49 o mais forte. Curioso é que dois sismos de menor magnitude antecederam os de maior magnitude..



> 2012-04-29 16:18:10	37.759	-25.395	1.9 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
> 2012-04-29 11:58:32	37.767	-25.395	2.2 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)	III 	S. MIGUEL:Concelho Povoacao (Furnas)
> 2012-04-29 11:58:16	37.762	-25.393	1.6 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)
> 2012-04-29 11:15:49	37.748	-25.393	2.9 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)	V 	S. MIGUEL:Concelho Vila Franca do Campo e Povoacao
> 2012-04-29 11:15:35	37.753	-25.398	1.8 ML	Fogo-Congro (S. Miguel)






Nesta imagem (Fonte: CMLA - IDA), vê-se perfeitamente um sismo de 1.8 a anteceder o maior de 2.9.

Pensava que a zona do Fogo-Congro tivesse mais calma, mas de um momento para o outro soluçou várias vezes..acho que os sismos são mesmo na falha do Congro. 


> CIVISA continua a registar pequenos microssismos na zona central da ilha de S. Miguel




Dos 5, só consigo "recuperar" 4 do meu sensor..sendo que o de magnitude 3 vê-se perfeitamente no plot.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2012 às 02:26)

fablept disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada não senti nenhum deles e segundo o CVARG foram 5 sismos na zona, sendo o das 11:15.49 o mais forte. Curioso é que dois sismos de menor magnitude antecederam os de maior magnitude..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boa noite!

Estes sismos são de origem vulcânica ou de origem tectónica? Ou será que ainda é cedo para se adiantar alguma coisa? Obrigado.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## fablept (30 Abr 2012 às 04:35)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Estes sismos são de origem vulcânica ou de origem tectónica? Ou será que ainda é cedo para se adiantar alguma coisa? Obrigado.
> 
> Cumprimentos!



Eu não sei distinguir um sismo de origem vulcânica/tectónica, os que registei hj, são iguais a todos os outros que registo, mas como o CVARG indicava aí à um mês, iniciou-se uma crise sísmica em Setembro 2011 em que poderá haver períodos de maior libertação de energia.. 
Desde 2003 (desde que o IM tem boletins da actividade nos Açores), só houve uma acalmia na zona do Fogo-Congro entre 2008-Agosto de 2011, período em que registou-se menos de 50 sismos naquela zona, mas anteriormente a 2008, dias como este aconteciam lá de vez em quando, por isso a comparar com a última crise sísmica na zona, esta está a ser "normal"..

Agora dizer qual é a origem, não quero estar a "inventar". O que achei curioso dos sismos de hoje, foi mesmo os sismos de menor magnitude a antecederem os de maior magnitude..nunca tinha visto algo assim..mas tb sou novato nisto


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2012 às 19:33)

Sinceramente essa distinção que as pessoas fazem entre sismos tectónicos ou vulcânicos não faz assim tanto sentido num local de rift como é os Açores.

Na Islândia que faz parte do mesmo rift, a maioria dos sismos são o que muita gente diria tectónicos. Porém, ocorre o seguinte:

As placas estão sempre a separar-se, e com isso a rocha quebra, as falhas fracturam, e isso origina sismos. Mas em cada alargamento dessas falhas, a sismos de maior profundidade, o magma acaba por intrudir essas falhas e preenche-las.

Mais tarde ou mais cedo, o magma acaba por atingir a superfície e origina uma erupção, geralmente efusiva. Portanto, a maioria dos sismos relacionados com a tectónica de um rift, tem movimentos do magma associados (que no entanto quase nunca resultam em erupção).

Noutros casos, os sismos são localizados mesmo por debaixo de vulcões centrais, esses sim costumam ser quase sempre de origem "vulcânica". No entanto só raramente o magma sai sobre a forma de erupção, quase sempre o magma só intrude fracturas e fissuras. O que é o mesmo que nos sismos "tectónicos".

Portanto, se esta actividade aumentou no Fogo-Congro é quase certamente ajudada (no mínimo) por um aumento na actividade do vulcão, isto é, por movimentos de magma. Seria uma coincidência termos rupturas tectónicas sempre continuamente no mesmo sítio, somente por processos tectónicos.

No entanto apesar de o magma estar a mover-se, nada se sabe quando irá ocorrer uma erupção. 

Erupção possível daqui por uns tempos em São Miguel? Sim, bastante possível, mas não necessariamente (e destaco isso). 

Há poucos dados para se ter certeza disso. O que nos deixa um pouco na incerteza. Teríamos que ter dados de inflação e movimentos magmáticos e tremor harmónico, para tirar mais conclusões.


Mas de tudo o que tenho seguido, creio que o vulcão se aproxima efectivamente de uma erupção, que geologicamente é próxima, mas a nível humano, isso pode significar tanto 2 anos como 60 anos. Resta continuar a monitorizar a situação.

Creio que em Portugal há um pouco o Tabu dos vulcões, e portanto ninguém quer assumir essa possibilidade de erupção (que pode ser mais violenta, como foi no passado, um VEI4), em São Miguel. Compreende-se, mas é uma atitude de medo, e nestas coisas é melhor errar no excesso de zelo do que ao contrário. Por outro lado, a atitude ideal é pragmática, um vulcão é um vulcão, portanto é só simplesmente segui-los e estar preparado para a eventualidade de uma erupção. 

A possibilidade existe, e digo-vos isto com base no que aprendi aqui da Islândia. O que queria mesmo era mais dados para se avaliar melhor a situação.




fablept disse:


> Eu não sei distinguir um sismo de origem vulcânica/tectónica, os que registei hj, são iguais a todos os outros que registo, mas como o CVARG indicava aí à um mês, iniciou-se uma crise sísmica em Setembro 2011 em que poderá haver períodos de maior libertação de energia..
> Desde 2003 (desde que o IM tem boletins da actividade nos Açores), só houve uma acalmia na zona do Fogo-Congro entre 2008-Agosto de 2011, período em que registou-se menos de 50 sismos naquela zona, mas anteriormente a 2008, dias como este aconteciam lá de vez em quando, por isso a comparar com a última crise sísmica na zona, esta está a ser "normal"..
> 
> Agora dizer qual é a origem, não quero estar a "inventar". O que achei curioso dos sismos de hoje, foi mesmo os sismos de menor magnitude a antecederem os de maior magnitude..nunca tinha visto algo assim..mas tb sou novato nisto


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2012 às 19:51)

Não, de modo nenhum aqui.

Aqui toda a gente é prática porque ao contrário dos Açores as erupções aqui são muito mais frequentes e frequentemente devastadoras. Portanto ninguém enterra a cabeça na areia.

Toda a gente encara um vulcão com estando lá, não se ignora. Mas também se sabe, que excepto o Hekla, todos os vulcões geralmente avisam com antecedência.

Aqui não há tabu. Fala-se abertamente e até com alguma leveza dos vulcões. Quando um entra em erupção, são mais as pessoas que vão ver a erupção, do que as que abandonam o local. 

Convém dizer que os Açores já tiveram várias VEI4 em São Miguel (inclusive o Fogo-Congro). Portanto não é brincadeira, há vulcões aí que são bem poderosos e nunca deveriam ser ignorados ou andar-se assim a brincar com os estudos e recusas de estudos.



fablept disse:


> INOVA não autoriza amostragem de água nos furos do Carapacho, ilha Graciosa
> 
> 
> Não se compreende de forma alguma o porquê de recusar a analise dos furos
> ...


----------



## fablept (2 Mai 2012 às 03:33)

irpsit disse:


> Sinceramente essa distinção que as pessoas fazem entre sismos tectónicos ou vulcânicos não faz assim tanto sentido num local de rift como é os Açores.
> 
> Na Islândia que faz parte do mesmo rift, a maioria dos sismos são o que muita gente diria tectónicos. Porém, ocorre o seguinte:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela resposta Irpsit 

Falei em distinguir um sismo com origem tectónica/vulcânica sobre a "assinatura" ou frequência (em Hz)..sendo de origens diferentes, acho que devem ter assinaturas diferentes a frequências diferentes. 


Não é Tabu, sinceramente nós (portugueses) só queremos saber quando acontece as coisas, até lá..deixamos andar e não se pensa no assunto. Sobre os dados disponíveis, como disse antes não se consegue arranjar..os únicos dados são os de uma estação sísmica de uma organização Norte America e os catálogos de sismologia do IM (>=2.0) e do CVARG (>=1.5?). Para saberes toda a sismicidade registada pelo IM nos Açores, tens que esperar dois ou mais meses para que lancem os boletins sismológicos..eu ainda estou à espera do boletim de Março para ver a actividade na Graciosa durante a crise sísmica

Pelo que tive a ver a actividade acalmou novamente, ainda registei (não confirmado) um sismo na segunda pelas 05:51 da matina, mas desde aí, não encontro nada que possa dizer que seja um sismo. 

Se alguem quiser ver a localização da actividade sísmica na ilha de S.Miguel desde 2003 (dados do IM, 2012 só inclui até Fevereiro), pode aceder por este link:
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/15802004/1/sismos?h=f0b9f8

Curioso é que a actividade em 2004 foi centrada mesmo em cima da Lagoa do Fogo..


----------



## fablept (3 Mai 2012 às 20:12)

Deixo estas fotos por curiosidade, foram tiradas hoje na Caldeira da Ribeira Grande, a retro escavadora estava a cavar superficialmente e como a terra está quente provoca vapor de água. A terra não deveria estar mais quente do que 30º (digo eu quando toquei lol).

Possivelmente estão a preparar a terra para fazer outro furo.. 











Basicamente a Sogeo tem feito furos e instalado estas válvulas (?)..existem diversas válvulas destas espalhadas pela zona.


----------



## Snowy (4 Jun 2012 às 13:51)

"Civisa regista actividade sísmica na zona do Banco D. João de Castro"

2012-06-04 10:24:38 38.202 -26.587 2.9 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2012-06-04 10:19:56 38.125 -26.66 3.5 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro
2012-06-04 10:16:44 38.122 -26.665 3.1 ML Banco D. Joao de Castro

Fonte: http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Paginas/home-cvarg.aspx



No site do IM o registo é este:

Data(TU)	Lat.	Lon.	Prof.	Mag.	Ref.	Grau	Local
2012-06-04 12:48 	38,20 	-26,61 	- 	2,7 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	---
2012-06-04 11:47 	37,60 	-25,15 	4 	2,2 	N Banco Grande Norte 	---	---
2012-06-04 10:24 	38,21 	-26,58 	- 	2,7 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	---
2012-06-04 10:19 	38,20 	-26,59 	1 	3,1 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	---
2012-06-04 10:16 	38,18 	-26,60 	1 	2,9 	Banco D. João de Castro 	---	---


----------



## fablept (28 Jun 2012 às 22:22)

> O vulcanólogo Vítor Hugo Forjaz afirmou hoje que os sismos recentemente registados ao largo dos Açores devem continuar por mais alguns dias devido a um "fenómeno cíclico" que ocorre no fundo do oceano, mas sem perigo para a população.
> 
> "O troço de fundo oceânico situado entre as ilhas do Faial e das Flores, bem como as respetivas paisagens submarinas, encontram-se num período de intensa expansão", frisou o vulcanólogo em declarações à Lusa, acrescentando que "a tendência é agora para diminuir a intensidade dos sismos registados no arquipélago".
> 
> ...



Boa explicação


----------



## fablept (5 Set 2012 às 00:26)

Para quem quiser perceber um pouco mais sobre as crises sísmicas no Fogo e no Congro, recomendo estes dois estudos:

Seismic swarms, fault plane solutions, and stress tensors
for São Miguel Island central region (Azores)

Seismic tomography of Central São Miguel, Azores


----------



## FranciscoSR (5 Set 2012 às 01:33)




----------



## AzoreanShark (26 Out 2012 às 00:03)

Ouvi dizer que numa rádio aqui dos Açores houve uma entrevista ao Doutor João Luís Gaspar, em que foi dito que a actividade entre Fogo - Congro tem vindo a ter um incremento em 2012, alguém confirma ou desmente? Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2012 às 20:19)

> Vítor Hugo Forjaz, que integra o Observatório Vulcanológico e Geotérmico dos Açores, admitiu que "esta anormal subida de magma pode estar relacionada com as tempestades magnéticas solares".
> 
> Os estudos realizados por investigadores vulcânicos, segundo este especialista, indicam que o magma e a sua correspondente superficial, a lava, contêm uma "notável percentagem de minerais magnéticos, que reagem às tempestades solares, provocando agitações magmáticas e o surgimento de sismos".
> 
> O vulcanólogo frisou que os sismos mais fortes que ultimamente têm ocorrido nas cadeias de montanhas submarinas estendem-se desde o pólo sul até ao pólo norte, passando pelos Açores e a meio da Islândia.



Aqui na Islândia temos um ciclo de 130 anos de aumento de actividade vulcânica, mas não têm aparentemente NADA a ver com a actividade solar, mas sim somente com a hotspot. Por acaso até estámos agora a chegar a um novo máximo aqui na Islândia nos próximos anos e décadas.

Mas este máximo solar é tudo menos forte. Na realidade é o máximo mais fraco dos últimos 100 anos.

Então onde existe esse link? Não me parece.

Se bem que gostaria de acreditar nesse link entre vulcões, sismos e actividade solar, ainda não consegui verificar nenhuma relação, e eu até tento procurar essa relação, mas ela não parece existir.

Não será um pouco de "onda 2012/ pseudociência" nesse investigador dos Açores?

E eu até sou bastante aberto para essa possibilidade, mas até ver nunca descobri nenhum desses links.


----------



## fablept (26 Out 2012 às 21:01)

jpmcouto disse:


> Ouvi dizer que numa rádio aqui dos Açores houve uma entrevista ao Doutor João Luís Gaspar, em que foi dito que a actividade entre Fogo - Congro tem vindo a ter um incremento em 2012, alguém confirma ou desmente? Obrigado



Nas últimas semanas houve 3 sismos >=1.5 na zona do Fogo-Congro, se compararmos com os últimos meses, houve um incremento de actividade..mas agora sismos <1.5 só daqui a alguns meses teremos acesso a esses dados.

Mas se houver alguem aqui do forum, que viva entre Ribeira Grande-Maia, Agua de Alto-Ponta Garça..quiser disponibilizar um canto da sua casa/quintal para colocar um sismometro, que contacte me 


Na Estação de Serviço da RTP-A de hoje falaram sobre o impacto da condenação de cientistas do sismo da Itália na informação de sismologia, esteve presente o Vitor Hugo Forjaz (Vulcanólogo a falar de sismologia?)..apenas apanhei a parte final do programa, falaram sobre alguma coisa interessante sobre a sismologia dos Açores?

Só apanhei a parte que ele andou a falar sobre a falha da Ribeira Grande que é irreversível (suponho que seja sobre a situação das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande) e os "segredos" (faltam de disponibilização a cientistas de dados científicos).


----------



## AzoreanShark (27 Out 2012 às 11:54)

Vou ver se encontro este programa por curiosidade.


----------



## fablept (8 Jun 2013 às 21:26)

De acordo com o site Centro de Vulcanologia e AR dos Açores:



> CIVISA regista ligeiro aumento da microssismicidade na costa norte de S. Miguel, concelho da Ribeira Grande



Não especificam o epicentro, nem magnitude dos eventos..mas pelo que tive a ver numa estação sísmica localizada numa vertente da Lagoa do Fogo, sem ter a garantia que os registos que tive a ver são realmente sismos, o epicentro deverá ser a +- 18km da estação sísmica.







O último sismo sentido a norte da Ribeira Grande foi em 13/05/2012, com magnitude de 2.9.

A actividade sísmica na zona nos últimos 15 anos:


----------



## AzoreanShark (9 Jun 2013 às 00:39)

Aposto em mais uma das muitas crises do Fogo - Congro, que felizmente não costumam trazer nada de mais. Ainda não fez sentidos, veremos se a tendência não é para aumentar a magnitude..

Ainda tens o link para acompanhar-se os dados do sismógrafo que tens montado?


----------



## fablept (9 Jun 2013 às 05:27)

Desde as 20h de ontem, que a única coisa relevante registada na estação sísmica foi o sismo de Ml2.1 na Fossa Hirondelle, se ainda houver sismos na zona a Norte da R.Grande serão de magnitude <Ml 1.0 (e o comunicado fala em microsismicidade), pois o sismo alem de ser a 70km da estação sísmica, provocou uma amplitude muito maior do que todo o resto que a estação registou (à excepção do registo de passagem de tractores, mas estamos nos Açores, há sempre vacas e tractores em cada esquina ).

Em Janeiro tambem tremelicou um pouco mais nas Furnas, mas foram eventos tão pequenos que ninguem sentiu (o de maior magnitude foi de Ml 1.6), a actividade voltou ao normal sem que ninguem ter dado por nada..e deverá ocorrer o mesmo com este aumento de sismicidade a Norte da R.Grande..dentro de uns dias volta tudo ao normal. 

A zona do Fogo-Congro tem andado calma nos últimos meses, à 8~10 anos quando houve as várias grandes crises sísmicas ocorreram em duas localizações diferentes, na zona da Lagoa do Fogo e na zona Congro, que apesar de serem zonas próximas, quando ocorria uma crise sísmica numa zona a outra encontrava-se "calma", mas nenhuma desses crises sísmicas provocaram tremor harmónico, enquanto que (por exemplo) nas Sete Cidades no final da década de 90, a zona esteve um pouco mais instável (sem comparação com a crise sísmica do Fogo-Congro), e numa noite de 1996, houve um swarm sísmico que durou algumas horas e registou-se um pequeno tremor harmónico de alguns minutos, mas teve uma amplitude tão pequena que ninguem sentiu..mas a zona tambem estabilizou e nos últimos anos tem havido pouca sismicidade nas Sete Cidades.


Podes encontrar o link do meu sismometro na minha assinatura:
Geofono 1Hz em Ponta Delgada 
Mas o sensor está offline até daqui a uma semana e meia, isto porque estou com obras na zona onde o sensor está instalado e entre falhas de electricidade e vibrações do martelo pneumático, resolvi desligar o sensor.


----------



## AzoreanShark (9 Jun 2013 às 10:57)

Há uma informação que corre, que os sismos estão a ter a localização no mar para os lados da freguesia da ribeirinha. Esta zona não tem muita história de enxames sísmicos.

Esta crise das Sete Cidades deve ter sido bem mais preocupante na altura, até porque apesar de não parecer, nos últimos 5 mil anos foi onde se registou o maior número de erupções. 

Bem, encontrei isto: (http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fCMLA.II.10.BHZ.2013.160.png), acho que arranjei foi aqui no fórum.


----------



## fablept (11 Jun 2013 às 17:11)

jpmcouto disse:


> Há uma informação que corre, que os sismos estão a ter a localização no mar para os lados da freguesia da ribeirinha. Esta zona não tem muita história de enxames sísmicos.
> 
> Esta crise das Sete Cidades deve ter sido bem mais preocupante na altura, até porque apesar de não parecer, nos últimos 5 mil anos foi onde se registou o maior número de erupções.
> 
> Bem, encontrei isto: (http://www.iris.edu/servlet/quackquery/plotcache/webicorder_fCMLA.II.10.BHZ.2013.160.png), acho que arranjei foi aqui no fórum.



O Centro de Vulcanologia dos Açores retirou a mensagem sobre o aumento de microsismicidade, por isso deverá ter voltado tudo ao normal. 

Desde os Capelinhos, só tivemos uma erupção que provocou algum impacto na população, a de S.Jorge em 1964, mas teve mais impacto pela actividade sísmica..desde então temos tivemos a Serreta em 2000-2001, e mais algumas erupções submarinas fissurais que não chateiam ninguem, e esperemos que continue assim por muitas décadas!


Deixo aqui algumas informações sobre a crise sísmica de 1964 em S.Jorge

Timeline da crise sísmica 

Registo diário do número e intensidade dos sismos Com descrição do impacto dos sismos e tremores vulcânicos. 



O link que deste é o correcto para a estação sísmica da Chã da Macela, mas >90% do que está naquele registo é apenas ruído de tractores, jipes, camiões.. na imagem apenas consegues ver um pequeno rasto do sismo da Fossa de Hirondelle à 13:41, para conseguires ver microsismicidade tens que usar um software e aplicar diversos filtros.


----------



## AzoreanShark (30 Set 2013 às 15:31)

Há uns dias fez um sentido na Ribeirinha e agora estes todos seguidos:

2013-09-30 13:22:58	37.835	-25.522	1.0 ML	NNW Ribeira Grande (S. Miguel)	II/III 	S.Miguel: Concelho Ribeira Grande
2013-09-30 13:18:36	37.832	-25.524	0.7 ML	NNW Ribeira Grande (S. Miguel)	II/III 	S. Miguel: Concelho Ribeira Grande
2013-09-30 13:12:27	37.86	-25.542	1.1 ML	NNW Ribeira Grande (S. Miguel)	III 	S.Miguel: Concelho Ribeira Grande
2013-09-30 13:06:08	37.87	-25.551	1.4 ML	NW Ribeira Grande (S. Miguel)	III 	S.Miguel: Concelho Ribeira Grande

Nunca tinha visto muita actividade nesta zona, mas existem registros de vulcanismo ativo junto a esta costa. Esperemos que seja simplesmente origem tectónica.

As profundidades acho que rondam 1km, confirma-se?


----------



## fablept (30 Set 2013 às 17:14)

Boas.

De ontem para hoje tem havido alguma actividade sísmica, ontem foram uma série de sismos superiores a magnitude 3 em Espanha, no Oceano Atlântico, já houve um de Mb5.5 a 1300km a Norte dos Açores, e para os nossos lados tivemos um sismo de Ml3.9 a 540km de S.Miguel, outro de Ml3.3 a 90km de S.Miguel.

Houve 5 sismos entre a 13:00 e as 13:30h..4 foram sentidos na R.Grande e 1 foi na Fossa da Povoação. 
A profundidade de 1km deves ter visto no site do EMSC, se o IPMA não coloca a profundidade do sismo na tabela do seu site é porque não conseguem obter uma profundidade correcta entre as diversas estações sísmicas. Mas para sismos de tão baixa magnitude serem sentidos, só podem ocorrer a uma baixa profundidade.

Como disse no outro tópico, tem havido alguma actividade sísmica em S.Miguel nos últimos 30 dias..mas não tem sido centrada num único local, vai desde RGrande/Lagoa do Fogo à Povoação. Sobre a sua origem, não vale a pena especular..vivemos em zonas vulcânicas, é normal haver de vez em quando alguma actividade sísmica nessas zonas.



> ​O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que às 13:06 (hora local = hora UTC), do dia 30 de Setembro, foi registado um evento com magnitude 1,4 (Richter) e epicentro a cerca de 6 km a NW de Ribeira Grande, ilha S. Miguel. Depois deste sismo foram registados mais três eventos de baixa magnitude, cujos epicentros definem uma faixa NW-SE que se estende desde a Ribeira Grande até cerca de 6 km da costa. De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento todos os sismos foram sentidos na Ribeira Grande, com intensidades variáveis de II e III (Escala de Mercalli Modificada).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fablept (1 Nov 2013 às 00:14)

> *Assaltada a estação sísmica da Madalena, na ilha do Pico*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E agora o que vão fazer com o sismometro/digitalizador? Não tem ponta que se pegue.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Nov 2013 às 18:21)

puro vandalismo sem objectivo, deviam pensar que teria pc´s ou assim


----------



## fablept (18 Jan 2014 às 22:28)

Boas.

O site IRIS Earthquake Browser permite pesquisar todos os sismos catalogados pelo IPMA até 2010 (incluíndo <M2.0), mas enquanto não actualizam a base de dados, criei estes ficheiros (Google Earth) contendo toda a sismicidade catalogada pelo IPMA por ano .

À medida que o IPMA for lançando os boletins sísmicos, vou actualizando aqui.

2013 (falta o mês de Dezembro)

2012

2011

2010


Fonte dos dados:
_International Seismological Centre, On-line Bulletin, http://www.isc.ac.uk, Internatl. Seis. Cent., Thatcham, United Kingdom, 2011. _


----------



## fablept (24 Jul 2014 às 00:57)

Lista de Erupções históricas confirmadas nos Açores desde o seu povoamento.

01 1439/43 *S. Miguel* Pico do Gaspar – Furnas
02 1562/63 *Pico* Pico do Cavaleiro (actualmente Cabeços do Fogo)
03 1563/64 *S. Miguel* Lagoa do Fogo e Pico do Sapateiro (Pico Queimado)
04 1580 *S. Jorge* Ribeira do Almeida, Queimada e Ribeira do Nabo
05 1630 *S. Miguel* Lagoa Seca – Furnas
06 1638* no mar* Ao largo da Ponta da Candelária (S. Miguel)
07 1652 *S. Miguel* Picos de João Ramos e do Paio (Pico do Fogo)
08 1672/73* Faial *Cabeço do Rilha Boi (Cabeço do Fogo) e Pincarito
09 1682 *no mar* Ao largo de Mosteiros (S. Miguel)
10 1718 *Pico* Lomba de Fogo, Cabeço de Cima e Cabeço de Baixo
11 1720 *Pico* Cabeço do Soldão (actualmente Cabeços do Fogo)
12 1720 *no mar* Formou uma ilha no Banco D. João de Castro
13 1761 *Terceira* Pico das Caldeirinhas e Mistério Negro
14 1800 *no mar* Ao largo da Ponta do Topo (S. Jorge)
15 1808 *S. Jorge* Pico do Pedro, Entre Ribeiras e Areias de Santo Amaro
16 1811 *no mar* Ao largo da Ponta da Ferraria (S. Miguel), Ilha Sabrina
17 1867 *no mar* Ao largo da Ponta da Serreta (Terceira)
18 1902 *no mar* Ao largo da Ponta do Topo (S. Jorge)
19 1904* no mar* A sul da Ponta da Ferraria (S. Miguel)
20 1907 *no mar *Junto à costa sul de S. Miguel
21 1911 *no mar* Banco do Mónaco
22 1957/58 *Faial* Capelinhos e explosões freáticas na Caldeira
23 1963 *no mar* Ao largo do Cachorro (Pico)
24 1964 *no mar *Ao largo a Oeste das Velas (S. Jorge)
25 1981 *no mar* Banco do Mónaco
26 1998/01 *no mar* AWNW da Ponta da Serreta (Terceira)

Fonte: Madeira, J. (2007), A erupção dos Capelinhos e o vulcanismo nos Açores. Boletim do Núcleo Cultural da Horta, 16: 29-44.


Erupções em terra: 12.
Erupções no mar: 14.

Ilha que ocorreu mais erupções em terra: S.Miguel (4).
Ilha que ocorreu mais erupções no mar junto a uma ilha: S.Miguel (5).
Vulcão onde ocorreu mais do que uma erupção desde o povoamento dos Açores: Furnas (1439 e 1650).


Número de erupções a cada 100 anos:
1400 <> 1500 - 1x (Povoamento dos Açores, nem todas as ilhas estavam povoadas).
1500 <> 1600 - 3x
1600 <> 1700 - 5x
1700 <> 1800 - 4x
1800 <> 1900 - 4x
1900 <> 2000 - 9x 


Uma erupção causa sempre impacto, mas há erupções que pela sua localização e caracterização explosiva tem mais impacto do que outras. 
Apesar de não se ter confirmado visualmente, houve uma possível erupção no Banco D. João de Castro em 1997.
No último século algumas erupções provavelmente não seriam detectadas se ocorressem em tempos mais antigos.

Pode-se visualizar a localização destas erupções no site do CVARG


Podemos esperar nos próximos 86 anos talvez 3/4 erupções, mas claro que pode ser um século muito calmo e podem ocorrer erupções apenas no mar. Mas há uma grande probabilidade de ocorrer uma erupção numa ilha.


----------



## fablept (26 Jul 2014 às 22:27)

Faltou dizer que a erupção mais "forte" nos Açores desde o povoamento foi a erupção das Furnas com um índice explosivo de VEI4 em 1630 que vitimou cerca de 200 pessoas, o Global Volcanism Program diz que a erupção foi de VEI5, mas pelo que já li em vários estudos o volume ejectado foi cerca de 0.7km cúbicos, o que encaixa numa erupção VEI4 (exemplo, Mount St. Helens 1980).

Segundo este estudo, as probabilidades de uma erupção deste vulcão nos próximos anos a partir de 1999 é de:
-3% em 5 anos.
-5% em 10 anos
-13% em 25 anos.
-27% em 50 anos.
-40% em 75 anos.
-60% em 100 anos.


----------



## fablept (4 Out 2014 às 02:11)

Está a ocorrer na Biblioteca Pública de Ponta Delgada uma exposição "Tremores e Erupções: testemunhos". Quando tiver oportunidade irei fazer uma visita 



> A Biblioteca Pública e Arquivo Regional de Ponta Delgada, pretendendo dar continuidade à realização de mostras documentais, com o intuito de dar a conhecer os seus arquivos e coleções e respetivos conteúdos, abre ao público, no próximo dia 1 de outubro, uma mostra intitulada “Tremores e Erupções: Testemunhos”. A mostra pretende dar a conhecer algumas das situações sísmicas e vulcânicas mais marcantes na ilha de São Miguel através de registos e relatos presentes em fontes documentais e publicações bibliográficas pertencentes a arquivos e coleções depositados na Instituição, abarcando eventos do século XVI e XVII. Uma oportunidade para conhecer como se viveram e sentiram tremores e erupções que fazem parte da nossa história e da nossa geologia.
> 
> Estará patente ao público até dia 15 de novembro, na Biblioteca Pública e Arquivo Regional de Ponta Delgada, de segunda a sexta feira (9h às 17h) e aos sábados (14h às 19h).


----------



## fablept (5 Dez 2014 às 23:27)

Volcanic Unrest of Fogo Volcano in 2011-2012, S.Miguel Island, Azores,
Observed by Continuous and Campaign GPS Analysis

Leitura (mt leve) sobre as possíveis origens o período de maior "nervosismo" do vulcão do Fogo (Água do Pau) em São Miguel em 2011-2012.
1989 e 2003-2006, foram dois períodos onde houve muito maior actividade sísmica.

Actividade sísmica registada pelo IPMA em 2011-2012 na zona central da ilha de São Miguel.








> ...
> We propose the following hypothesis for the 2011-2012 volcanic unrest of Fogo - (1) a minor magmatic
> intrusion beneath Fogo which acts as a heat source encourages lateral diffusion of fluids, (2) the fluids are
> transported through the existing cracks/fissures which are sustained by regional extension due to plate divergence,
> ...


----------



## fablept (13 Mar 2015 às 14:36)

Chronic exposure to volcanic air pollution and DNA damage in Furnas Volcano (São Miguel Island, Azores, Portugal) inhabitants


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2015 às 02:23)

atividade sísmica no vulcão central do Faial neste momento.


----------



## fablept (26 Mar 2015 às 05:22)

O CVARG apenas informa que a actividade sismica no Faial encontra-se ligeiramente acima do normal..

Já o Prociv Açores...





> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), a partir das 21:58 horas (hora local = UTC-1) do dia 25 de Março registou-se o incremento da actividade sísmica, com região epicentral no Vulcão Central da ilha do Faial.
> 
> Não há informação de qualquer evento ter sido sentido pela população.
> 
> O CIVISA e o SRPCBA continuam a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.



Mas curioso ser uma série de sismos com magnitude ml1.1, tlvz um erro, mas não é mm comum.


----------



## Wessel1985 (26 Mar 2015 às 06:31)

Vamos a ver se é algo isolado ou algo a acompanhar com mais atenção ... A verdade é que nos últimos tempos isto tem estado animado no que a sismos diz respeito já que também tivemos sismos aqui na Terceira com epicentros em terra e no mar embora tenham sido todos sismos com fraca intensidade e pouco sentidos pelas populações ...


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Mar 2015 às 11:16)

É mesmo de origem vulcânica, não como nas Furnas em S. Miguel que era também de origem tectónica?


----------



## AzoresPower (26 Mar 2015 às 11:26)

Sempre de magnitude 1.1


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2015 às 14:04)

AzoresPower disse:


> É mesmo de origem vulcânica, não como nas Furnas em S. Miguel que era também de origem tectónica?


Penso que poderá ser de origem tectónica, esta actividade apesar de estar localizada muito perto da Caldeira, também se encontra no limite superior da falha da Ribeirinha e de Pedro Miguel, que em conjunto dão lugar ao Graben de Pedro Miguel...


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 02:34)

Não sei o que é que já foi publicado mas, de qualquer forma, aqui vai uma pequena compilação histórica:

https://ia801700.us.archive.org/25/items/jstor-1799247/1799247.pdf

--/--

https://archive.org/details/capelinhos57neves

https://archive.org/details/MarleneAngejaCapelinhos

--/--

https://archive.org/details/terremoto1973

--/--

https://ia600700.us.archive.org/9/items/philtrans04664401/04664401.pdf


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 03:06)

https://ia601701.us.archive.org/20/items/jstor-110620/110620.pdf

A partir da página 269 do documento:

https://ia601702.us.archive.org/3/items/jstor-1797909/1797909.pdf


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2015 às 04:17)

Especialmente a partir da página 57 (o download é feito através de pasta .zip):

https://archive.org/details/azoresorwesterni00walk


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 03:40)

Não sei se isto já foi publicado mas ao que parece a erupção da Sabrina, no ano de 1811 teve efeitos significativos no tempo:



> Two hundred years ago, a sea captain was sailing in the Azores, a Portuguese archipelago in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean, when he observed “an immense body of smoke rising from the sea.” As he watched, the smoke, from a volcanic vent offshore of the island of St. Michael’s, began to rotate on the water “like a horizontal wheel,” the captain wrote in his 1811 account of the event. *The rotating smoke and ash grew into a dark column and ascended high into the sky, spawning waterspouts and flashes of lightning.* “To give you an adequate idea of the scene by description is far beyond my powers,” he wrote.



http://www.earthmagazine.org/article/storms-brewing-over-volcanoes



> When Tillard landed on the new island he found black cinders, ash and stones shooting up to form a spire. White smoke floated about  in ‘the most fanciful manner imaginable’. Lightning completed the scene on the four-day old island, which Tillard judged to be about a mile wide. In three hours he saw the island grow some 60 feet in height.



http://geographical.co.uk/nature/oceans/item/696-vanished-island


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2015 às 03:45)

Relatos históricos:

http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.395.1944&rep=rep1&type=pdf - 2ª página à esquerda

Livro no Google aqui


----------



## fablept (15 Abr 2015 às 13:21)

Orion disse:


> Não sei se isto já foi publicado mas ao que parece a erupção da Sabrina, no ano de 1811 teve efeitos significativos no tempo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muitas erupções explosivas causam relâmpagos, já tornados/trombas de água nem tanto.

Numa das pinturas da erupção de 1811 Sabrina (ao largo de São Miguel), está ilustrado uma tromba de água..


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 20:16)

Aqui deixo um artigo (em Francês) que aborda a probabilidade estatística de uma erupção nos Açores:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t3rnh580jpx99gc/Caniaux_2005_Bsgf.pdf?dl=0

As tabelas mais relevantes:











Infelizmente, e como o caso do Chile demonstra, ter uma rede de monotorização por vezes é inútil. Quando a natureza assim o quer, o vulcão explode sem avisar.


----------



## lserpa (26 Abr 2015 às 01:08)

Orion disse:


> Aqui deixo um artigo (em Francês) que aborda a probabilidade estatística de uma erupção nos Açores:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t3rnh580jpx99gc/Caniaux_2005_Bsgf.pdf?dl=0
> 
> ...


Ou seja, o Pico daqui a 40 Anos será o vulcão com maior probabilidade de sofrer uma erupção!! Ou estou completamente errado?


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2015 às 01:34)

lserpa disse:


> Ou seja, o Pico daqui a 40 Anos será o vulcão com maior probabilidade de sofrer uma erupção!! Ou estou completamente errado?



Estás. O Pico mesmo AGORA é o vulcão com maior probabilidade de erupção  A única diferença daqui a 40 anos é que podes prever a erupção (se ainda não tiver acontecido) atirando uma moeda ao ar.


----------



## fablept (29 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

Orion disse:


> Infelizmente, e como o caso do Chile demonstra, ter uma rede de monotorização por vezes é inútil. Quando a natureza assim o quer, o vulcão explode sem avisar.


O vulcão Calbuco (Chile) não entrou em erupção sem aviso (tal como o do Japão o ano passado).

Horas antes da erupção do Calbuco, a autoridade em sismologia/vulcanologia do Chile emitiu um aviso:
http://www.sernageomin.cl/reportesVolcanes/20150426095630137REAV_ Los Lagos_22-04-2015_1730.pdf

Só que infelizmente manteram o nível de alerta a verde, e horas depois o vulcão entrou erupção..mas devem ter aprendido, e para a próxima já sabem que este vulcão poderá ter um comportamente semelhante antes de uma erupção..este é um dos grande problemas destes vulcões com erupções "centenárias" é que na última vez que entraram em erupção, não se sabe o comportamento sísmico.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 01:21)

Penso que não há notícias do Vulcão do Pico ter entrado em erupção desde o povoamento dos Açores.
Já em outras ilhas o caso muda de figura, havendo mesmo algumas que viram explodir mais de 4 erupções (em terra e no mar) desde que as mesmas são habitadas, como é o caso de São Miguel e Terceira


----------



## lserpa (30 Abr 2015 às 01:31)

Azor disse:


> Penso que não há notícias do Vulcão do Pico ter entrado em erupção desde o povoamento dos Açores.
> Já em outras ilhas o caso muda de figura, havendo mesmo algumas que viram explodir mais de 4 erupções (em terra e no mar) desde que as mesmas são habitadas, como é o caso de São Miguel e Terceira


As erupções do Pico são havaianas e tem como origem o centro da ilha, são acima de tudo fissurais. Como é o caso, o mistério da Prainha, o mistério de São João, santa luzia etc... Foram erupções muito efusivas e destruidoras por onde passava. Um exemplo "recente" disso é a zona do Cabrito.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 01:51)

lserpa disse:


> As erupções do Pico são havaianas e tem como origem o centro da ilha, são acima de tudo fissurais. Como é o caso, o mistério da Prainha, o mistério de São João, santa luzia etc... Foram erupções muito efusivas e destruidoras por onde passava. Um exemplo "recente" disso é a zona do Cabrito.


As erupções havaianas por norma costumam ser mais calmas, sem descarga de gases tóxicos.
Já as plinianas (como foi o caso do Fogo, Furnas, Piquinhos, Sete Cidades, Sabrina, e mais recentemente Capelinhos), são extremamente destruidoras e bem mais violentas.

Em 1630 morreram à volta de 200 pessoas na ilha de S. Miguel, mas a Terceira e Santa Maria foram também bastante afectadas.

Basta referir que a última grande erupção das Furnas (1630) foi tão forte que segundo relatos de cronistas, foi avistada à noite das Flores.


----------



## Azor (30 Abr 2015 às 19:30)

@fablept  não sei se consegues confirmar pelas datas, mas como estou profissionalmente ligado à área da história, sabe-se que desde que o arquipélago foi povoado, foram registados inúmeras ocorrências sísmicas e vulcânicas nos Açores, com particular incidência em São Miguel, Terceira Faial e São Jorge.

Por exemplo, Gaspar Frutuoso relata que no ínício, S. Miguel tinha dois picos muito altos, um em cada ponta das extremidades da ilha, os quais foram marcados pelo piloto do primeiro navio que aportou à ilha, e voltando ele tempos depois, com dificuldade a reconheceu, porque um dos picos havia desaparecido, em consequência de uma erupção vulcânica no lugar onde hoje  há as Sete Cidades, isto entre os anos de 1432 e 1444.

Anos mais tarde em 1522, um violento abalo de terra em São Miguel deslocou alguns montes que soterraram a recente povoação de Vila Franca do Campo.

Daí por diante, excepto em Santa Maria, Graciosa, Flores e Corvo, muitas erupções e tremores de terra se têm dado.

Em 1547, um forte abalo sísmico sacudiu a Terceira.
Em 1562 deu-se uma erupção no Pico e sentiram-se tremores de terra em S. Jorge.

Em 1563 em S. Miguel deu-se a grande erupção na Lagoa do Fogo, no Pico do Sapateiro e em Rabo de Peixe, e em 1564 novamente uma segunda erupção na dita lagoa. Anos mais tarde em 1580 uma outra erupção em S. Jorge, e em 1591 novamente tremores de terra em S. Miguel.

No século XVII dá-se o terramoto na Terceira que destruíu a Praia da Vitória, mais precisamente em 1614.

A grande erupção no Vale das Furnas em 1630 e a do Pico do Fogo, também em S. Miguel em 1652. Poucos anos mais tarde, em 1656 novamente em S. Miguel, ocorrem fortes tremores de terra, e em 1672 dá se uma erupção no Faial.

Entrando pelo séc. XVIII temos também fortes abalos de terra novamente em S. Miguel, mais concretamente pelos anos de 1713 e 1755.
Pela Terceira temos também registo de uma erupção vulcânica em 1760 e 1761, bem como tremores de terra no Faial em 1759 e em S. Jorge em 1757.
No Pico temos registo de erupções pelos anos de 1718 e 1720.

Na Terceira, deram-se ainda  tremores de terra em 1800 e 1841, o último dos quais novamente destruíu a Vila da Praia da Vitória.
Em São Miguel tremores de terra em 1848, 1852, e 1880. No Faial o mesmo cenário em 1862.

Em S. Jorge deu-se uma erupção em 1808.

Mais recentemente falando, há a mencionar os grandes tremores de terra do Faial em 1926, e em São Miguel em 1932 que destruíram diversas povoações nas duas ilhas, arrasando o de 1926 a cidade da Horta.

Erupções submarinas, algumas das quais originaram tremores de terra nas ilhas, há as de 1638 em frente da Ponta da Ferraria em São Miguel, as de 1683 e 1720 entre São Miguel e Terceira, a de 1757 a leste de São Jorge, a de 1811 em frente dos Ginetes em São Miguel, que deu origem à ilha Sabrina, a pouco e pouco desfeita pelo mar, a de 1867 defronte da Serreta na Terceira, e a de 1902 ao pé de São Miguel.

Fazendo um breve apanhado desta lista cronológica, por ilhas, rapidamente constata-se que a ilha de São Miguel, foi claramente a mais castigada e flagelada de todo o arquipélago, seguindo-se posteriormente a Terceira, Faial , S. Jorge, e por último Pico.


----------



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 00:29)

fablept disse:


> Orion disse:
> 
> 
> > Infelizmente, e como o caso do Chile demonstra, ter uma rede de monotorização por vezes é inútil. Quando a natureza assim o quer, o vulcão explode sem avisar.
> ...



Exacto, inútil nunca é, cada vulcão tem o seu temperamento e é com a monitorização e estudo continuo que se pode perceber e tentar prever melhor os riscos futuros.
No caso do Calbuco uma semana antes até houve um encontro entre várias autoridades públicas e acções de sensibilização da população, a que provavelmente poucas pessoas ligaram, alertou-se para riscos e necessidade  de actualização de planos mas provavelmente nem as pessoas que alertavam estavam à espera de que ocorresse algo logo daí a poucos dias.

Reparem na data do jornal:






O Chile até é um país relativamente bem apetrechado neste campo, ou não fosse dos países com mais vulcões do mundo, mas esta erupção deve ter sido mais um daqueles casos clássicos em que se percebeu que se passa alguma coisa mas ninguém faz ideia se isso é suficiente para desencadear evacuações e alarmar a população em vão.


----------



## fablept (16 Jun 2015 às 19:41)

Entrevista a Teresa Ferreira (CIVISA), no Telejornal RTP-Açores (21mnt e 15s) sobre a vigilância sismovulcânica nos Açores.

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Referem que dos 16 sistemas vulcânicos activos nos Açores, "alguns já apresentaram instabilidade", podiam ter referido alguns exemplos, só em São Miguel penso que Sete Cidades (1996), Fogo (anos 90 e 2003~2005), Furnas (2015?).


----------



## fablept (5 Nov 2015 às 01:27)

Recentemente foi lançado uma colectânea contendo artigos científicos relevantes sobre a vulcanologia na ilha de São Miguel, ainda não encontrei o livro por completo, mas no Google Books encontra-se quase na totalidade, e o que falta é só pesquisar na internet o artigo científico.





Volcanic Geology of São Miguel


----------



## fablept (23 Nov 2015 às 19:14)

> Amanhã, às 18:30, na Biblioteca Pública e Arquivo Regional de Ponta Delgada o OVGA irá fazer o lançamento da sua mais recente publicação - "Vulcanologia da Ilha de S. Miguel dos Açores - Volcanowatching. Na entrada da Biblioteca estarão expostas obras raras sobre os Açores (...)



Na imagem está ilustrada a erupção de 1563 do vulcão do Fogo (Agua do Pau) vista possívelmente da Praia do Pópulo (São Miguel), foi uma erupção VEI4/VEI5, originou colunas que atingiu alturas superiores a 10km. Foi a segunda maior erupção nos Açores desde o seu povoamento, sendo que a erupção das Furnas em 1630 foi de maior magnitude.


----------



## fablept (16 Jan 2016 às 17:41)

Sismicidade na ilha de São Miguel entre 1990 e 2015


-São mais de 15000 eventos visualizados em clusters, quanto maior o número de sismos, mais a vermelho ficará essa localização.
-Não havia muitas estações sísmicas entre 1990 e 2000, logo são menores os eventos registados durante este período.
-Infelizmente apenas o IPMA partilha os dados sísmicos >2008 (?).
-Podem diminuir o tempo de visualização ao clicar nas definições do video e colocar "0.25x".

Quando tiver oportunidade irei fazer uma página dedicada com estes dados, permitindo a pesquisa, criação de layers "heatmap", etc. É interessante para consultar crises sísmicas como a do centro de São Miguel em 2005 e verificar que houve a sismicidade na caldeira do Fogo e na zona do Congro, mas raramente as duas zonas tinham simultaneamente sismicidade.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 14:55)

fablept disse:


> Sismicidade na ilha de São Miguel entre 1990 e 2015
> 
> 
> -São mais de 15000 eventos visualizados em clusters, quanto maior o número de sismos, mais a vermelho ficará essa localização.
> ...


Consigo encontrar estes dados referentes ao faial e Pico?


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Podes aceder ao mapa através deste link:
https://tiagoagre.cartodb.com/viz/b79db354-bd35-11e5-a602-0ecfd53eb7d3/public_map


Não consigo colocar a opção de alterar o tipo de mapa, se achares que se consegue visualizar melhor utilizando o mapa do video ou satélite posso alterar.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Impressionante! O canal Faial/Pico e W do Faial com valores sempre muito elevados!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

lserpa disse:


> Impressionante! O canal Faial/Pico e W do Faial com valores sempre muito elevados!


Desculpa, mas valores elevados de quê? Obrigado.


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

https://tiagoagre.cartodb.com/viz/b79db354-bd35-11e5-a602-0ecfd53eb7d3/public_map segue o link, são número de sismos


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2016 às 19:39)

lserpa disse:


> https://tiagoagre.cartodb.com/viz/b79db354-bd35-11e5-a602-0ecfd53eb7d3/public_map segue o link, são número de sismos


Obrigado!


----------



## fablept (17 Jan 2016 às 19:59)

Mesmo depois do sismo de 1998 há sempre alguma actividade no canal Faial-Pico. Em 05-2008 nota-se alguma sismicidade perto da caldeira do Faial..

Se tivesse acesso aos dados do CVARG+IPMA iria-se conseguir ver muito melhor a microsismicidade dos vulcões açorianos depois de 2008, mas após essa data só há acesso a dados do IPMA, que tem uma rede menos abrangente que o CVARG..


----------



## lserpa (17 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

Mas mesmo assim já dá para ter uma ideia do quão activos são os Açores! tá excelente


----------



## fablept (23 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

fablept disse:


> Volcanic Unrest of Fogo Volcano in 2011-2012, S.Miguel Island, Azores,
> Observed by Continuous and Campaign GPS Analysis
> 
> Leitura (mt leve) sobre as possíveis origens o período de maior "nervosismo" do vulcão do Fogo (Água do Pau) em São Miguel em 2011-2012.
> ...



Mais umas informações sobre o que ocorreu de diferente na zona do Fogo-Congro (São Miguel) em 2011~2012

Crise Sísmica:
A actividade sísmica no período de 2011-2012, é dividida em 3 fases:

1ª Fase: Setembro 2011 ~ Fevereiro 2012. Sismos vulcânico-tectónicos (VT), tendo ocorrido o pico a 29 de Outubro, com 139 sismos ocorridos ( foram sentidos alguns sismos), profundidades entre 0km (centenas de metros) a 3km (IPMA).

2ª Fase e 3ª Fase -  Janeiro 2012 ~ Agosto 2013. Ocorrência de sismos de baixa frequência (LF, sismos do tipo B), sendo que o pico ocorreu a 2 de Agosto de 2012, com 43 eventos de baixa freqência.

Informação retirada de:
Chapter 18 Tectonic and volcanic deformation at São Miguel Island, Azores, observed by continuous GPS analysis 2008–13


Depois temos estas duas situações:

Setembro~Dezembro 2011
-Houve um grande aumento de CO2 na zona das caldeiras da Ribeira Gande (num dos flancos do vulcão do Fogo), após a empresa que explora a geotermia ter efectuado um novo furo nessa zona. Foram instaladas estações de monitorização de CO2 e uma das habitações foi abandonada.
http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noticias/view/220060


Dezembro 2011
-Foi detectado aumento da temperatura e alterações químicas numa nascente na Ribeira Grande, a central geotérmica foi suspensa pois chegaram à conclusão que essas alterações na nascente deveu-se à contaminação de fluídos geotermicos numa nascente da Ribeira Grande.
http://www.rtp.pt/acores/local/central-geotermica-contamina-nascente-na-ribeira-grande-video_24285


Até pode ser uma coincidência, mas acho que é normal, se um vulcão que alimenta a geotermia sofre alterações, a geotermia irá sofrer alterações, mas até hoje nunca vi alguem relacionar o episódio de 2011~2012 do vulcão do Fogo com as situações ocorridas na Central Geotérmica localizada num dos flancos do vulcão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2016 às 21:02)

*Magnitude    3.6
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-01-30 20:32:44.0 UTC
Location    36.93 N ; 22.42 W
Depth    5 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=485599


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Fev 2016 às 09:15)

*Magnitude    3.0
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2016-02-10 04:07:14.0 UTC
Location    39.45 N ; 29.77 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=487687

*
Magnitude    3.5
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2016-02-10 04:10:02.0 UTC
Location    39.52 N ; 29.73 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=487690

*
Magnitude    3.7
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL*
Date time    2016-02-10 04:21:13.0 UTC
Location    39.42 N ; 29.75 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=487691


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2016 às 11:00)

> *Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 10-02-2016 09:36*
> Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo Sentido no Continente 10-02-2016 09:36 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 10-02-2016 pelas 09:36 (hora local) foi registado nas estaçôes da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.4 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 10 km a Oeste de Castro Daire.De acordo com a informação disponível, este sismo foi sentido, devendo em breve ser emitido novo comunicado com informação instrumental e macrossísmica actualizada.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt). Qua, 10 Fev 2016 09:54:13


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2016 às 19:40)

Bastante raro um sismo de magnitude superior a 3 com epicentro aqui na zona, diria eu...
Só soube agora que ouve um sismo aqui pelas redondezas, porque a minha mãe telefonou à minha avó, (mora no concelho de Oliveira de Frades, 20km a sudoeste do epicentro), e esta perguntou-lhe se tínhamos sentido o sismo aqui em Viseu.
E de facto aqui não se sentiu, mas lá a minha avó ainda sentiu os copos e candeeiros a abanar.


----------



## keipha (11 Fev 2016 às 08:15)

Nickname disse:


> Bastante raro um sismo de magnitude superior a 3 com epicentro aqui na zona, diria eu...
> Só soube agora que ouve um sismo aqui pelas redondezas, porque a minha mãe telefonou à minha avó, (mora no concelho de Oliveira de Frades, 20km a sudoeste do epicentro), e esta perguntou-lhe se tínhamos sentido o sismo aqui em Viseu.
> E de facto aqui não se sentiu, mas lá a minha avó ainda sentiu os copos e candeeiros a abanar.


Em Cepões também foi sentido. Aqui em Tondela não dei por nada. De qualquer maneira foi de duração muito curta, poucos segundos.


----------



## lserpa (11 Fev 2016 às 09:49)

keipha disse:


> Em Cepões também foi sentido. Aqui em Tondela não dei por nada. De qualquer maneira foi de duração muito curta, poucos segundos.


Tópico errado!


----------



## dahon (11 Fev 2016 às 13:20)

lserpa disse:


> Tópico errado!


A culpa foi minha. Pois com o Tapatalk nem reparei que este tópico era dos Açores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2016 às 20:25)

Magnitude    3.4
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2016-02-15 14:10:17.0 UTC
Location    36.60 N ; 23.93 W
Depth    15 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=488544


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

* Magnitude    4.2
Region    AZORES-CAPE ST. VINCENT RIDGE *
Date time    2016-02-23 15:06:16.0 UTC
Location    37.73 N ; 13.30 W
Depth    254 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=490244

* agora 3.5 *


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 11:57)

*Terra tremeu nos Açores esta madrugada*
25.02.2016 às 9h18

 







ANTÓNIO ARAÚJO/LUSA

*Um sismo de 4,1 na escala de Richter fez abalar a ilha de S. Miguel durante esta madrugada. Apesar da intensidade do sismo, não houve quaisquer vítimas ou danos*



EXPRESSO




LUSA

No arquipélago dos Açores a terra tremeu. Um sismo com magnitude 4,1 na escala de Richter foi sentido esta madrugada na ilha de São Miguel. Mas para a maioria dos habitantes da região o acontecimento terá passado despercebido, sendo que não causou quaisquer vítimas ou danos na região.

Em comunicado, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) informa que o sismo foi sentido pelas 3h21 desta quinta-feira (4h21 em Lisboa), com o epicentro a localizar-se no mar, a cerca de 30 quilómetros a oeste da freguesia de Ginetes, concelho de Ponta Delgada.

O IPMA confirma ainda que o sismo não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima IV (escala de Mercalli modificada) na freguesia de Ginetes. Foi ainda sentido com intensidade III nas freguesias de Relva, S. Sebastião e Livramento, no concelho de Ponta Delgada, na ilha de São Miguel.

Uma réplica ocorreu no mar às seis da manhã, com uma magnitude de 2,0, valores que não afetaram a ilha. No passado mês de janeiro, foi sentido um sismo exatamente com a mesma intensidade (4,1) na mesma região.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-02-25-Terra-tremeu-nos-Acores-esta-madrugada


----------



## fablept (26 Fev 2016 às 00:22)

Não senti esse sismo, dormia profundamente a essa hora, mas consegui registar..
http://51.254.100.29/sac/2016_02_25.png

Infelizmente o registo ficou saturado, não consegui registar a amplitude completa de algumas ondas S. Acho que saturou electronicamente e não mecânicamente..

Engraçado foi hoje ao perguntar a um colega se tinha sentido o sismo, a resposta "epa, aquilo era um sismo às 3 da manhã?? Ainda estava a trabalhar, e pensei que tinha bebido demasiado café que até estava a tremer de um lado para o outro! Deitei-me a pensar que tinha que deixar de tomar café.." True story


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2016 às 16:15)

Magnitude    3.2
Region    AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time    2016-02-28 15:45:12.0 UTC
Location    37.40 N ; 25.33 W
Depth    1 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=491312


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

Magnitude    2.5
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2016-03-28 19:05:27.0 UTC
Location    36.93 N ; 24.95 W
Depth    7 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=497025


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Abr 2016 às 13:13)

*Magnitude    4.6
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-04-05 05:50:34.4 UTC
Location    40.21 N ; 29.60 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498653

*Magnitude    4.7
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-04-05 05:51:48.9 UTC
Location    40.37 N ; 29.42 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=498651


----------



## jorgepaulino (16 Abr 2016 às 11:25)

Bom dia, em São Miguel, tirando as Furnas claro, o que podemos visitar que esteja ligado ao vulcanismo? 
Obrigado.

(PS - a ilha toda, claro!  )


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 01:41)

Boas..

De uma maneira ou outra está tudo relacionado a vulcanismo, mas fazendo uma pequena selecção baseado nos três sistemas vulcânicos activos:

Sete Cidades/Picos:
-Ferraria. Alguns pequenos cones vulcânicos são perfeitamente visíveis e recentes. Dar um mergulho no mar com a água quente aquecida (Pelas Sete Cidades), atenção à maré vazia, pois pode ficar demasiado quente!
-Sete Cidades, Miradouro da Vista do Rei (o mais famoso), visitar a lagoa São Tiago, Lagoa do Canário, etc.
-Lagoa das Empadadas e mesmo ao lado tens o local de uma recente erupção. A descer/subir parar no miradouro e ver as centenas de estruturas vulcânicas entre Sete Cidades e Fogo, especialmente para o alinhamento das estruturas (Sistema Fissural dos Picos).
-Mosteiros.
-Porto das Capelas, poços de São Vicente.
-Gruta do carvão em Ponta Delgada.

Fogo/Congro:
-Caldeira da Lagoa do Fogo (Miradouro)
-Zona das Caldeiras da Ribeira Grande. Algumas fumarolas, zona de desgaseificação de CO2, Fazer caminhada até à barragem ou até Central Hidroelectrica.
-Lombadas.
-Dar uma espreitadela na Central Geotérmica.
-Tomar banho na Caldeira Velha (aquecida pelo Fogo)
-Ribeira Seca (centro),  pequeno poço onde consegue-se ver algumas estruturas humanas soterradas pela lava da erupção do vulcão do Fogo que atingiu a Ribeira Seca.
-Porto de Santa Iria, ver as diferentes camadas de produtos vulcânicos (depósitos piroclásticos, etc).
-Lagoa do Congro, MAAR.
-Visitar ou ver o ilhéu da Vila Franca (apenas época alta há ligações marítimas, mas podes sempre alugar um caiaque).

Furnas:
-Tomar banho na Dona Beija.
-Parque Terra Nostra, aproveitar e dar um banho.
-Ver as fumarolas ao pé da lagoa. Ver fumarolas na vila das Furnas, beber água azeda. Comer milho cozido numa fumarola. Encher os pulmões de enxofre lol
-Comer o cozido das Furnas.
-Parque Terra Nostra.
-Direção Furnas-Vila Franca, pouco depois da lagoa das Furnas, tens aí a estrutura vulcânica da última grande erupção em São Miguel, VEI5. Não é muito visível, pois está coberta de vegetação.
-Ribeira Quente (ribeira não tem água quente, mas o mar por vezes tá quente).
-Povoação, ver a cicatriz descomunal do extinto vulcão da Povoação.

A ideia é sempre apanhar bons miradouros, e procurar por domos vulcânicos, cones secundários, etc. Muita coisa deixei atrás, pois há muita coisa que se possa ver, É andar pela estrada e ir vendo, apesar das Furnas ter mais vulcanismo secundário visível, prefiro dar umas voltas pela zona do Fogo..

Tens mais algumas informações aqui:
http://www.azoresgeopark.com/geoparque_acores/geossitios.php


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Abr 2016 às 10:09)

Muito obrigado, vou colocar nos favoritos do GPS !


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Há alguns registos fotográficos que mostram a fumarola da montanha do Pico a libertar gases hoje.


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 19:34)

AzoresPower disse:


> Há alguns registos fotográficos que mostram a fumarola da montanha do Pico a libertar gases hoje.


Quando tiveres oportunidade indica o link das imagens..

Em 2009 saiu algumas noticias que o Piquinho estaria a libertar gases, mas o CVARG esclareceu que é normal pois trata-se de uma fumarola numa zona de desgaseificação..
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/noti...-de-vapor-observada-na-Montanha-do-Pico-.aspx


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

In: https://www.facebook.com/EuSouDaIlhaTerceira/


----------



## AzoresPower (17 Abr 2016 às 21:10)

Vi mais uma mas não a estou a conseguir encontrar 

@fablept


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

Obrigado pela foto, está mesmo excelente! 

Dei uma espreitadela na estação sísmica de São Jorge, encontrei 2 sismos a cerca 26~33km da estação sísmica às 02:34, a montanha do Pico fica a cerca de 31km da estação..mas sem acesso a mais estações, o epicentro pode ser em qualquer lugar num raio de 30km de Rosais em São Jorge.


----------



## fablept (22 Abr 2016 às 15:35)

Interpretação da Montanha do Pico por OVGA






Imagem de José Macedo. Geointerpretações de Victor H. Forjaz. Fonte OVGA

http://ovga.centrosciencia.azores.gov.pt/noticia/montanha-do-pico-17042016-de-manhã


----------



## lserpa (22 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

fablept disse:


> Interpretação da Montanha do Pico por OVGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutal interpretação 
Conheço bem o fotógrafo, é pai de um grande amigo meu!


----------



## lserpa (6 Ago 2016 às 21:15)

@fablept tens tido conhecimento de atividade sísmica de baixa frequência em São Miguel? Na RTP A deu qualquer coisa disso. E falaram mesmo que havia grande probabilidade de ser de origem magmatica 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Ago 2016 às 16:51)

@fablept já emitiram uma nota informativa.






My Weather station data.
https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:IAORESHO2&MR=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Ago 2016 às 22:00)

Magnitude 4.5
Region AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL
Date time 2016-08-07 18:04:38.7 UTC
Location 39.83 N ; 29.55 W
Depth 2 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=522518

*DOWNGRADED: 4.1 at 20 km 

*AND NOW UPGRADED: 4.7 at 10 km**


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2016 às 17:14)

Magnitude    3.2
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION
Date time    2016-08-16 14:50:23.0 UTC
Location    37.48 N ; 24.13 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=524178


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2016 às 10:30)

O Blog VolcanoHotspot está a fazer uma série de resumos sobre os vulcões açorianos, recomendo a leitura!

São Miguel

Tectónica dos Açores

Terceira

Faial


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 12:58)

*Magnitude    mb 5.0
Region    AZORES ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-08-28 09:55:03.5 UTC
Location    38.43 N ; 34.95 W
Depth    33 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=526926


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2016 às 16:30)




----------



## AzoresPower (2 Set 2016 às 19:06)

Segundo o IPMA esse sismo não foi no Cabo da Praia mas sim no Graben das Lajes...






O IPMA mostra também que sim, houve um a E do Cabo da Praia, mas foi às 05h.

-

Vou-me guiar pelos registos do CIVISA.

Ocorreu mais um, na mesma zona, há 10 minutos. Também sentido.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Set 2016 às 21:43)

Aqui por Angra não senti nenhum destes sismos mas são sismos perto de terra e que para os lados da Praia devem ter sido bem sentidos ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2016 às 20:45)

*Açores: Sismo com magnitude 3,2 na escala de Richter sentido em São Miguel*
com Lusa


 Um sismo com magnitude 3,2 na escala de Richter foi hoje sentido no concelho de Ponta Delgada, na ilha de São Miguel, Açores, informa uma nota do gabinete de imprensa do Governo Regional.





Segundo o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros, que cita o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores, o sismo foi registado às 16:57 (mais uma hora em Lisboa) e teve “epicentro a cerca de 32 quilómetros a oeste/noroeste da Várzea”, naquela ilha do grupo oriental do arquipélago.

“De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III na escala de Mercalli Modificada no Pilar da Bretanha, concelho de Ponta Delgada”, refere a mesma nota, adiantando que a Proteção Civil e o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores acompanham o evoluir da situação.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...-2-na-escala-de-richter-sentido-em-sao-miguel


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2016 às 17:41)

*É um "fenómeno raro". Ilha de Santa Maria está a erguer-se do mar*
*A ilha de Santa Maria, a mais antiga dos Açores, é a única no arquipélago que está a subir relativamente ao fundo do mar, um "fenómeno raro em ilhas oceânicas", concluiu uma investigação liderada pela Universidade dos Açores.*





© iStock

"O que os nossos dados indicam é que Santa Maria subiu nos últimos 3,5 milhões de anos uma média de 60 metros por cada milhão de anos, o que dá seis metros em 100 mil anos, 60 centímetros em dez mil anos e seis centímetros por cada mil anos", afirmou, em declarações à agência Lusa, o investigador da academia açoriana Sérgio Ávila.


O biólogo marinho e especialista em moluscos marinhos, docente no departamento de Biologia da Universidade dos Açores, lidera há vários anos uma equipa de investigação multidisciplinar que se dedica ao estudo da evolução geológica da ilha de Santa Maria, com 6,1 milhões de anos.

Segundo Sérgio Ávila, a ilha de "Santa Maria é uma caixinha de surpresas", que tem permitido aos investigadores obter "muitos dados e novidades científicas", que são depois dadas a conhecer ao mundo através de artigos científicos publicados em revistas internacionais de geologia ou paleontologia.

Para o investigador, a "única explicação razoável" para este "fenómeno raro em ilhas oceânicas" tem a ver com o facto de a "lava que vem das profundidades da crosta oceânica a uma determinada altura não conseguir chegar à superfície, e essas acumulações de magma criam uma espécie de calço debaixo da ilha, fazendo-a levantar".

"Santa Maria é um caso muito curioso, que é raro em ilhas oceânicas. Está documentado em outras ilhas, como por exemplo em Cabo Verde, mas no caso dos Açores Santa Maria é a única ilha que tem essa história geológica particular", adiantou o investigador, revelando que a sua equipa tem publicado uma média de dez artigos científicos por ano.

Esta semana foi publicado na revista norte americana "Eos", dedicada às ciências da terra, um artigo Santa Maria, dando conta de que a ilha inverteu o movimento de descida e começou a soerguer-se dos fundos oceânicos que a rodeiam.

Sérgio Ávila destacou que Santa Maria é um "caso muito particular", porque "já foi ilha duas vezes", sendo que a primeira desapareceu devido à ação de erosão marinha, dando origem a um monte submarino de grandes dimensões.

"Durante cerca de um milhão de anos a ilha foi totalmente arrasada e desapareceu. Só reapareceu a segunda ilha por reativação da atividade vulcânica", explicou Sérgio Ávila, acrescentando que a primeira ilha de Santa Maria "afundou-se a uma taxa média de cerca de 100 metros por cada milhão de anos".

A história geológica e a história dos fósseis da ilha de Santa Maria pode ser vista num vídeo, com duração de cerca de 15 minutos, na Casa dos Fósseis, em Vila do Porto, ilha de Santa Maria, infraestrutura que abriu ao público em setembro deste ano para promover e divulgar "o rico espólio e património geológico e paleontológico de Santa Maria.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...gekko&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## fablept (24 Nov 2016 às 22:08)

A rede sísmica do IPMA cresceu e bem nos Açores nos últimos meses, com a inclusão de mais de 10 acelerometros do IST..

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/redes/


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2016 às 18:46)

*Magnitude ML 3.1 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2016-11-28 18:11:52.0 UTC
Location 37.53 N ; 24.58 W
Depth 10 km
Distances 1359 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 18:11:52.0 2016-11-28 
99 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 17:11:52.0 2016-11-28 
70 km SE of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 17:11:52.0 2016-11-28 
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=548931#map


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2016 às 22:55)

*Sismo com magnitude 3,3 sentido na ilha do Faial*
1/12/2016, 15:54
1
Um sismo com magnitude 3,3 na escala de Richter foi sentido, esta quinta-feira de manhã, na Ilha do Faial, nos Açores. O epicentro foi a cerca de 45 quilómetros a oeste do Capelo.

Partilhe



O sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III na escala de Mercalli Modificada na praia do Norte, concelho de Horta


Um sismo com magnitude 3,3 na escala de Richter foi sentido, este quinta-feira, na ilha do Faial, Açores, informou o Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores.

Segundo o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), o sismo foi registado às 11h46 locais (mais uma hora em Lisboa) e teve epicentro a cerca de 45 quilómetros a oeste do Capelo.


“De acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, o sismo foi sentido com intensidade máxima III na escala de Mercalli Modificada na praia do Norte, concelho de Horta”, adianta a mesma nota.

O CIVISA continua a acompanhar o evoluir da situação, emitindo novos comunicados caso necessário.
http://observador.pt/2016/12/01/sismo-com-magnitude-33-sentido-na-ilha-do-faial/


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Ago 2017 às 11:23)

30-08-2017 23:45
Furnas
Explosão hidrotermal na fumarola do Asmodeu, Furnas
Hoje, dia 30 de agosto, por volta das 14:50, ocorreu uma explosão hidrotermal na fumarola do Asmodeu, situada no campo fumarólico da freguesia das Furnas.

Uma explosão hidrotermal consiste numa explosão de vapor localizada que se caracteriza pela emissão de jatos de água e de vapor, de lama, e de fragmentos de rocha numa área com diâmetro variável, desde alguns metros a vários quilómetros. A explosão é causada quando a água aquecida em reservatórios geotérmicos rapidamente se converte em vapor quebrando violentamente as rochas encaixantes. Uma explosão hidrotermal não necessita de qualquer contribuição de massa ou energia diretamente do magma, distinguindo-se, assim, das explosões freáticas e hidromagmáticas.

A Unidade Científica de Geoquímica de Gases do Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR) vai deslocar-se amanhã, dia 31 de agosto, ao local para efetuar uma avaliação detalhada das emissões circundantes na zona envolvente. A equipa vai realizar uma amostragem das emissões fumarólicas, efetuar o levantamento de imagens térmicas e fazer medições do fluxo de CO2.

O IVAR/CIVISA informa ainda que os valores de fluxo de CO2 nas estações permanentes que se encontram na área do Vulcão das Furnas (GFUR1 e GFUR2) não apresentaram oscilações significativas, tal como era esperado, dada a tipologia do evento.


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2017 às 11:58)




----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2017 às 13:22)

fablept disse:


>



Este tipo de situações são comuns nos Açores?


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2017 às 13:51)

MSantos disse:


> Este tipo de situações são comuns nos Açores?


Não tenho conhecimento de outro evento como este, talvez tenha ocorrido historicamente.. mas nos tempos recentes não.

O IVAR descartou logo a hipótese que fosse uma explosão freática ou hidromagmática (água entra em contacto com o magma e evapora instantaneamente, provocando uma explosão energética), não deixa de ser suspeito por isso vão fazer análises à zona. Mas esperemos que tenha sido um evento isolado e que não seja uma demonstração de alterações geológicas na zona..


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2017 às 14:05)

É o que faz viver dentro de um vulcão ativo... 
Esperemos que não tenha sido algo diretamente relacionado com vulcanismo (água+magma). 
Agora que poderia ter sido perigoso, lá isso podia, tendo em conta o número elevado de pessoas que circulam na zona.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 14:07)

fablept disse:


>



http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...ra-terra-e-agua-super-aquecida-para-a-ribeira


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 14:28)

Alegadamente parte do evento:


Nesse local há uma pequena fumarola junto à ribeira mas se dizem que é a caldeira do Asmodeu...


... está-se a falar da caldeira que está imediatamente acima (caldeira no canto inferior da imagem com água cristalina, ao lado esquerdo do caminho pedonal). A água escorreu para a ribeira abaixo. A projeção de objetos deve ter sido para a via pedonal. Se tivesse sido para a rua principal (estrada no canto superior esquerdo) teria sido pior.


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2017 às 14:42)

Bem, esperemos que o mau presságio dos habitantes mais antigos da ilha não venha a ser verdade. De qualquer forma as ilhas são Vulcânicas e serão sempre uma bomba relógio.


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2017 às 15:22)

Orion disse:


> http://www.correiodosacores.info/in...ra-terra-e-agua-super-aquecida-para-a-ribeira



Esse artigo fala em explosão freática já o IVAR fala em explosão hidrotermal, são coisas bem diferentes..


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 16:00)

Com mais disponibilidade dou-me ao trabalho de publicar uma perspetiva mais facilmente reconhecível ao comum turista. Desde 2010 o cenário mudou um pouco. Por exemplo já não existem as correntes simples tendo sido substituída por uma vedação mais significativa.

A caldeira em questão não é das primeiras a ser vista ao comum visitante:






Na estrada que levará à Povoação ou à Ribeira Quente (um pouco mais à frente do cruzamento em que dá para entrar na povoação) dá para ver a encosta por onde a água caiu e, a laranja, a pequena fumarola não associada à caldeira (a vermelho).






Já que é para explodir ao menos que aquela caldeira se transforme num géiser. Sempre daria para assustar a malta periodicamente


----------



## Orion (31 Ago 2017 às 18:57)

Por acaso essa situação pode ser preocupante e não se deve só aos impactos e bens dos moradores. O turismo pode ser impactado.

Alguém já imaginou o que seria se as caldeiras dessa zona começam a explodir projetando as maçarocas, e respetivas sacas, pelo ar?

E se na zona da lagoa os buracos começarem a expelir as panelas? Toda aquela zona poderia ser bombardeada com pedaços de bacalhau, chouriço, feijão e batata superaquecida. O que seria do Tony's e do Terra Nostra?

Mais a sério, outra reportagem:



> Como "a sorte também conta", assinala o especialista, as areias, cinzas, blocos e pedras-pomes projetadas não atingiram ninguém, graças também ao murete ali colocado há cerca de três anos, que impede os visitantes das Furnas de circularem livremente por entre as caldeiras e obrigando-os a manter uma distância de segurança. Houve quem fosse salpicado por causa da força do fenómeno, mas o material "mais pastoso e quente felizmente desceu para a ribeira mais próxima. Durante algumas horas mantiveram-se os "esguichos tipo géisers", explica Victor Forjaz, mas pelas 19:00 "a lama começou a subir na conduta e a caldeira entrou numa fase de recuperação que deve demorar entre 15 dias a um mês", até que as águas voltem ao turquesa habitual. Se há risco vulcânico imediato, perante a violência da explosão? "O meu parecer, como vulcanólogo, é de que não. Não há risco de o vulcão das Furnas entrar em erupção nas próximas semanas", garante o diretor do Observatório Vulcanológico.





> Fenómenos idênticos aconteceram em 1979, 1999 e 1995, recorda Victor Forjaz; a explosão freática de 79 foi sucedida por uma grave crise sísmica, pelo que a explosão de quarta-feira trouxe à memória dos açorianos o grave sismo de 1980 no arquipélago. Mas, para o especialista, a mais recente explosão "não significa que vai haver erupção vulcânica".



Supostamente isto aconteceu no dia 29. 2 dias depois é que se lembram do evento?


----------



## lserpa (31 Ago 2017 às 19:03)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso essa situação pode ser preocupante e não se deve só aos impactos e bens dos moradores. O turismo pode ser impactado.
> 
> Alguém já imaginou o que seria se as caldeiras dessa zona começam a explodir projetando as maçarocas, e respetivas sacas, pelo ar?
> 
> ...


Muito bom   por momentos comecei a imaginar o cenário!! Lol 




Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Ago 2017 às 21:17)

*Açores: Explosão de caldeira nas Furnas assusta visitantes*
Tamara Lopes

16:37
*Causa da explosão está no movimento de uma falha geológica, esclarece diretor do Observatório Vulcanológico dos Açores, acrescentando não existir risco do vulcão entrar em erupção.*

Uma caldeira nas Furnas, nos Açores explodiu esta quarta-feira, pelas 14h50, hora local (15h50 em Lisboa). A explosão fez com que água quente, cinzas e pedras fossem projetadas a 15 metros de distância mas, de acordo com o Diário de Notícias, apesar do susto que os turistas que ali se encontravam apanharam, não houve feridos registados. Conforme explicou o diretor do Observatório Vulcanológico e Geotérmico dos Açores, Victor Forjaz, ao mesmo jornal, a explosão denominada de “freática” decorre de um movimento numa falha geológica, “na ordem dos centímetros”.

O especialista esclareceu ao DN que “quando uma falha geológica mexe, quando tem um pequeno movimento, a água à superfície, seja de uma riberia, fumarola ou lagoeiro, desce ao longo da falha e encontra massas superaquecidas. Então essa água explode e a explosão naturalmente ascende a velocidade quase supersónica, projetando à superfície gases vulcânicos e materiais sólidos”. Contudo, segundo Victor Forjaz, apesar de existirem outros registos semelhantes, trata-se de um falha invulgar.

O diretor acrescenta, também, que os visitantes não foram atingidos devido ao murete ali colocado há perto de três anos que impede a livre circulação das pessoas, limitando-as a uma determinada distância das caldeiras, distância essa considerada de segurança. Assim, a explosão resultou em pequenos salpicos em visitantes por causa da sua intensidade mas a parte “mais pastosa e quente desceu para a ribeira mais próxima”.

Entretanto, continuou Victor Forjaz, pelas 19 horas, “a lama começou a subir na conduta e a caldeira entrou numa fase de recuperação que deve demorar entre 15 dias a um mês” para estabilizar e voltar ao turquesa de sempre. O especialista assegura que, no seu parecer, enquanto profissional da área em questão, esta explosão não significa que exista “risco de o vulcão das Furnas entrar em erupção nas próximas semanas”, relembrando que, apesar de não representar perigo iminente, o arquipélago é uma região vulcanicamente ativa e que “a quatro quilómetros de profundidade há magma e outros fluídos que mantém vivo o vulcão”.

No entanto, é preciso manter um “sistema de vigilância apurado e eficiente” permanente, adverte o vulcanólogo, citado pelo DN.
http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/...caldeira-nas-furnas-assusta-visitantes-203596


----------



## fablept (31 Ago 2017 às 22:12)

@Orion

O cozido não me importo, mas deixa as maçarocas quietas, que tenho uma perdição por aquelas maçarocas. Eheh

Nunca tinha ouvido falar em explosões hidrotermais nas Furnas, mas ao que parece, já ocorreram anteriormente.

*Comunicado* *CIVISA*



> *Caldeira Asmodeu – evento de 30 de agosto de 2017 - Ponto de situação*
> 
> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) informa que no início da tarde do dia de ontem, 30 de agosto, ocorreu uma explosão de vapor na caldeira (fumarola) Asmodeu situada no campo fumarólico da freguesia das Furnas, ilha de S. Miguel. A ocorrência do evento foi reportada ao CIVISA pelo Sr. Diretor Regional do Ambiente, Dr. Hernâni Jorge, cerca das 16:00 h, tendo sido transmitido que a explosão tinha sido precedida no dia anterior pelo aparecimento de uma turvação da água desta caldeira. A explosão sucedeu após o total desaparecimento de água da caldeira. Após a explosão, a água surgiu com um aspeto lamacento. De imediato foi estabelecido um perímetro de segurança para evitar a aproximação de pessoas do local.
> 
> ...



Ao que parece foi obstrução da conduta..


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2017 às 12:15)

Faz hoje 60 anos que o vulcão dos Capelinhos entrou em erupção, foi a última "grande" erupção nos Açores. Apesar de ter sido uma erupção submarina junto à costa da ilha do Faial, teve um profundo impacto na vida dos Faialenses.







https://volcanohotspot.wordpress.com/2016/07/23/coming-to-the-point-faial-azores-part-4/

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-memorias-da-erupcao-que-fez-tremer-os-acores


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2017 às 13:43)

*"A lava parecia um rio de ouro". 60 anos depois, as memórias da erupção que fez tremer o Faial*
26 set 2017 11:21

Um dia depois de começar a erupção do vulcão dos Capelinhos, no Faial, Açores, o jornal O Telégrafo trazia à primeira página as “horas de ansiedade”, porque "no mar, a 100 metros dos Capelinhos", tinha rebentado um “vulcão submarino”. Passaram 60 anos.






“Desde há dois dias, quase ininterruptamente, nas freguesias do Capelo e Praia do Norte, a terra tem tremido, pondo em sobressalto as respetivas populações que, assustadas, abandonaram as suas casas, percorrendo as ruas com o emblema do Divino Espírito Santo a implorar a Misericórdia Divina”, relata O Telégrafo na edição de 28 de setembro de 1957.

O jornal, com sede na Horta, Faial, contava que no dia anterior, pelas 06:45, “essa ansiedade aumentou, ao ser avistado a 100 metros a nordeste dos ilhéus dos Capelinhos o mar em ebulição expelindo escórias que eram projetadas a alguns metros de altura”.

“O mar no ponto da erupção tem cerca de 50 braças de profundidade”, lia-se no matutino, acrescentando que “o facto, como era de prever, causou grande pânico na população daquelas freguesias e sobressalto na cidade e em toda a ilha”.

Segundo o jornal, “os baleeiros, que [estacionavam] no Comprido, e suas famílias, abandonaram imediatamente aquela estação”, enquanto a torre do farol “oscilava de uma forma assustadora”.

A erupção do vulcão dos Capelinhos começou a 27 de setembro de 1957 e, um ano depois, começou a perder força. A 24 de outubro de 1958 ocorreu a última emissão de lavas e o vulcão adormeceu.

“De 26 para 27 de setembro, todo o dia a terra tremeu”, conta Manuel Rodrigues Vargas, de 78 anos, que era “vizinho do vulcão”. O idoso recorda depois o momento em que “pararam os abalos de terra”, mas “uma mancha negra apareceu no mar”. Presumiu na ocasião que uma qualquer embarcação tivesse lavado os tanques, até que um colega o informou que estava “um vulcão a rebentar fora dos Capelinhos”, conta, revisitando as memórias desse dia. “O mar estava amarelo e a água a ferver e as explosões aumentavam cada vez mais”, diz. “Todos tínhamos medo”, relata o morador que, após as primeiras explosões, foi obrigado a ir “cinco semanas para a cidade mais a família” (Horta), para depois voltar a casa.

As explosões eram recorrentes, assim como os dias transformados em noite devido às cinzas vulcânicas. “Não se via nada verde, estava tudo negro”, diz, lembrando em particular a noite de 12 para 13 de maio de 1958, quando sentiu “o primeiro abalo de terra” e depois outro, mais outro e muitos outros.

Foram 450 nessa noite, na qual, diz-se, não se conseguia rezar um Pai Nosso completo que não fosse interrompido por um sismo.

Manuel Vargas prosseguiu a narrativa, quase atropelando as palavras na ânsia de que nada ficasse esquecido no acontecimento que mudou a ilha: “Eram casas a cair, cães a uivar, vacas a mugir”. “[Na fuga], houve um tremor de terra que abriu uma fenda no caminho, caímos para cima das hortênsias e uma camioneta ficou lá enterrada”, reviveu, recordando também uma ilha rodeada de barcos na eventualidade de ser necessária a sua evacuação. Parentes de Manuel Vargas “embarcaram” - o que, por estes lados, é sinónimo de emigrar -, mas quando o jovem tentou a sua sorte disseram-lhe: “Já não há mais vistos”.


Aida Silva, agora com 73 anos, reteve a imagem de uma explosão, “um cogumelo como se fosse a bomba atómica”, para reconhecer que “visto de noite era lindo”.


“A lava parecia um rio de ouro”, acrescentou Conceição Silveira. O vulcão surpreendeu-a quando tinha dez anos, com os quais se passeou nos Capelinhos sem medir perigos, mas a sentir medo quando a terra "dava de si".

A evacuação

Rui Coutinho, docente da Universidade dos Açores, conta que na sequência da erupção houve a evacuação de alguns lugares, tendo sido retiradas 1.712 pessoas e meio milhar de cabeças de gado, do Norte Pequeno, Canto e Capelo.

Num testemunho que recolheu de Norberto Fraião, à data da erupção funcionário da Federação de Municípios, é referido "que as areias eram o grande problema, porque destruíam as estradas e quando se acumulavam nos telhados faziam com que estes se abatessem".

Segundo o investigador, na noite de 12 para 13 de maio de 1958, quando ocorreram cerca de 450 eventos, o pároco da Praia do Norte “absolveu coletivamente os pecados do povo”, uma ação que “causou pânico generalizado”.

A 15 de maio de 1958 chegou à Horta o ministro das Obras Públicas, Arantes e Oliveira, que anunciou “um exaustivo plano de recuperação e reconstrução”, ao mesmo tempo que continuou a doação de alimentos a vestuário, tendo ainda o cônsul dos Estados Unidos da América visitado os Açores nesse mês para “discutir a emigração para o país”.

Rui Coutinho adiantou que “cerca de 40% da população ativa emigrou do Faial em consequência da erupção”, estimando os “custos quantificáveis” da erupção em dois milhões de dólares americanos à data, o que seriam hoje 15,4 milhões de dólares.

Porém, “muitos outros custos indiretos ou não quantificados ficaram por contabilizar”, como a perda de receitas fiscais, de rendimentos, as verbas atribuídas à população para limpezas de vias e casas, entre outros, além dos “custos suportados pelos cidadãos”, seus familiares ou famílias de acolhimento.

Rui Coutinho salienta que é “absolutamente espantoso” que não tenha havido uma única vítima mortal num acontecimento que marcou os Açores e no qual considera que se destacaram duas personalidades: Frederico Machado, pelos contributos técnico-científicos”, e Freitas Pimentel, o governador civil responsável pela “gestão da crise”.

Vulcão dos Capelinhos deu terra nova a Portugal, mas resta apenas um quarto

A erupção do vulcão dos Capelinhos levou à acumulação de 174 milhões de metros cúbicos de material e acrescentou a Portugal 2,4 quilómetros quadrados de área, que a erosão reduziu a um quarto em 60 anos.







créditos: EDUARDO COSTA/LUSA


“A acumulação dos 174 milhões de metros cúbicos de material emitido levou à criação de uma paisagem única e com características muito específicas. O cone atingia uma altura de cerca de 160 metros e tinham sido acrescentados à ilha do Faial cerca de 2,4 quilómetros de área, as Terras Novas”, explicou à agência Lusa o diretor do parque natural da ilha, João Melo.

Segundo o diretor, “quando termina a erupção dos Capelinhos, termina o processo de construção de paisagem, iniciando-se, automaticamente, um processo de destruição” por agentes externos, como “o mar, o vento e as chuvas, que têm sido os principais responsáveis pela erosão deste cenário vulcânico”.

O vulcão, assinalou, está “numa zona na ponta oeste da ilha do Faial, onde é frequente haver ventos com mais de 100 quilómetros/hora” e “grande intensidade de chuva”, além de ser um território no mar.

“As taxas de erosão para a recente paisagem do vulcão dos Capelinhos foram extremamente elevadas nos anos que se seguiram à erupção, sendo este processo mais eficiente a oeste e chegando a atingir os 300 metros por ano para este quadrante em 1959”, exemplificou.

Já “entre 1976 e 1981, as taxas de erosão eram de cerca de seis metros/ano”, referiu, observando que foram extremamente elevadas nos anos que se seguiram à erupção, mas que tenderam a diminuir ao longo dos tempos.

“Esta diminuição nas taxas de erosão deve-se a diversos fatores, sendo dois deles mais evidentes. Em primeiro lugar, deste processo erosivo resulta a acumulação de materiais arrancados à paisagem, formando praias de calhau e de ‘areia’ [cinza] que cobrem as margens junto ao cone principal, atenuando, assim, o efeito das ondas junto à base da falésia e abrandando o processo erosivo”, declarou João Melo.

A isto acresce “o facto das cinzas vulcânicas se alterarem ao longo do tempo através de um processo denominado palagonitização, do qual resulta a sua compactação e, consequentemente, uma nova rocha, o tufo, mais resistente à erosão”, esclareceu.

João Melo informou que “nos últimos anos a erosão registada é de 1 a 1,5 metros/ano”, para concluir que, “da paisagem inicial formada por este vulcão, resta apenas 0,5654 quilómetros quadrados”.

“A intensidade da erosão tem vindo a reduzir-se e agora esperemos que ela seja tão lenta que ainda se consiga ter algum território [novo] durante muitos anos”, acrescentou.

...
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-memorias-da-erupcao-que-fez-tremer-os-acores


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2017 às 18:37)




----------



## fablept (26 Set 2017 às 23:33)

*Centenas de sensores contribuem para vigilância sismovulcânica nos Açores*

*



*


> O Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) recebe em permanência dados de centenas de sensores espalhados pelo arquipélago, que constituem as redes de monitorização sísmica, geodésica, geoquímica e meteorológica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podiam era disponibilizar publicamente os dados desses sensores, e caso não queiram, para curiosos (como eu) façam análises antecipadas, podiam criar uns relatórios mensais públicos para cada zona vulcânica nos Açores ou relatórios de eventos.

Mas tudo é só para cientista ver...


----------



## fablept (19 Mar 2018 às 23:07)

*Identificado centro emissor da erupção da Serreta de 1998-2001 ao largo da Terceira*





_O centro emissor da erupção submarina da Serreta de 1998-2001, que ocorreu ao largo da ilha Terceira, foi identificado pela primeira vez num estudo recentemente publicado no Journal of Volcanology and Geothermal Research, uma das principais revistas de Vulcanologia. Os investigadores Adriano Pimentel e José Pacheco do Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos da Universidade dos Açores (IVAR) e do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) são coautores do artigo "Serreta 1998-2001 submarine volcanic eruption, offshore Terceira (Azores): characterization of the vent and inferences about the eruptive dynamics" que caracteriza o centro emissor da última erupção vulcânica ocorrida nos Açores, entre 1998-2001, na Crista Submarina da Serreta.

Este estudo resultou de uma colaboração internacional no âmbito do projeto FAIVI (Features of Azores and Italian Volcanic Islands) financiado pela União Europeia ao abrigo do programa EUROFLEETS e que contou com a participação de investigadores de várias instituições italianas, espanholas e portuguesas. Os trabalhos realizados a bordo do navio de investigação L'Atalante permitiram obter uma nova batimetria de alta resolução da Crista Submarina da Serreta e recolher um grande número de amostras dos produtos vulcânicos presentes no fundo marinho.

De acordo com Adriano Pimentel (IVAR/CIVISA) foi possível identificar as estruturas vulcânicas associadas à erupção submarina da Serreta de 1998-2001 e também caracterizar o seu estilo eruptivo. Os investigadores identificaram dois cones vulcânicos coalescentes com morfologia bem preservada no bordo sul da Crista Submarina da Serreta, a uma profundidade de 350 m, sob a área onde foram observados balões de lava a flutuar à superfície do oceano durante a erupção. Para além dos balões de lava basálticos (reconhecidos pela comunidade científica internacional como um novo produto eruptivo) e das cinzas vulcânicas observadas em suspensão à superfície, esta erupção produziu ainda um volume significativo de materiais escoriáceos que cobrem o fundo marinho em torno dos cones vulcânicos.

Ainda segundo os autores deste estudo, a erupção da Serreta de 1998-2001 correspondeu a uma erupção estromboliana submarina de profundidade intermédia em que se formaram dois cones de escórias (semelhantes aos cones que pontuam as paisagens açorianas), sendo que o maior dos dois colapsou parcialmente ao longo do flanco sul da Crista Submarina da Serreta no decurso ou após a erupção. Foram também reconhecidas semelhanças entre a erupção da Serreta de 1998-2001 e a erupção submarina ao largo da ilha de El Hierro, nas Canárias, em 2011-2012, levando os investigadores a considerar que os processos eruptivos que estão na origem da formação dos balões de lava são recorrentes em erupções basálticas submarinas de profundidade intermédia.

O artigo agora publicado pode ser acedido em https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0377027317306480._

Fonte: IVAR


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2018 às 06:58)




----------



## lserpa (7 Jun 2018 às 15:14)

http://correiodosacores.pt/index.ph...50-metros-de-profundidade-ao-largo-das-flores


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (17 Jun 2018 às 10:14)

Fissuras na freguesia da Praia do Norte  a quando da erupção dos capelinhos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2018 às 18:11)

*Descoberto novo campo hidrotermal nos Açores*
20 jun 2018 17:05

Uma expedição científica no mar dos Açores descobriu um campo hidrotermal novo, o primeiro através de meios exclusivamente portugueses e também o que fica a menos profundidade de todos os oito campos conhecidos nos Açores.

“Estamos muito orgulhosos”, disse à Lusa Emanuel Gonçalves, líder da Expedição Oceano Azul e administrador da Fundação Oceano Azul.

Contactado telefonicamente pela Lusa, Emanuel Gonçalves explicou que a descoberta “foi uma felicidade”, mas os investigadores já tinham indícios.

“Havia indícios de que podia haver este tipo de atividade e termos selecionado esta região não foi por acaso. Mas não havia evidências, apenas indícios, foi uma felicidade”, disse o responsável à Lusa.

A expedição científica Oceano Azul começou no dia 03 e termina no próximo sábado e tem como objetivo explorar zonas ainda pouco conhecidas do mar dos Açores para promover a conservação marinha, no âmbito do programa “Blue Azores”.

E foi dentro dessa expedição que foi feita a descoberta, a 570 metros de profundidade, no monte submarino Gigante, a 60 milhas da ilha do Faial.

Questionado pela Lusa sobre a importância do campo hidrotermal, Emanuel Gonçalves explicou que o facto de ser pouco profundo e próximo do Faial permite investigações futuras de forma muito mais fácil. Os campos hidrotermais acessíveis são raros, salientou o responsável, explicando que são uma fonte “muito importante de informação” e podem por exemplo ajudar “a entender melhor questões como a origem da vida”.

Os campos hidrotermais (água quente vinda do interior da terra, rica em minerais) são zonas de grande riqueza biológica e mineral. São “verdadeiros oásis escondidos no oceano profundo, que normalmente são encontrados a quilómetros de profundidade e a centenas de milhas das zonas costeiras”, diz a Fundação Oceano Azul num comunicado a propósito da descoberta.

Nas declarações à Lusa Emanuel Gonçalves destacou ser a primeira vez que há uma descoberta do género feita por uma expedição de cientistas portugueses e com meios navais também portugueses. “É a primeira vez que uma descoberta assim resulta de uma conjugação de esforços de entidades nacionais”, disse à Lusa.

A expedição é organizada pela Fundação Oceano Azul em parceria com a Waitt Foundation (proteção dos oceanos) e a National Geographic Pristine Seas (projeto para salvaguardar zonas intactas dos oceanos), e em colaboração com a Marinha Portuguesa através do Instituto Hidrográfico, o Governo Regional dos Açores e a Estrutura de Missão para a Extensão da Plataforma Continental.

Participam na expedição, além de cientistas nacionais de diversos centros de investigação e universidades, especialistas de universidades e instituições dos Estados Unidos, Austrália e Espanha.

Telmo Morato, coordenador da equipa da expedição Oceano Azul dedicada aos ecossistemas de profundidade, explicou, citado no comunicado, que “os camposhidrotermais são zonas onde emergem fluidos quentes frequentemente relacionados com vulcanismo, ricos em minerais que criam as condições para o desenvolvimento de um ecossistema único que não depende da luz do sol”.

E disse que o campo agora descoberto é composto por múltiplas chaminés de diferentes alturas e que os fluidos hidrotermais são transparentes, ligeiramente mais quentes que o exterior e ricos em dióxido de carbono.

Atualmente, são conhecidos oito campos hidrotermais profundos no mar Português ao largo dos Açores: “Lucky Strike” (o primeiro a ser descoberto, em 1992), “Menez Gwen", “Rainbow", “Saldanha", “Ewan", “Bubbylon”, “Seapress" e “Moytirra”, lembra o comunicado.

A Fundação Oceano Azul foi criada no ano passado com o objetivo de “reaproximar Portugal do mar”. O programa “Blue Azores” é uma pareceria com a Fundação e a Fundação Waitt a três anos para a promoção, proteção e valorização do mar dos Açores.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/descoberto-novo-campo-hidrotermal-nos-acores


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2018 às 08:16)

*Magnitude ML 4.1 
Region AZORES ISLANDS REGION *
Date time 2018-07-21 22:15:25.0 UTC
Location 37.50 N ; 24.80 W
Depth 1 km
Distances 1379 km W of Lisbon, Portugal / pop: 518,000 / local time: 23:15:25.0 2018-07-21 
81 km E of Ponta Delgada, Portugal / pop: 20,100 / local time: 22:15:25.0 2018-07-21 
54 km SE of Furnas, Portugal / pop: 1,600 / local time: 22:15:25.0 2018-07-21 
https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=697192


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

*CAMPO HIDROTERMAL DESCOBERTO NOS AÇORES TEM CARACTERÍSTICAS ÚNICAS QUE ESTÃO A ATRAIR CIENTISTAS*
22 ago 2018 14:29
Nuno de Noronha

O Campo Hidrotermal Luso, descoberto dia 16 de junho na ilha do Faial pela equipa científica da expedição organizada pela Fundação Oceano Azul em parceria com a Waitt Foundation e a National Geographic Pristine Seas, voltou a ser visitado por investigadores este mês para um estudo mais aprofundado. (Foto: Campo Hidrotermal Luso ©INFREMER/TRANSECT Cruise)
... https://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/not...risticas-unicas-que-estao-a-atrair-cientistas


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Dez 2018 às 14:58)

Terceira
Erupção submarina da Serreta: última erupção vulcânica ocorrida nos Açores
Hoje, dia 18 de dezembro, faz 20 anos que teve início a erupção submarina da Serreta. Neste dia em 1998, foram avistadas por pescadores, emanações gasosas no mar a cerca de 10 km da freguesia da Serreta (ilha Terceira).

Quatro dias mais tarde, confirmava-se a erupção submarina de profundidade intermédia, com a emissão de gases, colunas de vapor de água, cinzas e balões de lava flutuantes. Os balões de lava, originados a mais de 300 metros de profundidade, correspondem a estruturas ocas, formadas por uma camada fina de lava, envolvendo uma cavidade central, interpretados como resultado da acumulação de grandes quantidades e bolhas de gás sobe uma película de lava ainda plástica, e que ascendem até à superfície por flutuação. Estes tendiam a flutuar durante poucos minutos (cerca de 15) e, posteriormente, afundavam devido à expulsão dos gases. 

Esta erupção foi precedida por um ligeiro incremento da atividade sísmica a partir do dia 23 de novembro, atribuída à fase de fraturação e injeção de magma no sistema vulcânico submarino, que se estende a W da ilha Terceira. O reduzido número de sismos registados ao longo de toda a erupção, e a baixa magnitude dos eventos, entende-se como resultado da ascensão de um líquido magmático muito fluido ao longo de um sistema de fraturas preexistente e bem definido.

Desde o seu início, a erupção apresentou períodos variáveis, alternando com períodos sem manifestações superficiais, tendo sido registada a sua última observação de atividade no verão de 2001.

Um estudo recentemente publicado, que contou com a colaboração de investigadores do Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA) e do Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR), identifica pela primeira vez o centro emissor da erupção submarina da Serreta. Para além dos balões de lava basálticos (reconhecidos pela comunidade científica internacional como um novo produto eruptivo) e das cinzas vulcânicas observadas em suspensão à superfície, esta erupção produziu ainda um volume significativo de materiais escoriáceos que cobrem o fundo marinho em torno dos cones vulcânicos. Ainda segundo os autores deste estudo, esta erupção correspondeu a uma erupção estromboliana submarina de profundidade intermédia em que se formaram dois cones de escórias (semelhantes aos cones que pontuam as paisagens açorianas).



Fontes

IVAR/CIVISA


----------



## fablept (5 Fev 2019 às 13:16)

*Avaliação do impacto de erupções explosivas no vulcão do Fogo na economia do turismo do concelho de Vila Franca do Campo (Ilha de São Miguel, Açores)*
https://repositorio.uac.pt/handle/10400.3/4927

Boa leitura sobre a história eruptiva do Vulcão do Fogo e impacto de uma futura erupção VEI4 (erupção de 1563) e VEI5 (Fogo A - 4500 anos) , com simulações de queda de piroclastos de queda (cinzas) com os ventos predominantes do Verão e Inverno e piroclastos de fluxo (nuvens ardentes).

Acho que podia-se fazer um estudo sobre o impacto da economia do turismo em toda a ilha de São Miguel, uma erupção VEI4/VEI5 iria destruir a paisagem na zona central de São Miguel durante décadas, isto afecta a ilha toda.


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Mai 2019 às 11:58)

Para os curiosos na sismologia açoriana temos novidades por parte do CIVISA 

13-05-2019 17:35
Ponta Delgada
Mapas de sismicidade anuais disponibilizados pelo CIVISA
No âmbito do projeto QUAKEWATCH – Sistema de Informação e Vigilância Sísmica para Mitigação do Risco, financiado pelo Programa Operacional dos Açores 2020 (operação ACORES-05-1708-FEDER-00001), o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CIVISA), em colaboração com o Instituto de Investigação em Vulcanologia e Avaliação de Riscos (IVAR) da Universidade dos Açores, produziu cartas de sismicidade anual dos Açores, referentes aos anos de 2017 e 2018. Face à relevância desta publicação, o CIVISA pretende que este produto continue a ser desenvolvido anualmente e disponibilizado de forma gratuita a todos os interessados.


Para além do mapa da sismicidade do arquipélago, esta publicação apresenta os mapas de sismicidade mensal, a rede sísmica permanente do CIVISA e as áreas sismogénicas alvo de monitorização, bem como a distribuição diária e mensal do número de eventos registados e sentidos e da energia sísmica libertada.


Com esta ação, pretende-se promover uma maior consciencialização em relação aos perigos naturais, diminuindo o desfasamento existente entre o conhecimento científico e a população, fomentando uma sociedade mais sustentável e cidadãos cientificamente mais cultos.



Neste sentido, a partir deste momento, o CIVISA disponibiliza de forma gratuita a todos os interessados, as cartas de sismicidade dos anos de 2017 e 2018 no _site_: www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/civisa/Paginas/Mapas-Sismicidade-Anual.aspx.


Fontes

CIVISA/IVAR


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Mai 2019 às 12:27)

Pena que seja um PDF _old school_, hoje em dia não é nada difícil integrar os dados em SIG e deixar tudo mais bonitinho e interactivo...


----------



## fablept (28 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

_Abatimento da camada superficial do solo expõe nova fumarola na freguesia das Furnas, ilha de São Miguel_







> Uma nova fumarola foi observada no início desta semana no campo fumarólico da freguesia das Furnas, concelho da Povoação, ilha de São Miguel, mais concretamente na proximidade do edifício utilizado pela Celeiro da Terra. Esta nova fumarola surgiu na sequência do abatimento da camada superficial do solo naquele local. Elementos do CIVISA já se deslocaram ao local para avaliar a situação.
> 
> No local observou-se a existência de uma cavidade com diâmetro e profundidade inferiores a 1 metro, tendo-se verificado a existência de água em ebulição no seu interior e a emissão visível de gases vulcânicos.
> 
> ...



Fonte:
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/noti...1m7-4Kv6lEpGegnrvzczkiVuKpyvPAF9CQNZsBFretk6E


----------



## fablept (26 Fev 2020 às 21:23)

No telejornal da RTPA de hoje, veio uma notícia do aparecimento de uma fumarola no Barreiro da Faneca, na ilha de Santa Maria.

A pessoa que encontrou a fumarola disse na reportagem, que apareceu muito recentemente e que ontem estava um cheiro muito intenso, mais provável de enxofre, mas hoje apesar do vapor visível a sair do buraco, não deitava muito cheiro.

Acreditava se que o vulcanismo na ilha de Santa Maria estava extinto, não há sismicidade na ilha conhecida, nem eram conhecidas manifestações secundárias de vulcanismo (ex fumarolas), por isso é um fenômeno que causa muita surpresa!

O IVAR já foi informado, devemos ter mais informações nos próximos dias.


----------



## lserpa (1 Mar 2020 às 15:23)

fablept disse:


> No telejornal da RTPA de hoje, veio uma notícia do aparecimento de uma fumarola no Barreiro da Faneca, na ilha de Santa Maria.
> 
> A pessoa que encontrou a fumarola disse na reportagem, que apareceu muito recentemente e que ontem estava um cheiro muito intenso, mais provável de enxofre, mas hoje apesar do vapor visível a sair do buraco, não deitava muito cheiro.
> 
> ...



O IVAR já lá esteve. Chegaram à conclusão que não se trata de processos vulcânicos, mas sim combustão lenta, ou seja, processo de decomposição, uma vez que a área em questão foi um aterro. Nas análises efetuadas foram detetadas emissões de CO2 e vapor de água, a temperatura da fumarola era de ~42°c.

A visita ao local da fumarola foi desaconselhada, uma vez que o solo apresenta estabilidade duvidosa, podendo ser possível o seu abatimento. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (1 Mar 2020 às 23:45)

Antes assim! O vulcanismo em Santa Maria está extinto e assim ficará 

Mas não deixa de ser uma situação bastante curiosa..!


----------



## fablept (12 Jun 2020 às 18:58)

> *Novo contributo para a quantificação da emissão de CO2 para a atmosfera e monitorização sismovulcânica nos Açores*
> 
> 
> No seguimento de outros trabalhos já realizados um pouco por todo o arquipélago dos Açores, o presente estudo incidiu agora na ilha de São Miguel, nomeadamente no interior da caldeira do Vulcão do Fogo, um dos vulcões centrais da ilha de São Miguel.
> ...



Fonte: IVAR


----------



## lserpa (19 Jun 2020 às 21:56)

Posto a descoberto pelo Furacão Lorenzo, nomeadamente na costa da Feteira, Ilha do Faial, zona dos Quinhões, este depósito piroclástico com aproximadamente 1,5m  de espessura (camada pomítica) do topo. 
Depósito originado no evento explosivo C4 há cerca de ~ 5500 anos. 
A 3a erupção mais explosiva conhecida do vulcão da Caldeira. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## fablept (10 Nov 2020 às 12:31)

> *Eutrofização na Lagoa das Sete Cidades influencia as emissões de CO2 emitidas para a atmosfera
> *
> Um novo estudo, agora publicado na conceituada revista científica internacional Environmental Pollution, permitiu dar mais um passo importante na quantificação do CO2 que é emitido a partir dos lagos vulcânicos dos Açores.
> 
> ...



Fonte: http://www.ivar.azores.gov.pt/notic...0HCEq0aYOt-69OkjRbiQcgAv9CWTC0OCO9Z6Hky4Kdg7Q


----------



## fablept (8 Fev 2021 às 12:05)

> Investigadores do IVAR/CIVISA publicam estudo sobre o impacto de erupções vulcânicas explosivas na economia dos Açores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link para o artigo
https://nhess.copernicus.org/articles/21/417/2021/


----------



## Mammatus (14 Nov 2021 às 01:49)




----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Mar 2022 às 20:27)

O Geology Hub acabou de partilhar um vídeo acerca do vulcanismo nos Açores especialmente na Ilha do Faial que achei interessante e por isso partilho aqui.


----------

